# الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف التكيف تصميم



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

[font=&quot]1 التعرف على كل انواع المكيفات ودوائر التبريد معرفة شاملة والتعرف على اشكالها وكيفية عملها[/font]
[font=&quot]2 كيفية اختيار نظام التكييف فى اى منظومة حسب المساحة وطبيعة النشاط فى المكان والحمل عموما[/font]
[font=&quot]3 التعرف على قراءة الكتالوجات الخاصة بكل نوع من انواع التكييف وعمل السليكشن والشوب دروينج[/font]
[font=&quot]4 كيفية حساب الاحمال تقديريا وببعض البرامج التقديرية[/font]
[font=&quot]5 حساب الاحمال بالبلوك لود[/font]
[font=&quot]6 حساب الاحمال بشيتات الاكسل[/font]
[font=&quot]7 اسس تصميم التكييف[/font]
[font=&quot]8 حسابات الدكت وكيفية رسم وتصميم مساراته على الاتوكاد[/font]
[font=&quot]9 حسابات مواسر التشيلر ومساراتها واقطارها[/font]
[font=&quot]10 حسابات الطلمبة (المضخة)[/font]
[font=&quot]11 عمل موازنة للمياه داخل النظام وحسابات البفر تنك تنك التمدد[/font]
[font=&quot]12 التدريب عملى على مشروع لفيلا بها نظام الكونسيلد من الالف للياء حسابات ورسم[/font]
[font=&quot]13 التدريب عملى على فيلا بها نظام الباكج[/font]
[font=&quot]14 التدريب عملى على بناية بها نظام تشيلر[/font]
[font=&quot]15 التدريب على كيفية اختيار مخارج الهواء الجريل والديفيوسر من الكتالوجات[/font]


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخوة المهندسين
هناك نوعان من المهندسين من ناحية التعلم فى راى 
الاول مهندس يعرف مهنة التصميم وبالفعل يعمل بها ومحتاج تقوية نفسه فلذلك يبحث عن بعض الامور المعينة فى المنتديات والمواقع العلمية
والاخر يريد ان يدخل المجال ولكنه لا يعلم من اين يبدأ 
على العموم هذا الموضوع انا مخصصه لمن يريد ان يبدا المجال من البداية حتى الاحتراف بامر الله
وذلك من خلال هذا المنتدى العظيم ومن يريد ان يتواصل معى بصفة خاصة يرسل لى على الخاص باميله وتليفونه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

نبتدى بسم الله اول درس
دوائر التبريد طبعا اول ما نقول دوائر التبريد الكل يقول ياااااااااااه عرفنها كويس
ايه رايكم ناخذ الموضوع بوجهة نظر اخرى يعنى ايه؟
لو مهندس بيحب الصيانة كيف ينظر لدائرة التبريد وهو يدرسها؟
ولو مهندس يحب التنفيذ والتركيبات كيف ينظر اليها؟
ولو مهندس بيحب التصميم لاعمال التكييف للمنشأت كيف ينظر اليها؟
ولو مهندس بيحب التصنيع للمكيفات كيف ينظر اليها؟

وللا الكل ينظر لدائرة التبريد بعين ونظرة واحدة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا انا اللى يهمنى لهذا الموضوع نظرة مهندس التصميم لان هذا تخصصى وما احب ان اتكلم عنه ولكن منتظر الاجابة عن كل الاسئلة ومن خلال الاجابة بتعتكم هنعرف حجات كتيير ما ناخذ بالنا منها
وبعدين انا هعقب ونبدا سؤال جديد


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2010)

أكمل أكمل
وعين الله ترعاك
نطمع في المزيد
وانت كريم بن كريم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

طيب جميل جدا جاوبنى يا اخى
ما هى مكونات دائرة التبريد؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده اساسه المشاركة يعنى تشارك وتتفاعل نفهم الموضوع مع بعض علشان يكون فى جديد اقدر اوصله لك لكن لو شرحت انا كلام وخلاص هيكون ذى اى موضوع انت بتدخله تقراء كلمتين وخلاص حد فاهمنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شارك واجب على الاسئلة وبامر الله الموضوع هيعجبكم لكن بمشاركتكم


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

مكونات دائرة التبريد هي الضاغط والمكثف والمبخر وصمام التمدد هذه هي المكونات الرئيسية للدائرة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز فعلا هى دى المكونات
المبخر
الضاغط
المكثف
صمام التمدد
طيب عايزين حد يشرحها شرح سريع مختصر؟


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

الضاغط يقوم بضغط الفريون ورفع درجة الحرارة وبعدها يذهب الى المكثف حيث يقوم المكثف بسحب الحرارة من الفريون بواسطة الهواء وبعدها يقوم الصمام بتخفيض الضغط وتحويله الى سائل ورداد الى المبخر حيث يصل المبخر بدرجة حرارة منخفضة وضغط منخفض ومن ثم يعود الفريون الى الضاغط وهكذا (هذا بشكل مبسط).


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

المبخر وبعده ممكن نبدا اول نقطة فى الدائرة (1) والمبخر عبارة عن انبوب من النحاس(سبيكة) وعليه زعانف من الالومنيوم اذا هو ليس جهاز كما يتخيل الكثير هو مجرد امتداد للدائرة حيث ان الدائرة كلها عبارة عن تشكل لانبوب النحاس بشكل مختلف فى كل مرحلة او فى كل مكون الال فى مرحلة واحدة الا وهى الضاغط هذا المكون الوحيد فى الدائرة اللى ممكن نقول عليه جهاز.
ارجع تانى للمبخر هنا يمر وسيط التبريد اللى ممكن يكون (الفريون) فى هذه المرحلة بحالة باردة جدا جدا فنلاحظ ان الانبوب فى مرحلة المبخر ملفوفة اكثر من لفة وذلك لزيادة مساحة السطح المعرض للهواء الراجع من الغرفة ومجازا يسمى الهواء الساخن فمبجرد ان يمر هذا الهواء والذى يسحب من الغرفة على ملف التبريد اللى هو المبخر يحدث تبادل حرارى بين الهواء الساخن والانبوب البارد(المبخر) فيبرد الهواء ويعود مرة اخرى للغرفة ولكن بارد ليكيف المكان ويحدث فى الناحية الاخرى من التبادل تبخر للفريون اى ان الفريون دخل المبخر فى حالة سائلة وتحول بعد ذلك كما ذكرنا لنقطة (1) ولكنه غاز
طبعا حد يسال سؤال اجبته ان الهواء اللى جاء من الغرفة سحب بواسطة مروحة طاردة مركزية من الغرفة مرورا بالمبخر ثم يدفع للغرفة مرة اخرى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز عبد الناصر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

اللى يحب يرفق صور للمبخر او دائرة التبريد يبقى كويس جدا ومنتظر حد يضيف اى معلومات عن المبخر او يقول نفس المعلومات بصيغة اخرى اكيد هيكون فيها افادة وطبعا محدش ينسى بداية الموضوع ان احنا هنا بننظر للدائرة من وجهة نظر مصمم التكييف وده اللى هوضحه بالتفصيل فى ناهية دائرة التبريد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

الن اتمن من الجميع ان يضيفو معلومات عن المبخر ولو حد عنده صور او ملفات يرفعها
والان لا نطلع من المبخر قبل من ان نسوفى كل شىء عنه
ولا ننسى اننا الان ننظر لدائرة التبريد ومكوناتها من وجهة نظر مهندس تصميم
فهمنى طبعا؟؟
وفى نهاية هذا الجزء اللى بعنوان لو فكرين دائرة التبريد هوضح لكم كيف مهندس التصميم ينظر لهذه الدائرة وليست القضية قضية دائرة ومكونتها فقط
منتظر المشاراكات فى 
المبخر
ملف التبريد


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 أبريل 2010)

رائع مهندس على حلاوه اكمل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

انطلاقا من النقطة (1 
بعد المبخر يقوم الضاغط بسحب الغاز البارد ويقوم بضغطه وبالتالى ترتفع درجة حرارته
اذا نتزكر شىء ان التناسب بين الضغط ودرجة الحرارة طردى كلما ذاد الضغط ذادت درجة الحرارة ونحصل بعد المكثف على غاز ضغطه عالى جدا ودرجة حرارته مرتفعة جدا يسمى غاز محمص وهنا نسميها نقطة (2) بعد الضاغط مباشرة
ومن هنا يستكمل الغاز رحلته الى المكثف والذى هو ايضا ليس جهاز ولكن مجرد امتداد للدائرة هو يشبه المبخر ولكن مع بعض الاختلافات فى الشكل اى انبوب من النحاس عليه زعانف الومنيوم وهنا نقوم بتوجيه دفعة من الهواء بواسطة مروحة محورية على المكثف فيحدث مبادل حرارى بين الهواء اللى قادم من خارج المكيف من الوسط الخارجى بالبلدى هواء من الشارع بدرجة حرارة الجو العادى وبين الفريون الموجود داخل الانبوب فى المكثف بمعنى الفريون يفقد حرارة الى الهواء اللى قادم من الخارج ويتحول الفريون الى سائل بعد المكثف ويكتسب الهواء حرارة ويعود للخارج مرة اخرى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

الفريون يذهب بعد المكثف الى نقطه نسميها 3 طبعا هنا الفريون فقد حرارة اذا يحدث انخفاض فى الضغط ولكن هنا الانخفاض مش كبير اوى لكى يحدث تغير مفيد لنا فى الدائرة ولكن نقدر نقول ان النقط 3 بعد المكثف اقل نسبيا فى الضغط ودرجة الحرارة من النقطة 2 وتستمر الرحلة وطبعا الرحلة مستمرة بفضل الله ثم ضغط الكباس اللى يسحب غاز ويضغط غاز وهنا تستمر الدائرة فهو اغلى مكون فى التكييف واهم مكون (الضاغط) يسمى ذى ما قلت فى السوق باسم الكباس وهو اللى بيسحب اعلى بور فى التكييف واعطاله كثيرة طبعا رجعنا هنا تانى بين نقطة 1 ونقطة 2 فى الضاغط لكن لا تنسو احنا فى نقطة 3 بعد اكوندينسر اى المكثف وقبل صمام التمدد اللى هو عبارة عن خانق مجرد ان ماسروة الفريون بعد المكثف كان قطرها كبير وفجأة القطر صغر جداااااااااااااا فى هذه المنطقة اللى القطر صغر فيها هى صمام التمدد وهنا القطر صغر جدااااا فيقل الضغط جداااااااااا وفتنخفض درجة الحراة جدا جدا وتصبح ماسورة الفريون هنا مثلجة وهنا بعد صمام التمدد نروح للنقطة 4 ويا حلاوة وبرودة نقطة 4 لان كل المعركة اللى فاتت وكل اللى بنعمله فى الفريون ما هو الا للحصول على نقطة 4 اللى بعدها يكمل الفريون رحلته الى المبخر وطبعا كلنا عرفنا ايه اللى يحصل للفريون المسكين فى المبخر تعب معنا والله الفريون ده ولكن هى دى سنة الحياة بيفكرنى بالحمار المربوط فى ساقية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

على العموم حد يرفع صور لانى بحاول ارفع صور تاتى لى رسالة ادارية انى مش مسموح لى برفع ملفات منتظر المساعدة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

اين المشاركات الموضوع ده بامر الله كويس وهو مجرد تنظيم لاى حد عايز يدخل المجال يعنى خطوة خطوة


----------



## بسيوني حسن (25 أبريل 2010)

اللة ينور عليك والي الامام


----------



## bouran (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

ملف مرفق بالمطلوب


----------



## بسيوني حسن (25 أبريل 2010)

وعايز اضيف نقطة بسيطة وهي الاقطار المواسير للمكثف والمبخر وامتي اتحكم في هذة الاقطار


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

مرفق ملف بالدورة


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

انا خبرتي في التنفيذ والاشراف والصيانة واريد تعلم التصميم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

ممكن تبعتلى تليفونك على الخاص عبد الناصر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

الان ايها المهندسين اللى مش بيشركو معنا نكمل
تعرفنا الان على مكونالت الدائرة صح
ممتاز جدا
حد يقدر يقولى هو شايف مما سبق شرحه فى كام دائرة؟
ركز قبل ان تجيب كام دائرة ترى؟ او ترى كام دائرة ما تتسرعش فكر
لان من هنا يبتدى التصميم
يعنى الاجابة ستوضح هل انت تنظر للدائرة من اى وجهة نظر كما قلت صيانة ام تصميم ام تركيبات
منتظر الاجابة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

ممكن توضح اكثر اخ بسيونى انت تقصد ايه بالاقطار


----------



## Abdel-Naser (25 أبريل 2010)

دائرة واحدة تتكون من مراحل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أبريل 2010)

لا يا عبد الناصر
هم اربع دوائر
فكر فيهم وقولى وعلى فكرة دائرة وسيط التبريد اللى هى بين المبخر والضاغط والمكثف وصمام التمدد
دى دائرة منهم كده فاضل 3 دوائر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (25 أبريل 2010)

دائرة وسيط التبريد ودائرة الهواء ودائرة التزييت ودائرة التحكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أبريل 2010)

محمد احمد الشريف نظر للموضوع من وجهة نظر مهندس صيانة وليس مهندس تصميم
ولكن ركزو معى
1 دائرة وسيط التبريد الفريون
2 دائرةالهواء المكيف اللى مسحوب من الغرفة مارا بملف التبريد والى الغرفة مرة اخرى
3 دائرة تبريد المكثف اللى لازم يتبرد لكى تتم عملية التكثيف والتبريد ده بتم ذى ما شرحنا بالهواء وممكن يتم فى بعض الانواع بالماء عن طريق برج التبريد اللى ممكن نتكلم عليه فيما بعد
4-دائرة الصرف وهى بتتكون على المبخر من خلال بخار الماء اللى راجع مع الهواء من الغرفة الى المكيف عبارة عن نقط من الماء تسقط فى حوض اسفل المبخر وناخذ هذا الماء الى الطبيعة الممثله فى الصرف او الحدائق ومن ثم يتم البخر ويعود البخار الى الجو وهكذا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أبريل 2010)

ركزو فى الاربع دوائر دول واللى يفهمهم كويس يبقى بيضع نفسه على اول طريق التصميم من وجهة نظر سليمة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أبريل 2010)

بمعنى وانا بصمم اى نوع من انواع التكييف يجب ان اراعى توزيع الهواء داخل المكان هيكون كيف وكيف يكون الصرف بتاع كل نوع من انواع التكيف واكيف اصممه بما يناسب جودة التصريف والتوفير بمعنى اختيار اقصر مسار لمواسير صرف المكيف ويكون صحيح ومناسب للديكور
وايضا يجب معرفة كيف تكون دائرة التبريد الخاصة بالمكثف لكل نوع من انواع التكييف وهل هى مياه ام هواء 
وكذلك يجب معرفة شكل داءرة وسيط التبريد فى كل نوع واقصى مسافة ممكن تمشيها مواسير الفريون فى كل نوع
وطبعا يجب مراعاة الشكل الديكورى فى كل هذه الامور واكيد التكلفة ولوفهمت الكلام ده ويس هتبقى مصمم عبقرى المهم تفهمه فى كل نوع
وهو ده اللى بيفرق تصميم عن تصميم افضل منه
باختصار
اللى يوزع الهواء كويس ويعمل تبريد كويس للمكثف ويحافظ على دائرة وسيط التبريد تعمل بكفاءة مع مراعة التكلفة والديكور داخل المكان المكيف وخارجه هيبقى كده افضل تصميم
ومنتظر اسئلة فى هذه النقطة
واللى متابع الموضوع من اوله كويس هيعرف الان كيف ان دائرة التبريد مهمة جدا فى دراستها من البداية تانى وخصوصا بعد تغير النظرة اليها والنظر اليها بعين المصمم والله ولى التوفيق
منتظر الاسئلة وشكرا


----------



## م شهاب (26 أبريل 2010)

انا معاكم بعون الله و مشكور سيد حلاوة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أبريل 2010)

ممتاز مهندس شهاب ومنتظر اهم شىء المشاركات


----------



## pora (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لتوضيحك لهذه الخطوات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أبريل 2010)

بعد ما انتهينا من شرح دائرة التبريد هنبدا نشرح فى انواع التكييف الموجود فى السوق المحلى والعالمى
وطبعا واحنا بنشرح كل نوع لازم نضع امام اعيننا الاربع دوائر اللى انا اتكلمت عنهم لانهم طبيعى هيختلفو من نوع لاخر
ولازم نعمل حسبنا كمان فى سعر كل نوع لان ده هيحدد تكلفة النظام اللى انا مصممه
ولازم اعرف كمان ايه الملحقات اللى بتستخدم مع كل نظام
كالدت ومواسير المياه والفريون والجريلات والديفيوسر وطبعا الملحقات دى قصة تانية كبيرة ربنا يسهل ونكملها
ولازم احط فى دماغى الشكل الديكورى بتاع كل نوع واد ايه يشغل حيز من المكان وصوته عالى يعنى يضع فى مكان بعيد عن الاستخدام الادمى وللا صوته معقول وللا.........


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أبريل 2010)

الاول هعطيكم التقسيمة
هناك نوعان اساسيان
الاولى يسمى ال dx
والثانى يسمى التشيلر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 أبريل 2010)

تقدم إلى الامام ومشكور مهندس سيد حلاوة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أبريل 2010)

الان هنشرح ال dx
يسمى التكييف 
التمدد المباشر
وانواعه هى
1-تكييف الشباك
2-تكييف الوحدات المنفصلة split unit
3- الباكج
هم فقط 3 انواع ولكن الوحدات المنفصلة ينقسم ايضا الى عدة انواع
1 تكيفف ال decorative
2 الكاسيت
3 الكابينة وتسمى floor stand
4 الكونسيلد وتسمى دكتد ducted
5 الوحدات المنفصلة الكبيرة ومشهورة فى السوق باسم
الدى اكس

اما الباكج انواع كثيرة ولكن اشهرهم ال top roof
floor package


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أبريل 2010)

التشيلر
ثلاث انواع
الاول
هواء هواء
الثانى 
هواء ماء
الثالث
الامتصاص
هقول لحضرتكم نصيحة بقولها عندى فى المركز بعد المحاضرة الاولى دائما اقول للدارسين ان اللى فهم هذا الكلام كويس ووضع امام عينه وحفظ التقسيمة كويس بتاع الانواع 
ورز فى الاربع دوائر اللى شرحناهم اللى هم وسيط التبريد وتبريد المكثف وهواء التكييف اللى هو بتاع التبخير ودائرة الصرف وعرف شكلهم فى كل نوع مما تم ذكره يقدر يفهم كويس اوى الكلام اللى جاى وكمان يعرف يوظفه كويس كمصمم متميز لان ممكن يكون فى عشر تصميمات لنفس الرسمة كلهم صح لكن فى وحدة متميزة عن الاخرى اذا راعيت الامور المزكورة مع التكلفة والديكور واضيف نقطة مهمة الا وهى سهولة الصيانة لان فى نظم كتيير كويسة وتحقق كل ما سبق ذكره من عوامل ولكن صعبة جدا فى صيانتها بعد التشغيل او ينتج منها مشاكل كثيرة
وكل ده هنوضحه بامر الله ولكن منتظر مشاركتكم مش تشجيعكم يعنى اسئلة فيما سبق ذكرة علشان ما نخرجش عن تسلسل الموضوع وضع صور ملفات ايضا فيما سبق ذكره مش عايزين نسبق الاحداث علشان الموضوع ما يتلغبطش
ولكم من كل الامنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (27 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 أبريل 2010)

الان نبدا بسم الله اول نوع من انواع التكيف الدى اكس
1- تكييف الشباك
الان منتظر كل من لديه ملفات تخص تكييف الشباك من صور ومعلومات ومشاكل صيانة ودوائر كهربية
واسس تصميم
ومميزات 
وعيوب
واين يستخدم بمعنى اخر ما هى الاماكن المناسبة لاستخدام فيها وحدة الشباك
واقصى حموله له بالطن تبريد 
منتظر وارجو المشاركة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة لو ما فى مشاركات معى هتقل الفائدة المرجوة وبعدين لازم تشاركو لكى اعطى لكم بامر الله ما فى جعبتى لان المشاركة هى اللى بتفتح الافكار


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 مايو 2010)

اولا هذا النوع من الانواع رخيصة الثمن وتفتح له فتحة فى الحائط تصل الى 50 سم * 80 سم
وله صوت عالى جدا لان تقريبا كل مكونته تعتبر داخل المكان حيث انه باكج صغير به كل المكونات فى هيكل واحد
وطبعا بيعمل اهتزاز قوى على الحائط وتوزيع الهواء داخل المكان سىء للغاية والهواء الخارج منه سرعته عاليه وله صوت وكمان فى اجبار على مكان تركيبه حيث لا يركب الا على الحوائط الخارجية او على منور واحماله التبريدية منخفضة لازيد عن 2 طن تبريد واحيانا 2 ونصف طن واكيد شكله الديكورى سىء جدا سواء داخل المكان او خارجه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 مايو 2010)

طيب اين نستخدم هذا النوع
اولا فى الاماكن عموما التى ليست لها اهمية
اماكن الخدمات
مساكن العمال
غرفة الخادمة
غرفة الحارس
بعض المخازن التى تحتاج الى تكييف
الكرافانات


----------



## المهندس كرموس (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع (الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد ان يحترف التكيف تصميم) مهم والسرد جيد .
نامل التركيز على (عيوب,اخطاء) التصميم والحلول لها
نسال الله الفائدة للجميع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 مايو 2010)

بعض الناس كانو بيسالونى على المركز الخاص بكورسات احتراف التكييف تصميم اللى عايز اى معلومات يكلمنى على الخاص ويبعت لى اميله وتليفونه والله الموفق
وكمان الحريق والصحى موجود بامر الله
الان نكمل موضوعنا
هركز على بعض العيوب اللى ممكن تقابلنا فى تصميم تكييف الشباك
اولا احيانا بيكون مقرر ان المكان هيتركب فيه تكييف شباك ولكن الحمل التبريدى للمكان اعلى من 2 طن وليكن 3 طن تبريد
فى هذه الحالة استخدم تكييف الديكوريتف افضل لان حمله 3 طن وهيكون اوفر لى من ان استخدم عدد 2 تكييف شباك فى المكان
ايضا لا يستخدم هذا النوع فى المحلات القيمة اقصد مثلا محلات الذهب
لان فتحته فى الحائط 50*80 سم تقريبا ودى قادرة على تمرير شخص وحدث بالفعل سرقات لبعض المحلات من خلال هذا التكييف


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 مايو 2010)

حد عنده سؤال فى موضوع تكييف الشباك او حد عايز يضيف شىء
قبل ان ننتقل الى موضوع اخر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (6 مايو 2010)

سير يا سيد واحنا معاك...وعين الله ترعانا وترعاك
..........
اخي ذكرت لنا التقسيمة
هناك نوعان اساسيان
الاولى يسمى ال dx
والثانى يسمى التشيلر

اتمنى عليكم اخي ارفاق صور قدر الامكان....واذكرك بالرجوع لموقع اليوتيوب للاستفادة من فيديوهاته حسب خبرتك
ويا ريت قدر الامكان التوسع اكثر بالشرح....مع علمي بان التفصيل يحتاج جهد ومشقة..لكن اخي اجركم على الله

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وقدرا ورزقا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 مايو 2010)

انا عايز ارفع صور لكن مش عارف حد يعرفنى كيف ارفع الصور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 مايو 2010)

على العموم نكمل
الان هشرح الوحدات المنفصلة
اول نوع من الوحدات المنفصلة هو ال
decorative
اللى مشهور فى السوق وبيننا كمهندسين باسم تكيف سبليت
وطبعا ده مسمى خاطىء لانه احد انواع الاسبليت وليس هو الاسبليت اسمه العلمى
decorative
ثلاث انواع 1
حائطى
2
سقفى
3
ارضى
wm&cm&fm
احماله التبريدية بالنسبة للحائطى فى حدود 3 طن تبريد
اما النوع السقفى والارضى حتى 4.5 طن تبريد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 مايو 2010)

ولا ننسى ان تكيف الشباك اقى حد فيه فى التبريد 2 طن واحيانا 2.5 طن


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 مايو 2010)

معلومة مههههههههههههههمة
فى بعض الاخطاء الشائعة بين المهندسين بالنسبة للطن تبريد وتحويله لل
kw
اولا لازم نعرف ان هناك كيلو وات تبريد وده
rt=3.5 kw
اى ان الطن تبريد يساوى 3 ونصف كيلو ولت تبريد وليس كيلو وات كهرباء
ولازم نفرق ان الطن تبيرد والكيلو وات تبريد ده طاقة
اما الكيلو وات كهرباء ده بور اى قوة 
بمعنى اننا نستخدم قوة بالكيلو وات كهرباء او بالحصان لانتاج طاقة مقدرة بالبى تى يو او الطن تبريد او الكيلو وات تبريد
ولها علاقة من واقع الخبرة لا تخر الميه بلهجة المصريين
الواحد طن تبريد يحتاج لانتاجة قوة قدرها 1.5 حصان
والطن تبريد يساوى 12000 بى تى يو btu
اى
8000 btu تحتاج الى 1hp
1kw =1.36 hp
مفهههههههووووووووم
اوعو نتلغبط تانى بين كيلو وات تبريد وكيلو وات كهرباء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (9 مايو 2010)

اوك ولسة حتى الان محدش ساعدنى فى رفع الملفات وبعدين محدش بيسال ومحدش بيشارك اذا كان الموضوع مش مهم 
مفيش مشكلة واذا حابين نكمل تحت امركم المهم المشاركات مش التشجيع
فهمين يا مهندسين


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 مايو 2010)

طيب دعنا ندخل إلى قسم التكييف المركزى والشكر موصول


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 مايو 2010)

متى نستخدم تكييف الدكوريتف
decorative
الشهير بتكييف الاسبليت
اولا فى الشقق السكنية صاحبة التكاليف البسيطة وكذا الفلل صاحبة التكاليف البسيطة والتى لا تحوى غالبا سقف مستعار
وطبعا فى غرف الخادمة والحارس وخلافة فى الفلل وذلك ليس لترفيه اصحاب هذه الغرف ولكن لان لو استخدمنا النوع الشباك هنسىء لمظهر الفيلا من الخارج 
واحد يسال
طيب ما الوحدة الخارجية للاسبليت سيئة المظهر
الجواب فى هذه الحالة نضع الوحدة الخارجية فوق السطح وليس على الجدار الخارجى


----------



## اديب اديب (17 مايو 2010)

يا سيد حلاوة انتم حين تتكلمون نعجز عن الكلام وعن الردود فتقف المشاركات
ولكن نقول لكم دوما
سيروا والله معكم ولن يتركم اعمالكم باذنه الكريم

والله انني اعجز عن سعادتي بموضوعكم الطيب هذا واترقبه دوما حتى انني فقدتك لبعض الوقت فسالت الله ان يرزقككم اتمامه....ونذكركم اخي بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (( أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن قل)) أخرجه البخاري.

اسال الله الكريم الحليم الرحيم رب العرش العظيم ان يكتب لكم بكل حرف قصور في الجنة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## اديب اديب (17 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم يوجد مواقع على الانترنت تقوم بالتسجيل المجاني او حتى دون تسجيل(في البداية حاول الرفع دون تسجيل ) بها ثم رفع الملف الذي تريد ومن هذه المواقع

طريقة رفع الملفات مهما كانت صور او فيديو او كتب.........

اولا
مواقع رفع الملفات

http://rapidshare.de
أقصى حجم للملف الواحد 50MB
أقصى حد للتحميل : 50MB/الساعة
يتم مسح الملف بعد 30يوم منذ آخر تحميل

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.4shared.com
أقصى حجم للملف الواحد 10MB
تسجيل مجاني
************************************************** **********
http://www.megaupload.com
************************************************** *********

كما يوجد الكثير الكثير من المواقع التي يتم عليها رفع الملفات وهي موجوده على هذا الرابط
http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=34576


-------------------------------------------------
ثانيا
-------------------------------
اما بالنسبة اخي الكريم لرفع ملف ذو حجم كبير (يفضل ان تستخدم برنامج ضغط الملفات كي تقلل من حجم الملف حسب اختيارك) موجود على جهازك فيجب عليك فعل الاتي
1- تدخل على احدى مواقع رفع الملفات مثل http://www.rapidshare.de/
2- بعد فتح الموقع http://www.rapidshare.de/ تضغط بالماوس على كلمة استعراض ثم تذهب الى مكان وجود الملف على جهازك ثم تختارة بالضغط عليه عن طريق الماوس ثم تضغط على خيار فتح ثم تضغط على خيار upload
ثم تنتظر حتى ينتهي نقل الملف من جهازك الى هذا الموقع ويعتمد ذلك على سرعة النت وعلى حجم الملف
وبعد ان ينهي الموقع رفع الملف يعطيك رايط (عنوان انترنت) هكذا
:your Download-Link #1http://rapidshare.de/files/48044098/LightC.lnk.html

فيكون 1http://rapidshare.de/files/48044098/LightC.lnk.html ملفك موجود على مثل هذا العنوان
وبالتالي عن طريق توزيعك لهذا العنوان تكتي في المنتدى مثلا
ملف المشروع الفلاني موجود على العنوان الاتي
ثم تضع العنوان الذي اعطاك اياه موقع الرفع كما في مثالنا السابق

وهكذا تكون انت قد رفعت ما تريد من خلال موقع رفع الملفات

ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت المعلومة بالشكل الدقيق والمناسب


----------



## اديب اديب (17 مايو 2010)

بالنسبة اخي الكريم لرفع ملف ذو حجم كبير (يفضل ان تستخدم برنامج ضغط الملفات كي تقلل من حجم الملف حسب اختيارك) موجود على جهازك فيجب عليك فعل الاتي
1- تدخل على احدى مواقع رفع الملفات مثل http://www.rapidshare.de/
2- بعد فتح الموقع http://www.rapidshare.de/ تضغط بالماوس على كلمة استعراض ثم تذهب الى مكان وجود الملف على جهازك ثم تختارة بالضغط عليه عن طريق الماوس ثم تضغط على خيار فتح ثم تضغط على خيار upload
ثم تنتظر حتى ينتهي نقل الملف من جهازك الى هذا الموقع ويعتمد ذلك على سرعة النت وعلى حجم الملف
وبعد ان ينهي الموقع رفع الملف يعطيك رايط (عنوان انترنت) هكذا
:your Download-Link #1http://rapidshare.de/files/48044098/LightC.lnk.html

فيكون 1http://rapidshare.de/files/48044098/LightC.lnk.html ملفك موجود على مثل هذا العنوان
وبالتالي عن طريق توزيعك لهذا العنوان تكتي في المنتدى مثلا
ملف المشروع الفلاني موجود على العنوان الاتي
ثم تضع العنوان الذي اعطاك اياه موقع الرفع كما في مثالنا السابق

وهكذا تكون انت قد رفعت ما تريد من خلال موقع رفع الملفات

ارجو ان تكون قد وصلت المعلومة بالشكل الدقيق والمناسب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير اخ اديب وفعلا كلامك هذا ذادنى حماس انى اكمل الموضوع ولكن استحملونى لانى وقتى مشغول جدا وكما اخبرتكم ان عندى مركز تعلميى لتعليم تصميم التكييف بجانب شغل كمهندس تصميم وده واخد معظم وقتى
ولكن الان سنكمل موضوع التكييف الديكوريتف المشهور بالاسبليت يونت وسارفق لكم مشروع مصمم بالفعل عن كل شىء اشرحه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

اراجع كلامى تانى
اذا نستخدم تكييف الاسبليت فى الاماكن الاكثر اهمية من الامان المستخدم فيها تكييف الشباك ولكن ايضا هى اماكن ذو تكلفة بسيطة وغالبا المكان المستخدمة فيها بدون سقف مستعار 
وعموما توزيع الهواء فيه افضل من الشباك ولكنه فى عموم الامر سىء فى توزيع الهواء حيث خروج الهواء من اتجاه واحد اى الجدار اللى موجود عليه وسرعة الهواء عالية اى اى انسان الهواء يكون مركز عليه من التكييف يتعب صحيا ولا يشعر بالراحة
واساس التكييف الراحة
وكلنا نشاهد هذه المشكلة فى مكان العمل واللى يوجد به تكييف اسبليت حيث ان المكان الموجه عليه هواء التكييف صاحبه دائم الشكوى من هواء التكييف ويريد توجيه الريش الى اتجاه اخر فيشتكى شخص اخر وهكذا
اذا فى مجمله غير جيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

كما ذكرنا انه ثلاث انواع 
حائطى 3rt
سقفى 4.4 rt
ارضى 4.4 rt
الاساسى فى الاستخدام هو الحائطى
ولكن هناك بعض العوامل تجعلنى استخدم السقفى او الارضى
اولا اذا ذاد الحمل عن 3 طن 
ثانيا اذا كانت الحائط كلها مستغلة ولا يوجد عليها مكان
طيب سؤال
اذا اجبرنا على عدم استخدام الحائطى للاسباب المذكورة
ايهما افضل السقفى ام الارضى
بالطبع السقفى لان الهواء البارد الخارج من التكييف كثافته عالية فينزل لاسفل يكتسب حرارة ويكمل دورة عمله ويرتفع لان كثافته قلت وبفعل شفط مروحة التكييف ويعود للتكيف مرة اخرى وهكذا
عكس الارضى الهواء البارد خارج من اسفل وهو بالفعل يفضل فى الاسفل لان كثافته عالية فدورته غير جيدة مثل السقفى او الحائطى 
ولكن شغال ونحتاجه اذا كان السقف ايضا مشغول او هيسىء للديكور فنلجأ له
اتمنى يكون الموضوع حتى الان مفهوم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/388669050/FZCW_DECORATIVE_.pdf.html
هذا رابط لكتالوج فى الاسبليت
من شركة
skm


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/388670379/_____________________.rar.html
وهذا رابط لمشروع مصمم 
اسبليت ديكوريتف


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

الواجب
الواجب
الواجب
home work
مزاكرة الكتالوج
ومحاولة تقليد المشروع على الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 مايو 2010)

الحصة القادمة
الاحمال التقديرية لاى فراغ باستخدام بعد المعادلات والبرامج التقديرية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 مايو 2010)

حد نزل الكتالوج والمشروع
نزلهم ونتناقش فيهم مع بعض
منتظر اى حد يناقش بامر الله مع السلامة


----------



## عوبد الورد (19 مايو 2010)

انضممت من الان يابش مهندس

موضوع حلو وخطوه بخطوه لللاحترافية

اسجل اسمي معك يابش مهندس انا متابع ومشارك


----------



## TEFA1905 (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة انا مهندس في السعودية ما تعرفش حد يديني الكورس ده انا شغال في التصميم بس عايز ابقي تقيل فيه
لو تعرف مركز في الرياض او مهندس في الرياض يبقي كتر خيرك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة انا اعطيتكم كتالوج للاسبليت
وكمان مشروع
وقلت حد نزلهم لكى نتناقش فيهم ما حدا رد
يبقى هكمل مع نفسى لازم حد يناقش علشان اعرف اشرح واشعر بالتواصل فى الموضوع ما يبقى مجرد كلام للتسلية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 مايو 2010)

على العموم ندخل فى الموضوع الجديد 
هنشرح نوع من انواع التكيفات المنفصلة اسمه الكاسيت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (24 مايو 2010)

http://www.google.com.eg/images?hl=...cd=1&q=cassette+air+condition&spell=1&start=0
هذا الربط به صور لتكييف الكاسيت
cassette air condition


----------



## السيد حلاوة (24 مايو 2010)

منتظر تشوفو الصور ونبدا الحوار ومنتظر اسئلة عن الكاسيت
طيب سؤال 
ممكن نستخدم الكاسيت فين؟
حد يعرف كنتاكى التحرير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد يعرف بنك مصر وخصوصا فرع عمرات العبور مدينة نصر


----------



## mostafa2021 (24 مايو 2010)

ممكن اشارك معاك يمهندس 
انا مهندس شغال فى شركه مقاولات وتنفيذ من 3 سنوات 
واحب ازيد فى مجال التصميم
التكييف الكاسيت ده فى قدرات كبيره منه تصل 48000 او 60000 btu/hr والتكييف ده بيصلح لاغراض التجاريه والفنادق والاماكن الواسعه ومثل المعارض والمكتبات والمطاعم والمحلات الكبيره 
وتحتوى الوحده الداخليه منه (المبخر ) على مروحه طرد مركزيه تقوم بسحب الهواء من المنتصف وتقوم بتمريره على الكويل ثم تقوم بتوزيعه فى اربع اتجاهات مختلفه مما يعطى توزيع جيد فى الاماكن الواسعه


----------



## mostafa2021 (24 مايو 2010)

احب اقوللك ان الشركه الا انا فيها هى الا مكيفه فروع كتييييييير لكنتاكى وفى سيتى ستارزوفى كارفور


----------



## mostafa2021 (24 مايو 2010)

فى انتظار المزيد منك ومن الاخوه وتوسيع دائره المناقشه وتفتيح مواضيع اكثر


----------



## كرم جمال (25 مايو 2010)

:18:


السيد حلاوة قال:


> اللى يحب يرفق صور للمبخر او دائرة التبريد يبقى كويس جدا ومنتظر حد يضيف اى معلومات عن المبخر او يقول نفس المعلومات بصيغة اخرى اكيد هيكون فيها افادة وطبعا محدش ينسى بداية الموضوع ان احنا هنا بننظر للدائرة من وجهة نظر مصمم التكييف وده اللى هوضحه بالتفصيل فى ناهية دائرة التبريد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 مايو 2010)

اولا بشكرا ليك م مصطفى على معلوماتك المفيدة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 مايو 2010)

م كرم جمال 
ممكن حبيبى توضح لى ماذا تقصد بالاقتباس ده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 مايو 2010)

طيب سؤال ما مميزات الوحدة الكاسيت عن الوحدة الاسيليت ديكوريتف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 مايو 2010)

وما هى عيوب الكاسيت ولماذا لا تستخدم فى الفيلل رغم شكلها المقبول؟


----------



## mostafa2021 (25 مايو 2010)

يعنى ايه مميزات انا مش فاهمها بس ممكن التى
1-استخدام الكاسيت بيكون فوق السقف المستعار وده مش بيبان وبيكون شكله اجمل
2-بيكون توزيع الواء منه احسن لانه بيوزع فى اربع اتجاهات مختلفه
3-الهواء البارد بينزل لاسفل وده بيكون احسن
4-استخداماته بالنسبه محلات الكبيره والاغراض التجاريه بيكون احسن من الاسبليتوالمساحات المربعه الكبيره


----------



## mostafa2021 (25 مايو 2010)

انا مش متاكد منها بس لايستخدم فى الفيلل لانه محتاج مساحه حوالى 35 سم بين السقف الاساسى والسقف المستعار


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 مايو 2010)

عادى يا مصطفى الفلل بيكون سقفها الساقط عمقه 40 سم واحيانا 60سم وهذا ما يسمح باستخدامه ولكن هناك اسباب اخرى تجعلنا لا نستخدمه 
مثلا لانه له صوت مثل الوحدة الاسبليت لانه فانه وكويل وموجودة فى المكان نفسه وهناك نوع اخر من المكيفات هو اللى اخذ السبق من النوع الكاسيت الا وهو الكونسيلد والذى يسمى 
ccd
او يسمى سبليت دكتد
وهنعرف طبعا كل الكلام ده لما ندخل فى شرح الكونسيلد وليه هو افضل من الكاسيت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 مايو 2010)

ولما سالت عن مميزات الكاسيت انت ما شاء الله عليك جوبيت صح ممتاز 
ولكن ما هى عيوبه
اولا له صوت بالمقارنة مع الكونسيلد صحيح هو افضل من الاسبليت الديكوريتف ولكن فى ما هو افضل منه
ثانيا الصيانة تستوجب الصيانة فى نفس المكان وانى افتح السقف الساقط لعمل الصيانة
مثلا تخيل الوحدة دى فى غرفة النوم وهنعمل صيانة
كمان من العيوب انه بيركب معه طلمبة صغيرة لسحب الصرف وسعات بيكون لها اعطال وممكن يحدث تسريب للماء فى السقف


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 مايو 2010)

عايز اعرفكم شىء مهم مهم مهم
هو مش مهم اوى هو مهم جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 مايو 2010)

العرف
اى الزوق المتعارف عليه فى المهنة
نخرج شويه من جو التكييف لانه بيكسر العظم
نشوف مثلا مهنة النقاشة 
مثلا فى دهان بيسموه جرنيت يصلح لاى مكان ولكن تعرف عليه فى الزوق انه للوجهات والاسوار الخارجية لو اتعمل فى الداخل ينفع ولكن مخالف للعرف
مثلا الرخام ينفع واحد يجلد حوائط البيت كله رخام من الداخل
الاصل انه يجلد الاعمدة الارضية اجزاء من الحائط
وهكذا 
نشغل بقى التكييف
فى عرف المهنة بتعتنا الوحدة الكاسيت شكلها مش مقبول او مش متعارف عليه فى الفلل
وهركز على هذه النقط فى المواضيع القادمة


----------



## محمد ناصف ابو عمر (30 مايو 2010)

جزاكم اللــــــه خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيز السيد مص (30 مايو 2010)

انا بحبكم جدا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (31 مايو 2010)

وجزاك مثله محمد 
المهم الان حد عايز يسال اى سؤال بما يخص التكييف الكاسيت قبل ما ندخل على موضوع جديد


----------



## mostafa2021 (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف حالكم ........؟ جميعا
احنا ممكن ندخل فى موضوع تانى يمهندس لان حضرتك الا ماسك الموضوع من البدايه 
واحب اشكرك لانك وضحت لى حاجات انا عارفها بس كانت بعيده عنى ....... شكرا م/ سيد


----------



## mostafa2021 (31 مايو 2010)

:75:السلام عليكم كيف حالكم ........؟ جميعا
احنا ممكن ندخل فى موضوع تانى يمهندس لان حضرتك الا ماسك الموضوع من البدايه 
واحب اشكرك لانك وضحت لى حاجات انا عارفها بس كانت بعيده عنى ....... شكرا م/ سيد:20:


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 يونيو 2010)

قبل ما نكمل انواع التكييف
هنشرح الحسابات التقديرية
هسال اسئلة وعايز الاجابة باختصار
ما معنى المصطلحات الاتية
btu
rt
cfm &l/s
tc
sc
kw power
kw energy
f/m
f/s
hp


----------



## احمد رافع (2 يونيو 2010)

ارجوا بيان المختصارت التالية 
rt
tc
sc
f/m
f/s
وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 يونيو 2010)

Rt = refrigerant ton
الطن تبريد
btu = britsh thermal unit
وحدة حرارة بريطانية
cfm = cubic feet per minute
قدم مكعب من الهواء فى الدقيقة
tc = total coil load
حمل التبريد الكلى
sc = sensible coil load
الحمل المحسوس
f/m = feet per minute
دى سرعة عبارة عن
قدم فى الدقيقة
f/s =feet per second
دى سرعة قدم فى الثانية


وطبعا فى ايضاح اكبر للموضوع فيما بعد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 يونيو 2010)

بسال تانى حد نزل المشروع اللى ارفقته والكتالوج ونتناقش فيه؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (2 يونيو 2010)

بسال تانى حد نزل المشروع اللى ارفقته والكتالوج ونتناقش فيه؟


----------



## mostafa2021 (2 يونيو 2010)

ازيك يبشمهندس 
ايـــــــــــه الاخبار .....؟ فيه ظروف شغل وكده دا اخرنى فى المشاركه فى الموضوع ده 
بالنسبه للكتالوك انا نزلته وشوفته هوا انوع م التكيفات المنفصله بس على ما اظن هوا مش منتشر فى مصر 
بس لو فيه معلومات عند حضرتك عنه عن مستوى الصوت بالنسبه للجهاز ده ياريت توافينى بيها


----------



## mostafa2021 (2 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبه للمشروع انا فتحته بس بيعطى خطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأ


----------



## sosolovefun (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع بس انا فعلا عاوز اشتغل بالتصميم لأجهزة التكييف وازاي احسب الأحمال الحرارية لمني يحتاج الي نظام تكييف


----------



## احمد رافع (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على بيان معاني الاختصارات، وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم موضوع رائع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 يونيو 2010)

بصو يا جماعة انا معاكم فى الموضوع بامر الله حتى النهاية ربنا يعطينا ويعطيكم العافية ان شاء الله
ولكن اللى مستعجل يدخل لى على الخاص ويرسل لى اميله وتليفونه وممكن اساعده بامر الله
ولكن فى هذا الموضوع نمشى خطوة بخطوة علشان تعم الفائدة


----------



## اديب اديب (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 يونيو 2010)

نكمل الحسابات التقديرية
اولا من واقع الخبرة فى كل مدارس التكييف فى الشرق الاوسط عموما هناك نسبة للاحمال التقديرية
اولا كل 1 متر مربع من المساحة يلزمه نسبة تتراوح بين 900 الى 1100 بى تى يو
وانا ارجح ان كل واحد متر مربع من المساحة ياخذ 1000 بى تى يو
البعض يكتبها هكذا
12 m2 = 1 rt
يعنى كل 12 متر مربع يلزمه واحد طن تبريد وطبعا ال واحد طن يساوى 12000 بى تى يو
يعنى هى هى

طبعا الكلام ده فى حالة ان ارتفاع المبنى حدود ال 3 متر
اما اذا كان الارتفاع اكثر من 3 متر
نحسب الحجم بالمتر المكعب للمكان ونضرب فى نسبة تتراوح بين 250 الى 280 بى تى يو لكل متر مكعب
وسارفق لكم برنامج لهذه الحسابات التقديرية
طيب كيفية حساب السى اف ام
cfm
تقديريا
كل واحد طن ياخذ نسبة من 300 الى 400 سى اف ام
طيب ما هو البور الازم لانتاج البى تى يو اللى هى طاقة
كل واحد طن يلزم لانتاجه واحد ونصف حصان
او بشكل اخر
كل واحد حصان ينتج 8000 بى تى يو
وطبعا كلنا بنعرف نحول الحصان الى كيلو وات
ولازم نفرق بين كيلو وات كهرباء
وكيلو وات تبريد
حد يعرف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد رافع (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشونك يا استاذنا العزيز
انا م.احمد رافع شدني موضوع وارجوا المشاركة والاستفادة من معلوماتك القيمة ولو اني دخلت عالموضوع بتأخر ولكن (ان تصل متأخرا خير من ان لاتصل) اطلب من الله العزيز ان يرفع درجاتك بالجنة بكل حرف نستفيد انا والمشاركين به وجزاك الله الف خير
سؤالي ولو شوية متأخر عن تبريد الكاسيت ماذا يفرق عن الاسيليت ديكوريتف؟؟؟ فقط الفرق بالسعة؟؟؟ يعني سؤالي(القطعتين تعتبران مبخرا) يدخل غاز التبريد داخلهما
السؤال الثاني بالنسبة للحسابات الحمل الحراري هذه الحسابات (الفرضيات) تجري في حالة وجود شبابيك (نوافذ) كثيرة لو بيها اجراءات مختلفة
وجزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله انا متواصل معاك


----------



## عادل 1980 (6 يونيو 2010)

أكمل أخى
الله ينور طريقك

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## احمد رافع (6 يونيو 2010)

وبالنسبة لتخمين الحمل الحراري نستطيع ان نطبق القوانين السابقة او يجب الرجوع الى
1- حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من حمل الاشعاع الشمسي
2- حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من انتقال الحرارة عبر السقوف والجدران والنوافذ
3- حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من الاجهزة الموجودة في الحيز المكيف
4- حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من الاشخاص (ذكور واناث) وطبيعة حركة الاشخاص
5- حساب الحمل الحراري الناتج من التهوية 
........................... الخ 
وسؤالي الثاني القوانين السابقة ممكن اطبقها في العراق ام تغيير المناخ يين مصر والعراق يجب اخذه بالحسبان؟؟؟
وسؤالي الثالث ولو يمكن اطولها عليك بالاسئلة بالنسبة لبناء الطابق الثاني اجري عليه القوانين السابقة
وجزاك الله الف خير يا استاذ


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 يونيو 2010)

اولا بالنسبة للسؤال عن الكاسيت
الديكوريتف والكاسيت هم احد انواع الوحدات المنفصلة والتى تقع تحت الدى اكس
dx
التمدد المباشر
وطبعا الوحدة الخارجية للاثنين متشابهه تقريبا
الاختلاف هنا فى شكل الوحدة الداخلية ومكانها حيث الديكوريتف وحدته الداخلية اما على الحائط او السقف او على الارض
اما الكاسيت يجب وجود سقف ساقط
وطبعا الكاسيت افضل فى توزيع الهواء والحمل بتعها اكبر 
وطبعا الكاسيت اغلى فى السعر عن الديكوريتف


----------



## احمد رافع (6 يونيو 2010)

وبالنسبة لاسئلة الحمل الحراري جزاك الله خير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 يونيو 2010)

ساجيبك اخى بالتفصيل عن كل شىء لا تقلق
بامر الله وخصوصا انى هشرح كيف تحسب الاحمال حقيقة بالمعادلات وبالبرامج لكن الموضوع محتاج صبر
وانا كنت بحاول ارفق لكم صور من الموقع وصور حقيقية وفيديوهات 
ولكن اطلب من ادارة الموقع ان تسمح لى بارفاق ملحقات 
لان الرابيد شير بيعمل مشاكل مع معظم الناس


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (7 يونيو 2010)

hello there
thank uou for your information 
could please send me how i can contact you because
i couldnot


----------



## romiooo7 (7 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يوفقك على مجهودك الرائع بس أهم حاجة الاستمرار وفى حاجة تانية ممكن حضرتك ترفع اى حاجة على موقع hotfile.com افضل من اى حاجة تانية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يونيو 2010)

بامر الله الموضوع سيستمر ولكن لظروف شغلى هياخذ بعض الوقت ولكن بامر الله سيكتمل


----------



## احمد رافع (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء بالمناسبة لم استطيع تحميل الكتلوك ياريت لو تعيد رفعه بدون زحمة ونحن بانتظارك يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يونيو 2010)

http://www.skm.ae/Catalogues/FZCW.pdf
ده موقع الكتالوج ولو فى مشكلة اخبرنى
http://www.skm.ae/home.html
وده موقع جميع الكتالوجات لكل الاجهزة
اوك م احمد ولو فى مشكلة اخبرنى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يونيو 2010)

لما تفتح الرابط الثانى ده خاص بكل منتجات الشركة
اضغط
product
ثم على اليسار هتلاقى كل المنتجات تضغط على المنتج يظهر بعض الكلام فى المنتصف كوصف للمنتج فى نهاية الكلام يقولك 
pdf catalog 
اوك
سلام


----------



## احمد رافع (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
وصلت الكتلوكات وقمت بتحميلها وان شاء الله ساطلع عليها ونناقشها سوية باذن الله جزاك الله الف خير... تحياتي


----------



## عادل 1980 (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## احمد رافع (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
استاذنا العزيز ...
هذه الملاحظات ارجوا توضيحها عن الكاتلوك الذي رفعته للمناقشة:-
1- نوعية معدن (heavy gauge electrolytic zin coated steel) يقصد بها القطعة الداخلية من معدنها من الاستيل ؟؟؟؟ والسبالت الموجودة في منطقتنا كلها من البلاستك؟؟؟؟
2- معدل تدفق الهواء (from 2.5 to 5 nominal T.R) ماذا يقصد ب nominal T.R
في جدول المواصفات الفنية وجدت الملاحظات التالية:
1- Coolin [email protected] MBh ممكن توضح وحدة السعة ميكا ؟؟؟؟
2- ماذا يقصد بـ [email protected]
3- compressor type RLA & LRA ماذا يقصد RLA & LRA
4- fan code 450 ؟؟؟؟؟
5- condenser Hi(X?????)- Cu tube-aluminum (Wl?????) fins
6- fin spacing (fpi?????) هل يقصد fin per inch
7- fan double inlet centrifugal  ممكن توضح double inlet
وان شاء الله سأكمل ملاحظات معدلات السعة في الوجبة التالية وجزاك الله خير ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## م/محمدحماد (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

مهندس احمد رافع بالنسبة لاسئلتك عن الكتالوج ممكن تكلمنى على الخاص افهمك كل اسئلتك بامر الله وده لانى مش عايز اخرج عن الموضوع ولكن اللى يهمنى الان فى الكتالوج معرفة 
السعة بالطن التبريد وكمية الهواء
cfm
والبور بالكيلو وات
وابعاد الوحدة 
واطول مسافة لطول ماسورة الفريون لكل جهاز


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

المهم عايز اعود لمواصلة الموضوع كنا بنشرح فى انواع ال dx
شرحنا تكيييف الشباك
دخلنا فى الوحدات المنفصلة وشرحنا منها
الديكوريتف (المشهور بتكييف الاسبليت)
والكاسيت
الان نبدا فى شرح نوع جديد من التكيفات المنفصلة
تكييف الكونسيلد
او يسمى 
CCD
ويسمى ايضا 
DUCTED


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

حد ممكن يعرفنا ايه هو الكونسيلد؟


----------



## نديم ع (14 يونيو 2010)

الله يوفقك ياباشمهندس يا ريت يكون فيه مخططات عمليه لما سيتم دراسته ويا حبذا تقول لنا الطريقه التي عن طريقها نستطيع أن نحسب بشكل تقريبي الحمل لاي غرفة متل مو بتعرف هلق صيف والجو حار وكثيراً نتعرض كمهندسين لهذا السؤال في حال أراد أحد الاشخاص تركيب مكيف في بيته يريد أن يعرف الاستطاعة التي سيختارها للتركيب حيث لن ندخله في دوامة اعتبار الاتجاهات والنوافذ والابواب والجدران وتركيباتها الى ما هنالك من تفاصيل لن نوجع رأس الزبون بحيث تختصر عليه كل ذلك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

ذكرنا الكلام ده يا مهندس نديم لو تبعت الموضوع من اوله
ولكن اكرره بشكل سريع
تحسب المساحة بالمتر المربع وتضربها فى 1000
يعطيك الناتج بالبى تى يو
تقسم الناتج على 8000 
يعطيك الناتج بالحصان
او تقسم الناتج على 12000
يعطيك الناتج بالطن تبريد
مثال

المساحة 24 متر مربع
24*1000=24000
24000 btu
24000/8000= 3 hp
3 حصان
طبعا ده رقم تقديرى وسريع واغلب المهندسين بيشتغلو كده فى الحسابات التقديرية
وطبعا الكلام ده لما يكون ارتفاع المبنى 3 متر
اما اذا كان اكبر من 3 متر
نحسب الحجم بالمتر المكعب ونضربه فى 280
يعطيك الناتج بالبى تى يو
btu


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

وعلى العموم ادخلو هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152333-3.html
الموضوع ده جميل جدا وكان فى نقاش عن الحسابات التقديرية لمسجد وتجمعت فيه خبرات كويسة ممكن تتابعو النقاشات فيه هتستفيدو كثيرا بامر الله
واهتممو بمشاركتين
المهندس صبرى والسيد حلاوة


----------



## hingopingo (14 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نشكر المهندس الكريم السيد حلاوة على الخبرات التى يمدنا بها ولانجدها فى الكتب الدراسية البعيدة كل البعد عن المجال العملى 
واتمنى منه ان يكمل مابدأه وبانتظار شرح برامج التكييف ان شاء الله فى الخطوات المتقدمة من الشرح


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/207528_11276514052.zip
هنا صور لفيلا اثناء تركيب الدكت والجريل والسقف الساقط
كلمة السر لفك الضغط
sayed0127685635


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

*صور للتكييف*

هنا صور للكاسيت
الديكوريتف
كلمة السر لفك الضغط
sayed0127685635


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يونيو 2010)

*مشروع مصمم اسبليت*

ده مشروع مصمم اسبليت ونفس الرقم السرى لفك الضغط


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

*كتالوجات لما سبق شرحه*

هنا كتالوج للديكوريتف(الاسبليت)
كتالوج الكونسيلد اللى طبعا الان فى شرحه بدانا ولم ننته منه
وكتالوج كمان للكونسيلد من كارير(مينى سنترال)


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

طبعا اى ملف مضغوط انا واضع عليه رقم سرى ثابت 
sayed0127685635
وطبعا الان نحن فى شرح الكونسيلدنبدا بسم الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

وحدة الكونسيلد هى احد انواع الاسبليت
اى الوحدات المنفصلة وطبعا المشتقة من 
dx
احمال هذه الوحدة فى حدود ال 5 طن تبريد
اى 60000 بى تى يو
60000 btu
اى يصل الحمل الكهربى لها الى 
7.5 hp
7.5 حصان
وهى كعادة الوحدات المنفصلة تتكون من وحدة داخلية واخرى خارجية
الوحدة الداخلية تسمى 
fcu
اى وحدة بها ملف تبريد ومروحة طاردة مركزية وهى وحدة مخفيه فى السقف الساقط او المستعار ويخرج منها دكت صاج وطبعا الدكت عبارة عن علبة من الصاج مربعة او مستطيلة او دائرية تمتد من الوحدة يمر بها الهواء الى مخرج الهواء اللى يسمى
ديفيوسر او جريل بانواعهم المختلفة فى الوظيفة والشكل وده اللى هنوضحه فيما بعد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

طبعا الوحدة الكونسيلد احدثت تطور هائل فى عالم التكييف
لان طبعا الوحدة مخفية فى السقف وغالبا ما توضع تحت السقف المستعار الخاص بالحمام للغرفة ويخرج الدكت الى الغرفة تحت سقفها المستعار 
طبعا هنا صوت الوحدة الداخلية اختفى من المكان المكيف لانى خرجتها من الغرفة اصلا ووضعتها فى الحمام وكمان شكلها الديكورى افضل حيث الذى يظهر لى فقط مخرج الهواء سواء كان جريل او دفيوسر
وطبعا فى هذا النوع توزيع الهواء افضل بكثييييييييير جدا حيث انا المهندس المتحكم فى توزيع الهواء واضع مخرج الهواء فى المكان الذى اريد عكس الانواع الاخرى الذى سبق شرحها
مثل تكييف الشباك او تكييف الديكوريتف او الكاسيت
افضل اماكن ممكن تستخدم فيها هذا النوع 
الكونسيلد
الفلل والمحلات السوبر ماركت المتوسطة فى المساحة المنازل ذات التكلفة العالية لان فى التكلفة العادية هنركب ديكوريتف
من الاخر تركب هذه الوحدة فى اى مكان له سقف ساقط وذات تكلفة عالية
طبعا هذا الامر هيتضح اكثر بعد الانتهاء من شرح جميع الانواع
لان المفروض بعد الانتهاء من هذا الجزء النظرى فى الكورس 
نعرف نختار النظام المناسب لكل مكان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

*صور توضح الكونسيد*

الصورة 1
توضح الوحدة الخارجية على الارض بجانب المبنى
الصورة 2
توضح مخرج لجريل لهواء من وحدة كونسيلد طبعا الوحدة مخفية فى السقف فى المكان المجاور لا يرى الى مخرج الهواء كما شرحنا وهنا المخرج جريل
الصورة 3
ده شكل الوحدة الكونسيلد وطبعا بها فتحتين واحدة للهواء الخارج من الماكينة والاخرى للهواء الراجع اليها من المكان مرة اخرى
الصورة 4
دى اهم صورة عندى لانها بتشرح وضع الوحدة الكونسيلد ووضع مخرج هواء ديفيوسر فى السقف ووضع جريل للهواء الراجع موجود ايضا فى السقف ومكان جاى منه الهواء الفرش من الخارج الى اخره الصورة وضحة جدا
الصورة 5
مثل صورة 2
الصورة 6
صورة حقيقية لوحدة كونسيلد موجودة فى السقف المستعار
الصورة 7
توضح وضع الوحدة الخارجية على السطح
لا ننسى ان الملف مضغوط بصيغة
win zip
ونفس كلمة السر
بعض الناس لا تعرف برامج ضغط الا ال 
win rar
اللى مش وجود عنده 
wi zip 
ينزله من النت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

طبعا الوحدة الخارجية ممكن توضع على الجدار الخارجى او على السطح او على الارض بجانب المبنى اذا سمح الامر
طبعا يحكمنى فى هذا الامر اولا الشكل الديكورى لان افضل وضع ان نضع الوحدة الخارجية على السطح وكن ايضا يحكمنى هنا طول مواسير الفريون يعنى الفلل تسمح ان يضع الوحدة الخارجية على السطح لان الفلل بتكون دورين او ثلاثة على الحد الاكبر وهنا طول ما سورة الفريون هتكون تقريبا 9 متر او اكثر قليلا وده فى الحد المسموح به وهو موضح فى الكتالوج اللى انا ارفقته لكم
وهنتكلم فى الموضوع ده تفصيلا بعد ذلك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

سؤال
مما سبق شرحه
1 ما هى مميزات الكونسيلد
2 ما هى عيوب الكونسيلد
3 اين يستخدم الكونسيلد


منتظر الاجابة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

*مشروع مصمم كونسيلد*

هنا مشروع مصمم كونسيلد
ومخرج الهواء هنا لينير ديفيوسر
linear diffuser
هتلاقى الوحدات وخارج منها الدكت ثم وصلة مرنة ثم الينير ديفيوسر وبعض الوحدات لها دكت راجع والبعض بدون دكت راجع وهنوضح ليه فيما بعد
ومرفق كمان هنا كتالوج للينير ديفيوسر وصور له


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2010)

*صور للينير ديفيوسر*

linear diffuser
صور توضح الينير ديفيوسر


----------



## mechanical wheel (17 يونيو 2010)

المهندس السيد حلاوة حاولت كثيرا ارسال رسالة لك على الخاص ولكن مشاركاتي لم تتعدى ال50 لذلك يتم الرفض من قبل الادارة ارسال اي شيء ولكني في امس الحاجة اليك حيث انني مقبل على شغل في هندسة التصميم ولكني مرتبك ارتباك شديد فأرجو منك ارسال رقمك عندي على الخاص او ايميلك


----------



## احمد رافع (17 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
استاذنا العزيز ...
اعتقد ان اهم ميزة لهذا النوع تكمن في قلة الضوضاء، وسهولة ضبط توزيع وسرعة وكمية الهواء حسب الحاجة وسهولة اعمال الصيانة حيث تتحدد في منطقة معينة.
ارجوا من استاذنا العزيز توضيح معنى السقف الساقط وجزاك الله خير ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## سيفل اينجنيرنج (17 يونيو 2010)

صراحه ما عندي فكرة لاني لسه طالبه ومدني لكن الموضوع شد انتباهي واتمنى انك تفيدنا بمعلوماتك وشكرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يونيو 2010)

معنى السقف الساقط
يطلق عليه السقف المستعار ايضا
وهو سقف يصنع من خامات عديده يكون تحت السقف الاصلى بمسافة غالبا ما تكون فى الفلل بين 40 الى 60 سم
وفى المشاريع العملاقة يصل احيانا الى 
1.5 m
ويوضع السقف الساقط او المستعار ليغطى الدكت الخاص بالتكييف واى مواير اخرى للكهرباء او الصرف وخلافه 
ويضع ايضا للديكور واضافة لمسات جمالية
وهذه صور لسقف ساقط لفيلا تبنى بالفعل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يونيو 2010)

*صور السقف الساقط للفيلا*

الصور موضح فيها كمان بعض الدكتات الخاصة بالتكييف
الرقم السرى لفك الضغط
sayed0127685635


----------



## احمد رافع (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذنا العزيز... تحية طيبة 
بداية اشكرك على توضيح معنى السقف الساقط وكان كافيا ووافيا.
بالنسبة لتكييف الكونسيلد اريد توضيح منطقة سحب هواء الغرفة او الحيز المكيف لتكييفه لانني وجدت في الصور التي رفعتها بعنوان فيلا كان (المبخر) في السقف وفي منطقة ديد زون (dead zone) لاحظ الصورة 3338 ارجو توضيح هذه النقطة ان امكن؟؟؟ وان كان يزود بالهواء من نفس النقطة التي كانت في الصورة هل تعتبر سلبية على هذا النوع لان الهواء المكيف سوف يسحب مرة ثانية قبل انتشاره في الحيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 يونيو 2010)

احمد رافع هسالك سؤال تجيب عليه الوحدة الديكوريتف الذى يسمى الاسبليت اليس الهواء الخارج من الماكينة والهواء الراجع اليها فى مكان واحد فى نفس الجهاز وهل الجهاز هنا يخرج هواء ويتوزع وللا لاء بدون مشاكل
كذلك هنا اذا كان الهواء الخارج والهواء الراجع فى جرلتين بجانب بعض مفيش ادنى مشكلة ولكن ممكن نقول ان كلما بعدت جرلية الهواء الخارج عن الراجع كان توزيع الهواء فى المكان افضل
راجع الوحدة الكاسيت
اليس الهواء الخارج بجانب الهواء الراجع؟


----------



## mostafa2021 (20 يونيو 2010)

_السلام عليكم _
_التكييف ال ducted type هو النوع الاكثر انتشارا وطلبا هذه الايام فى كثير من المشاريع _
_حيث الهدوء والتكلفه الاقتصاديه الاقل من النوع المشابه لوحدات الفان كويل ( تبريد مياه) من التشلر والمواسير_
_والشكل الجمالى الرائع والمرونه فى عمليه التصميم واختيار الاماكن المراد تغذيتها والقدرات الكبيره نسبيا فى الاحمال الحراريه المختلفه_


----------



## محب الحرمين (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم لي سؤال ؟
ما هي اقصي مسافة بين الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية للدكت سبليت مع العلم اني وجدت بعض الشركات وضع الي 150 متر فما مدي صحة ذلك عمليا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 يونيو 2010)

يا محب الحرمين 150 متر ده رقم خيالى لا يصح ابدا
الموصى به من بعض الشركات 25 قدم اى حوالى 7.6 متر
وممكن يصل الى 50 قدم اى حوالى 15 متر وذلك بتزويد قطر ماسورة الفريون
وقد يصل فى بعض الاحيان النادرة الى 120 قدم اى 36 متر وده لازم تعمل قبلها تشك مع الشركة
وسارفق لك كتالوج تشوف فيه الكلام ده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 يونيو 2010)

*كتالوج للكونسيد*

هذا كتالوج موضح فيه فى صفحة 5 جدول لهذه النقطة الرجاء دراسة الكتالوج كويس


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 يونيو 2010)

منتظر اسئلتكم حول تكييف الكونسيلد
؟
؟
؟


----------



## احمد رافع (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
استاذنا العزيز المهندس / سيد حلاوة ...
بالنسبة لسؤألي عن تيار الهواء الراجع الى التكييف هذا اقتباس من شرحك
((اى وحدة بها ملف تبريد ومروحة طاردة مركزية وهى وحدة مخفيه فى السقف الساقط او المستعار ويخرج منها دكت صاج وطبعا الدكت عبارة عن علبة من الصاج مربعة او مستطيلة او دائرية تمتد من الوحدة يمر بها الهواء الى مخرج الهواء اللى يسمى
ديفيوسر او جريل بانواعهم المختلفة فى الوظيفة والشكل وده اللى هنوضحه فيما بعد))
عند استخدام علبة الصاج المربعة ...الخ، كممر لخروج الهواء المكييف فيجب ان يكون هناك علبة ثانية او فتحة في السقف الساقط او المستعار كممر ثاني لسحب الهواء وهنا صار الالتباس لدي وشكرا جزيلا على سعة صدرك
وهناك سؤال ولو خارج عن الموضوع ولكن محتاج الى معرفته كثيرا في البليت نيم مال الضاغط توجد rla او lra ارجوا توضيحها مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2010)

احمد رافع كلامك صح عندما يخرج الهواء الى الغرفة قادما من وحدة التكييف مرورا فى الدكت الصاج او ما يسمى بالعلبة الصاج يخرج الهواء من دفيوسر فى السقف او اى مخرج هواء مناسب حسب التصميم وهناك دفيوسر اخر يكون فى السقف المستعار لسحب الهواء الراجع واما ان يوصل بدكت اخر عائدا الى وحدة التكييف واما ان يكون مفتوح على السقف الساقط مباشرة وسيصل الهواء الى الوحده
وطبعا المروحة المركزية الموجودة فى الوحدة الداخلية هلى التى تسحب هذا الهواء الراجع وهى نفسها التى تدفعه مرورا على ملف التبيرد ليبرد ويمر فى الدكت الى الغرفة
مفيش لبس يا احمد ولو الموضوع لسة ما وضحش بلغنى


----------



## احمد رافع (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم...
استاذنا العزيز المهندس/سيد حلاوة ...
الان اصبح الكلام صحيح مئة بالمئة...
بالنسبة لسؤالي الثاني عن rla و lra منتظر الاجابة يا استاذ


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2010)

*احمد رافع*

 *السلام عليكم...
استاذنا العزيز المهندس/سيد حلاوة ...
الان اصبح الكلام صحيح مئة بالمئة...
بالنسبة لسؤالي الثاني عن rla و lra منتظر الاجابة يا استاذ*​

هذا ملف به التعريف والفرق وارجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع حتى يكون الموضوع على المدى البعيد منظم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2010)

احب ااعطى فكرة عن هذا الرابط فيه موضوع لى جانبى بتكلم فيه عن حساب اقطار مواسير التشيلر
وحساب الطلمبة(المضخة)
chiller
pump
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t205443.html


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 يونيو 2010)

الاخ المهندس سيد انا بعمل مشروع ولاقيت كتالوجات بتقول ال 150 متر ياريت تعطيني ايميلك او تليفونك لاني بعمل مشروع ومحتار فيه وبالفعل اشتغلت علي 150 متر


----------



## ATEFALI (23 يونيو 2010)

احب ان اضيف ان الهواء المسحوب بواسطة المروحة يسمى الهواء الراجع واثناء رجوعة لابدان يمرعلى ثرموستات لايقاف الجهازعنددرجة الحرارةالمضبو طة بواسطة المستخدم


----------



## mhmoodk (23 يونيو 2010)

سر على بركة الله


----------



## محب الحرمين (24 يونيو 2010)

لم اتلق رد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يونيو 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> الاخ المهندس سيد انا بعمل مشروع ولاقيت كتالوجات بتقول ال 150 متر ياريت تعطيني ايميلك او تليفونك لاني بعمل مشروع ومحتار فيه وبالفعل اشتغلت علي 150 متر


يا محب بقولك ما ينفعش الرقم ده ابدا وانا بعت لك كتالوج واكيد شوفت فيه القيم
ربما القصد 150 قدم تاكد تانى وليس 150 متر تخيل يا حبيبى 150 متر دى يعنى عمارة اوبناية 50 دور انت متخيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى العموم ابعت لى الكتالوج لان ربما انت قرءات غلط
وربما هى 15 متر
ووضع صفر عن طريق الخطاء امام 15 متر فاصبحت 150 متر
ولك ان تتاكد اننى لا اتكلم من واقع كتب وكتالوجات فقط ولكن اتكلم من واقع خبرة عملية فى مجال العمل اصلا اغلبية الشركات لا تزيد عن 15 متر الا بعض القليل ولك ان تتاكد
اتصل 19111 ده كارير واسال المهندس المختص


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يونيو 2010)

حد يسال او يضيف شىء فى الكونسيلد قبل ما ننتقل لغيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يونيو 2010)

انا منتظر ردك يا محب الحرمين


----------



## eng.sanoo (27 يونيو 2010)

ال


----------



## eng.sanoo (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخ الكبير المهندس سيد حلاوة .. الموضوع فى غايه الجمال انا فى بكالورويس ميكانيكا هندسه شبرا وبصراحه فى كلام كتير بعرفه لاول مرة . واحب احييك على خطوات ترتيب الموضوع اللى بجد افادتنى انا شخصيا كتير .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## msemam (27 يونيو 2010)

قرأت الموضوع من أوله و أعجبني جدا خاصة وأنا أعلم نفسي طرق تصميم شبكات الحريق و أحاول جاهدا تعلم تصميم أنظمة التكييف المركزي. عموما الموضوع هام جدا و التعقيدات والأسئلة سوف تظهر فور ولوجنا إلى موضوع تصميم التكييف المركزي (Chiller Based) بشقيه ال AHU و ال FCU و خاصة مواضيع حسابات الأحمال الحرارية و من ثم حساب ال CFM المطلوب حسب المساحات والإرتفاعات و من ثم حساب عدد ال AHU و حسابات المراوح (Supply & Return) و حساب كويلات المبخرات المختلفة لكل AHU على حدة و حساب و تصميم فلاترها من ناحية و من ناحية أخرى حساب عدد FCU بناءا على أحمالها الحرارية (إن وجدت) ، والتي ككل مع ال AHU بدورها تقود لحساب الحمل التبريدي الإجمالي (طن تبريد) اللازم لل Chiller و من ثم حساب الطلمبات الرئيسة و الإحتياطية و طلمبات الماء الساخن و كويلات الماء الساخن، و المواسير والأقطار و المسافات و المحابس و خاصة محابس التحكم والكنترول وحساب تانك التعويض. ثم نعود لحساب ال Duct و تصاميمها و حساب ال Diffuser بمختلف أنواعها و من ثم نلج إلى طرق الإختبار و التقييم خلال عملية ال Construction و أخيرا قبل ال Commissioning. المهم ألا ننسى شرح طرق و إستراتيجيات ال Air Balancing و ال Water Balancing، أيضا كيفية حساب ال Cooling Tower لو كان ال Chiller من النوع المبرد بالماء مع حساب طلمباته و مواسيره. الموضوع في غاية التعقيد خاصة أني أغفلت نظم التحكم BMS و كيفية حساب أحمال الكهرباء والكابلات (كنترول و كهرباء) و القواطع و لوح الكنترول والكهرباء.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 يونيو 2010)

msemam قال:


> قرأت الموضوع من أوله و أعجبني جدا خاصة وأنا أعلم نفسي طرق تصميم شبكات الحريق و أحاول جاهدا تعلم تصميم أنظمة التكييف المركزي. عموما الموضوع هام جدا و التعقيدات والأسئلة سوف تظهر فور ولوجنا إلى موضوع تصميم التكييف المركزي (chiller based) بشقيه ال ahu و ال fcu و خاصة مواضيع حسابات الأحمال الحرارية و من ثم حساب ال cfm المطلوب حسب المساحات والإرتفاعات و من ثم حساب عدد ال ahu و حسابات المراوح (supply & return) و حساب كويلات المبخرات المختلفة لكل ahu على حدة و حساب و تصميم فلاترها من ناحية و من ناحية أخرى حساب عدد fcu بناءا على أحمالها الحرارية (إن وجدت) ، والتي ككل مع ال ahu بدورها تقود لحساب الحمل التبريدي الإجمالي (طن تبريد) اللازم لل chiller و من ثم حساب الطلمبات الرئيسة و الإحتياطية و طلمبات الماء الساخن و كويلات الماء الساخن، و المواسير والأقطار و المسافات و المحابس و خاصة محابس التحكم والكنترول وحساب تانك التعويض. ثم نعود لحساب ال duct و تصاميمها و حساب ال diffuser بمختلف أنواعها و من ثم نلج إلى طرق الإختبار و التقييم خلال عملية ال construction و أخيرا قبل ال commissioning. المهم ألا ننسى شرح طرق و إستراتيجيات ال air balancing و ال water balancing، أيضا كيفية حساب ال cooling tower لو كان ال chiller من النوع المبرد بالماء مع حساب طلمباته و مواسيره. الموضوع في غاية التعقيد خاصة أني أغفلت نظم التحكم bms و كيفية حساب أحمال الكهرباء والكابلات (كنترول و كهرباء) و القواطع و لوح الكنترول والكهرباء.


انت كده داخل على طمع ولكن تحت امرك حبيبى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 يونيو 2010)

هنتكلم الان عن تكييف الكابينة
او
floor stand
احد انواع التمدد المباشر 
dx
واحد انوا الوحدات المنفصلة
split unit
حد يعرف هذا النوع
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jouini87 (28 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك أخي ،ربي يزيدك من فضله وعلمه 
لم أرى هذا الموضوع إلآ الآن ،لعلمك أنا مازلت أدرس ولست ملمة مثلكم 
إن شاء الله سأقرأهذه 18 صفحة من موضوعك ولي عودة


----------



## محب الحرمين (28 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز المهندس سيد اعتذر عن اصراري لكن انا فعلا معايا كذا كتالوج لكذا شركة ممكن تديلي رقم تليفونك وعامة انا للامان قربت الوحدة الخارجية بس محتاج تليفونك اناقشك في الموضوع انا معايا الكتالوجات ومش عارف رافعهالك لو اديتني ايميلك يكون افضل وانا طبعا عشمان من المناقشة اني استفيد من خبرتك


----------



## nofal (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باشمهندس عمرو (28 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله كل خير
لى عودة بعد القراءة بالكامل باذن الله


----------



## mech_mahmoud (28 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير واتمنى انى افيدكم واستفيد معكم والله من وراء القصد
 jouini87 
محب الحرمين

باشمهندس عمرو
 mech_mahmoud 
وطبعا عزرا الموضوع هيطول شوية ولكن لضيق وقتى لكن بامر الله يكتمل ومفيش اسرع من الايام


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 يونيو 2010)

يا محب الحرمين ادخلى على الخاص واترك لى اميلك وتليفونك


----------



## وائل عبده (7 يوليو 2010)

يا محب الحرمين رقم مهندس سيد موجود بالفعل ف المشاركات ركز كويس وانا اخدت كورس عنده وكان من افضل الكورسات


----------



## m_berjawi (8 يوليو 2010)

Please continue the course mr.halawa allah yejzek il khayr


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 يوليو 2010)

الان سارفق لكم صور لتكييف الكابينة 
او
floor stand
وسؤالى هنا
ما هى مميزات هذا النوع وما الفرق بينه وبين تكييف الديكوريتف 
wm wall mounted


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 يوليو 2010)

*صور تكييف الكابينة*

دى صور توضح 
floor stand ac
وسؤال كمان اين نستخدم هذا النوع ولماذا؟
؟
؟
؟


----------



## احمد رافع (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العزيز سيد حلاوة...
بالنسبة لمكيف الكابينة احنا متوفر في العراق ويطلع عليه اسم السبلت الكنتوري لانه يشبه الكنتور (والكنتور هو خزانة الملابس) يربط هذا النوع في الصالات الكبيرة واغلبها تسخدم في العراق (في الجوامع، المساجد) سعة الوحدة من 2ونص طن الى ال 5 طن تبريد وتحتاج الى تغذية ثلاثية الاطوار (ثري فيز) ومن مميزاتها انها سهلة التركيب وتعطي جمالية في المكان اضافة الى معدل تدفق الهواء اعلى من المكيف الجداري. ارجو منك تصحيح معلوماتي اذا كانت خاطئة. اسف على تأخري بالرد لانشغالي بالعمل تحياتي لك وارجو من الله ان يوفقك في دنياك واخرتك.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (12 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز مهندس احمد رافع فعلا كما ذكرت صحيح ولكن احب اضيف
1 لا تستخدم فى المنازل لكبر حجمها فهى تشغل حيز من المكان مثل الثلاجة المنزلية مثلا وكمان تدفق الهواء عالى فتكون غير مريحة فى الاماكن الضيقة وطبعل لها صوت اكيد اعلى صوت المروحة الداخلية والهواء المتدفق
ممكن تستخدم فى الصالات الكبيرة مثل المساجد هقول لكم السبب لكن ركزو معى
طبعا الوحدة دى ارضية طيب ليه تصنع وهناك نوع ارضى تم ذكره فى اول الشرح الا وهو الديكوريتف الارضى
fm
floor mounted
فكرو فى السبب نازل الموقع وراجع بامر الله ولو مش اليوم يبقى غدا


----------



## احمد رافع (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العيزيز سدي حلاوة
سوالك اعقد جوابه ((السبلت الكابينة يكون ارتفاعه اعلى من ارتفاع السبلت الارضي حيث يبلغ ارتفاع السبلت الكابية حوالي 1.5 تقريبا وهذا الارتفاع يكون نتيجة الايفابوريتر (المبخر) اعلى الجهاز وبالتالي يكون الهواء الصادر من الجهاز على ارتفاع 1.5 تقريبا ويقد يرتفع اكثر اذا تم رفع ريش توزيع الهواء الى اعلى)) بينما السبلت الاريضي ((ولو اني لم اشاهده بالعراق ولم اعمل بهذا النوع)) ولكن على تصوري فانه يكون على ارتفاع قليل قد يصل الى 60 او 70 سم)) وبالتالي توزيع الهواء يكون ادنى من السبلت الكابينة، هذا والله اعلم واجل... شكرا على سؤالك المتميز...


----------



## احمد رافع (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذنا العزيز سيد حلاوة...
اعتقد جواب سؤالك هو (سبلت الكابينة ارتفاعه اعلى من السبلت الارضي) وبالتالي الهواء المكيف يكون اعلى ويصل ابعد مسافة من السبلت الارضي واعتقد هذا السبب الرئيسي الذي يستخدم فيه السبلت الكابينة في الفضائات الكبيرة طبيعا سؤال مميز جدا جدا وصادر من شخص مميز اكثر ومعلومة قد تكون مفيدة (ان شاء الله) سبلت الكابينة الفريزر تكون اعلى من مروحة الطاردة المركزية وممكن مشاهدتها بسهولة، بينما الارضية تكون المروحة محاطة بالفريزر. المعلومة الثانية سبلت الكابينة يممر الهواء المراد تكييفه يدفعه على الفريزر، بينما الارضي يسحب الهواء من خلال الفريزر ويدفع مباشرة بواسطة المروحة والله اعلى واعلم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 يوليو 2010)

ممتاز مهندس احمد رافع ولكن هصيغ كلمك هو هو ولكن بشكل اخر
لما بندخل المسجد يوم الجمعة فى مثلا السعودية او البلاد الحارة بلاد الخليج مثلا بيكون العدد كبير جدا عن الحمل الاساسى المحسوب للتكييف فالارتفاع المعروف لتكييف الكابينة يكون تقريبا فى طول البشر الانسان العادى مما يتيح الفرصة بان يكون توزيع الهواء مباشر على الاشخاص فى هذا الزحام فيعوض فرق الحسابات نوعا ما


هوضح اكثر علشان يكون توزيع الهواء جيد فى المكان يجب الا يكون الهواء موجه مباشرة من التكييف على الاشخاص والا يصيبهم بالتعب ويجب ان يكون حمل الجاز كافى حسب المكان والاشخاص وخلافه

فى هذا النوع الامر مختلف حيث هذا النوع يستخدم فى المساجد وبعض الاماكن ولكن ذات التكلفة البسيطة ويكون الحمل محسوب على عدد معين ولكن الواقع ان العدد يفوق بكثير العدد المحسوب فى الحمل فنعوض هنا الموضوع بهذا النوع الذى يعطى هواء مباشر على الاشخاص

ليس هذا طبعا فقط السبب ولكن احد الاسباب 
ولكن عمواما هذا بالاضافة الى الاسباب التى ذكرها م احمد رافع جزاه الله خير


----------



## درش2010 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه دي وانا بدات متابعة الموضوع واتمني ان يستكمل الموضوع حتي اخره والشكر الكبير للمهندس سيد لاني استفدت جدا من التسلسل اللي ماشي بيه وبدأ عقلي يترتب جزاك الله خير وانا الان اعمل في موقع في المدينه المنوره فندق واحب استفيد منك لاني خريج جديد وبشكرك جدا مره تانيه وتقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2010)

بامر الله يا درش وربنا يعطينا الصحة ويشفينا واحنا معاكم للنهاية بامر الله
الله المستعان


----------



## وائل عبده (14 يوليو 2010)

يلا يابشمهندس سيد كمل انا باراجع معاك الكورس
مهندس وائل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2010)

اوك مهندس وائل لكن يوم السبت بامر الله


----------



## عادل 1980 (14 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كابتن اكرم (15 يوليو 2010)

عملية السحب والطرد المستمر عن طريق فان المبخر سوف تغير درجة حرارة حيز الهواء الموجود في الغرفه وكلما كانت الغرفه مغلقه وموقع جهاز التكييف في ارتفاع مناسب عن الارض كلما تجانست درجة حرارة حيز المكان 
معذره المشاركه على كد الحال مع شكري للجميع


----------



## محب الحرمين (15 يوليو 2010)

المهندس سيد مردتش علية وقلتلي رايك في الكتالوج ؟؟؟


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 يوليو 2010)

يا محب اشتغل على 15 متر كحد اقصى للكونسيلد عموما فى تصميمك ولو هتصل الى 30 متر اعمل تشك مع الشركة اما الكتالوج اللى انت بعته لى امره محير وهو خارج عن نطاق المعتاد لنا فى الشغل فانا هنصحك نصيحتين 
الاولى ان تراجع الامر الذى قلته لك مع اكثر من مهندس استشارى فى المجال كى تتاكد من كلامى
والثانية ان تراجع شركة ديكن نفسها صاحبة الكتالوج وهم يخبروك بما فى الكتالوج لعل فى شغلة او شىء معين فى الموضوع مش فهمينه من الكتالوج لانه امر محير جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 يوليو 2010)

واحب ان اخبرك بانه امر فعلا محير لانى قرءات الكتالوج ولم اتخيل فعلا ان ارى 150 متر كمسافة بين وحدتين داخلية وخارجية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 يوليو 2010)

ولكن ما أتيت من العلم الا قليلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يوليو 2010)

طيب حد عنده سؤال وللا ندخل فى الموضوع الجديد
الا وهو الوحدات المنفصلة ذات الاحمال الكبيرة
والمشهورة فى السوق باسم dx


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يوليو 2010)

هى بيقولو عليها فى السوق ماكينة دى اكس مع انها احد انواع الدي اكس ولكن يمكن لانها اكبر الوحدات فى الدى اكس حمولة بالاشتراك مع الباكج فسميت بهذا الاسم
حمولتها تصل الى 20 او 25 طن تبريد


----------



## مهندس سامح محمد (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ياجماعة لوسمحتم اللى يعرف حاجة عن دراسة وتسعير مشاريع التكييف


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يوليو 2010)

ايوة يا م سامح هل تريد تعلمها ام عندك شغل؟ بتدور على حد يعمله لك


----------



## احمد رافع (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذنا العزيز بلش بشرح الموضوع الجديد وتوكل على الله وادعمه بالصور ان امكن وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يوليو 2010)

بامر الله


----------



## sa3d490110 (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس سيد واحب اقولك ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا سعد


----------



## عادل 1980 (19 يوليو 2010)

ما زلت متابعاً

جزاكم الله عنا خيراً


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يوليو 2010)

*صور الدى اكس*

دى صور بتوضح نظام الماكينة اللى بيطلقو عليها نظام دى اكس وهى بتكون وحدة خارجية كبير 
وحدة التكثيف ووحدة داخلية كبيرة تسمى
ahu
وحدة مناولة هواء
او بتكون وحدة خارجية كبيرة وتوزع فى الداخل على كذا وحدة داخلية
لما نشوف الصور الامر هيوضح اكثر وبعدين نكمل


----------



## محب الحرمين (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا م سيد وبصراحة انا اخدت بنصيحتك واشتغلت علي 15 متر واحب اعرفك اني حضرت قريب سيمينار لشركة ال جي وقالوا انه عندهم بتوصل المسافة في نظام في ار في الي 100 متر


----------



## على الشاعر (20 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
جزاك الله كل الخير يا هندسه
:75::75::75::75::75:​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 يوليو 2010)

وجزاكم الله كل الخير يا محب الحرمين و على الشاعر
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

طبعا انا احب ان اعلن ان كل ما سبق شرحه بامر الله لما ننتهى من الشرح النظرى هنرجع له تانى بالتفصيل ونحاول نمارسه مع بعض بشكل عملى ونحاول نعمل مشاريع مع بعض من الالف للياء خطوة خطوة
ولكن مطلوب من اى مهندس لا يعرف الاتوكاد يتقنه كويس بل يحترفه لان ده سلاح المهندس ذى سلاح التلميذ بتاع زمان كده
والمعاصر فكرتونى بالذى مضى على العموم من الان الكل يبدا يحترف الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

كيف تحترف الاتوكاد

اولا انا عارف ان 99 % منا بيعرف اتوكاد ولكن المطلوب انك تكونه محترف اتوكاد مش بتعرف اتوكاد مش مجرد امر بتنفذه اهم شىء السرعة وطبعا السرعة تحتاج تركيز وممارسة كتييييييييييييييييررررررررررر
واحد يقولى وضح اكثر اوك هقول لكم خطوات لاحتراف فى الاتوكاد بحيث على ما نخلص مع بعض الجزء النظرى وده مهم اوى نكون احترفنا الاتوكاد ومستعدين للعملى وربنا يوفق
خلو بالكم فى مهندسين كتيير بتبقى مستعجلة عايز العملى على طول وده ما ينفعش لانى واضع نظام المفروض بعد ما نخلص الجزء النظرى واللى انا بعتبره اهم شىء نكون بنعرف نختار سيستم system صح لان اصعب شىء فى المشروع انك تختار نظام التكييف المناسب فى المكان المناسب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

اولى خطوات احتراف الاتوكاد
اولا امسك الموس او الفأرة بايدك اليمين
واوعى ايدك اليمين تسيب الموس او تروح على لوحة المفاتيح عايزها تاتصق بالموس طول ما انت شغال على الاتوكاد
وايدك الشمال على لوحة المفاتيح اوعى تشيلها من لوحة المفاتيح
يبقى اتفقنا اليمسن على الماوس والشمال على لوحة المفاتيح
بعد كده
اوعى تستخدم الاوامر من شريط الاوامر اللى فوق فى الاتوكاد
اللى هيا
draw 
وغير ذلك
واوعى تشتغل بالاختصارات الموجودة على يمين وشمال الاتوكاد
واوعى تنظر للامر 
كومند تحت
وبعدين معاك طبعا واحد يقولى مش فاهم حاجة
هقوله وانا كمان مش فاهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيبا نعمل ايه؟
اولا لازم ولابد وحتما ويجب عليك ان تستخدم اختصارات الاوامر
انا لو جالى حد المكتب اختبره بقول له اجلس اشتغل
اذا وجدته ما بيستخدم الاختصارات بعرف انه لسة مبتدا ومعندوش خبرة ولم يمارس التصميم
ولو كان هو كويس فى التصميم يبقى عامل ذى اللى اتعلم السباحة غلط صحيح بيعرف يعوم على الماء ولكنه بطىء
ويتعب بسرعة


----------



## احمد رافع (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، ماشاء الله عليك، انا اعرف اشتغل عالاوتوكاد بس مامحترف ممكن بس تعلمني اش تقصد بالاختصارات مثال واحد ان امكن؟ جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

طيب الاختصارات موجدوة بالفعل فى الاتوكاد ولكن هقول لكم اهمها بسرعة
الامر
line
الاختصار
L
ثم الضغط على انتر وطبعا المسطرة بتقوم بعمل انتر يعنى طبعا المحترف يضغط على الاختصار ثم مسطرة وطبعا كل ده بايدك الشمال لان ذى ما اتفقنا اليمين ملتصقة بالموس
شايفك ايوة انت ما تسطعبطش
انت
ايوة قلت لك ايدك الشمال هى اللى على الكيبورد بتكتب ليه بايد اليمين 
متعود
معلش لازم ايدك الشمال تتعود تكتب بيها فى الاتوكاد هو كده الصح اوك 
الامر دائرة
CIRCLE
الاختصار
C
ثم مسطرة ثم تضع بكليك شمال مركز الدائرة ثم تكتب نصف القطر بالشمال فاهم يا احمد يا رافع بالشمال
الامر قوس
A
ثم الضغط على مسطرة وطبعا انتم عارفين الامر انا هنا مش بعلمك الاتوكاد ولكن بعلمك احترافه يعنى علشان تعرف تتابعنى لازم تكون عارف اتوكاد
اوك
الامر بولى لين
PL
الامر نسخ
CO
او
CTRL+C
والامر لصق
CTRL+V
الامر مراة
MIRROR
MI 
الامر دوران
RO

الامر مسح 
E
الامر لعمل موازى
OFFSET
O

لعمل امتداد
EXTEND
EX
لعمل قطع لجزء من خط TRIM
TR ثم مسطر مرتيين او انتر مرتين ولكن احبائى اتفقنا ان الاصح استخدم مسطرة بدل انتر
ركز اوى فى الامر اللى فات
TR
ثم مسطرة مرتيت ورا بعض ثم نقطع

الامر 
FILLET
F

الامر
MOVE
M
لرسم مستطيل 
REC

لعمل هاتش
تهشير يعنى
H
على العموم دى اشهر الاختصارات اتدرب عليها واللى مش فاهم حاجة يسال اوك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

طبعا ملحوظة مهمة
لعمل ذوووووووم 
zoom
بدور بكرة الموس للامام او الخلف تعمل تصغير او تكبير مباشرة
ولو ضغط على البكرة بتاع الموس وتفضل ضاغط عليها وتحرك ايدك تتحكم فى حركة الشاشة امامك وده الامر
pan
اللى يمثله فى الاتوكاد ايد رمز يد طبعا عارفينه
ولنقل خواص خط الى خواص اخر نعمل
match
الاختصار
ma
ورمزه ذى المكنسة او الفرشاه
وكمان عايزك تجلس امام الاتوكاد تتحكم فيه مش هو اللى يتحكم فيك
وده ذى ما عرفتكم تقدر تستخدم لف البكرة بتاع الموس تكبر وتصغر بسرعة جدا ذى ما انت عايز او تضغط عليها علشان تحرك الرسمة امامك يمين وشمال وفوق وتحت طبعا بنحرك الشاشة نفسها وليس الرسمة
طيب
لو عايزين نكبر الرسمة فعليا بابعاد
sc
يعنى 
scale
وننختار الشىء اللى عايزين نكبره او نصغره ونعلم عليه ونكتب الرقم اما جزء من الواحد للتصغير او مضاعفات الواحد للتكبير وهكذا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

حجات تانى مهمة
سعات الرسمة تضيع منك وما تلاقيها نعمل ايه
z
ثم انتر او مسطرة
ثم
e
ثم انتر او مسطرة
يعنى
(z) enter after that (e) enter


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

طبعا ملحوظة سعات ناسن تلعب فى الاختصارات بتاع الاتوكاد نفسها فتيجى تعطى الاختصار لا يستجيب
خلى بالك
سعات الرسم خطوطها تتكسر منى
re
ثم انتر
وعيش حياتك مع الاتوكاد وادعيلى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

طيب بعد ما نفهم الكلام ده كله
سيادتك تجلس كل يوم ساعة بالضبط امام الاتوكاد ساعة بالضبط
وطبعا سيادتك تكون غالق النت لان كل شوية واحد هيدخل عليك يجعلك بعيد عن التركيز
ويستحسن لو متزوج تودى زوجتك عند امها واولادك كمان
وياسلام لو تغلق المحمول وتشيل فيشة التليفون الارضى
طبعا لو عندك 2 محمول افصل الاثنين مش تقول انا قلت المحمول 
وربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## وائل عبده (21 يوليو 2010)

ايه الحلاوه ديه يا مهندس سيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد رافع (21 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، جزاك الله الف خير، ممكن تعطينا واجب نرسمه اذا ماكو زحمة عشان تعم الفائدة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

اوك حالا ارفع لكم الواجب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

*الواجب*

دى فيلا مصممة كونسييلد ممكن تدربو عليها
واللى عايز يبعت الواجب اشوفه ممكن يبعته على ميلى
واللى عايز يسال سؤال فى الاتوكاد يسال وبامر الله ربنا ييسر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس وائل واتمنى من الله ان تستفيد والاخوة جميعا ومحب الحرمين واحمد رافع وكل اللى متبعين الموضوع


----------



## درش2010 (21 يوليو 2010)

بجد الله ينور عليك حضرتك تقريبا حطيت ايدك على كل الاوامر اللي بنستخدمها في التصميم واختصرته بطريقه مميزه جدا جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد رافع (22 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ان شاء الواجب رفتعه وان شاء الله اجيبو الاحد من اداوم بس اشون احصل على ايميلك جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 يوليو 2010)

انت لو عملت كل الكلام اللي انت قلته ده في كتيب صغير يبقي ما شاء الله عليك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (24 يوليو 2010)

دعواتك ربنا يعمل الصالح


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يوليو 2010)

الان حد عنده استفسار عن انظمة التكييف المنفصلة ذات الاحمال الكبيرة والتة تسمى فى السوق دى اكس
قبل ما ننتقل الى نوع اخر الا وهو الياكج
package


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يوليو 2010)

*كتالوج للدى اكس الاحمال الكبيرة وحدات منفصلة*

dx
الشهرة


----------



## تامر محمد المصري (27 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الكريم سيد ياريت لو توضح كل تكييف ممكن يعطي كام طن تبريد


----------



## تامر محمد المصري (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس سيد ونتمني الدوام باذن الله


----------



## سامح الفيومى (27 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يوليو 2010)

انا موضح ولو انت تابعت كويس هتلاقى كل نوع موضح فيه كم طن
ولكن نقول تانى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يوليو 2010)

تكييف الشباك اخره 2 طن واحيانا فى بعض الشركات 2.5
تكييف الكونسيلد اخره 5 طن
تكييف الكاسيت اخره 5 طن
تكييف الfloor stand اخره 5 طن
تكييف الديكوريتف المشهور باسم تكييف اسبليت 
الحائطى اخره 2 طن وبعض الشركات 3
الارضى والسقفى 3 طن وبعض الشركات 
مثل skm تنتج 4.5 طن
الوحدات المنفصلة الكبيرة من اخرها من 20 الى 25 طن
الباكج فى مصر 20 طن
و شركة skm تنتج حتى 60 طن


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يوليو 2010)

وجزاك مثله اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## gazal (27 يوليو 2010)

كلام جميل و مفيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 يوليو 2010)

حد يعرف يعنى ايه تكييف باكج وانواعه ومميزاته وعيوبه واستخدماته والى اخره؟
؟
؟
؟


----------



## احمد رافع (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للبكاج يونت وحسب معلوماتي سعاته من 15 طن فما فوق ضاغطه ترددي بستن تايب يحتاج الى غرفة خاصة يمرر الهواء الى السقف الثانوي ليتم توزيعه من خلال الدفيوزرات والكرل 
مميزاته سهولة الصيانه وبساطة التركيب والكنترول وهناك بكج يونت وهناك سبلت بكج يونت حسب علمي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (1 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا اخون مشاركاتكم جميلة لكن محتاجين حد يمسك مشروع تصميم ببرنامج الهاب ويقول بسم الله ويشرحه


----------



## سلطان العويس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*تكييف باكج وانواعه ومميزاته وعيوبه واستخدماته والى اخره*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وحدات تكييف الهواء القائمة بذاتها


: هى وحدات تكييف تحتوى على جميع الأجزاء اللازمة لعمليات التكييف ماعدا ممرات الهواء .

أنواعها :

1- وحدات صيفية ( هواء بارد ) 
2- وحدات شتوية ( هواء دافئ ) 
3- وحدات على مدار العام ( بارد – ساخن ) .

**************************

مكونات جهاز تكييف شباك - مميزات وعيوب هذه الوحدة 

:
1- دائرة التبريد تتكون من .
1-	ضاغط محكم القفل .
2-	مكثف مزعنف يبرد بالهواء الجيرى .
3-	أنبوبة شعرية .
4-	مبخر وسيط التبريد مزعنف .
5محرك كهربى للمراوح
(مروحة المكثف – والمبخر )
-	موجهات الهواء .
-	ثرموستات .
-	الغلاف والهيكل الخارجى – لوحدة التحكم 

مميزات وحدة تكييف الشباك :

1-	سهلة التركيب .
2-	رخص ثمن الوحدة واستخدامها فى الاماكن الصغيرة .
3-	لا تأخذ حيز من المكان المكييف .

عيوبها :

1-	تسبب ضوضاء فى المكان المركب فيه بسبب محرك المراوح والضاغط 

: استخدام ومميزات وأنواع الوحدات التجارية القائمة بذاتها 
استخدامها :
1- فى المحلات العامة . 2- المخازن . 3- المعارض . 4- المطاعم والبنوك 

مميزاتها : 
1-	يمكن تركيب أكثر من وحدة فى مكان واحد .
2-	لاتحتاج لحيز كبير .
3-	إذا تعطلت وحدة لا تؤثر على الوحدات الآخرى .
4-	تتراوح السعة من 2 إلى 10 وحدات إذا كان مكثف مبرد بالهواء 

أنواع الوحدات التجارية القائمة بذاتها :

1-	وحدات يبرد مكثفها بالهواء .
2-	وحدات يبرد مكثفها بالماء .
3-	وحدات يبرد مكثفها بالهواء والماء ( مكثف تبخيرى ) .

******************************

: شرح مكونات واستخدام الوحدات القائمة بذاتها التى يبرد مكثفها بالهواء 
:
مكوناتها :

1-	دائرة تبريد تتكون من ضاغط محكم القفل
أو نصف محكم القفل .
2-	مكثف يبرد بالهواء عن طريقة مروحة .
3-	مبخر ومروحة خاصة به + وسيلة إنتشار .
4-	سخانات لعملية التدفئة .
5-	ثرموستات .
6-	الهيكل والغلاف الخارجى يوجد به فتحات دخول
وخروج الهواء .

ملحوظة : يمكن وضعها خارج المكان المكييف واستخدام ممرات هواء .

***************************************



: الوحدات التجارية التى يبرد مكثفها بالماء - 

: المكثف المستخدم مع هذه الوحدات هو مكثف ذو الغلاف ويمر خلاله الماء الذى

يمر به وسيط التبريد . ومزود بوصلات خاصة لسحب وطرد الماء المستخدم

فى عملية التكثيف 














المميزات :

1-	تركب بها صمامات للتحكم فى كمية الماء المستخدم فى المكثف لزيادة كمية الماء

عند زيادة الحمل أو العكس.

لذلك تعمل الاجهزة بكفاءة عند جميع ظروف التشغيل .


*****************************


مرفق ملف بالشرح والصور


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز مهندس سلطان
ايوة كده المشاركات بحيث يكون الموضوع فعال


----------



## وائل عبده (4 أغسطس 2010)

شد حيلك يا هندسه


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (5 أغسطس 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> كيف تحترف الاتوكاد
> 
> كيف تحترف الاتوكاد
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
أنا أستخدم AutoCAD MEP في الحساب الأحمال و الدكتات


----------



## احمد رافع (5 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم، مرحبا م.خالد ممكن توضح برنامج auto cad MEP وكيفية استخدامه في حساب الاحمال والدكتات لانه من المعروف ان Auto cad هو برنامج يختص بالرسم؟؟؟ وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## سلطان العويس (5 أغسطس 2010)

طيب نكمل يا مهندس سيد ايه الى بعد كده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 أغسطس 2010)

اسف على التاخير والله عندى بعض الظروف كده ولكن سنكمل ان شاء المولى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 أغسطس 2010)

نتكلم بقى عن التشيلر
chilled water system
chiller
التكييف بواسطة مواسير المياه المثلجة
من يعرف دائرة التشيلر؟
منتظر الاجابة


----------



## Abdel-Naser (8 أغسطس 2010)

كمبرسور يضغط الفريون والفريون يتحرك الى المكثف ولكبر المكثف يوجد مراوح تبدأ من اربع الى 12 مروحة وأكثر وبعدها الى صمام التمدد وبالتالي يقل الضغط ودرجة حرارة الفريون ويدخل الى المبخر الذي يكون عبارة عن مبادل حراري مع الماء المراد تبريدة وبهذا تنتقل حرارة الماء الى المبخر ويتحول الفريون الى الحالة السائلة ويعود الى الكمبرسور ويتم ضغطة في دورة ثانية وهكذا نكون قد اكسبنا الماء البرودة المطلوبة وتنتقل عبر المواسير الى fcu و ahu


----------



## سلطان العويس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*الشيلر*

الهدف من الشيلر :
فى المنظومات الكبيرة مثل الفنادق يستخدم الشيلر لخفض درجة حرارة المياه ( دائرة مغلقة ) وتوزع على الوحدات فى الغرف AhU وتعاد مرة اخرى المياة لخزان المياه فى الشيلر لتعود مرة اخرى.
يعمل الشيلر بدائرة انضغاط او انواع اخرى تستخدم الإمتصاص بروميد الليثيوم .
- تثليج المياه بدائرة تبريد بالانضغاطى :
مكونات دائرة الانضغاط 
1-	ضاغط من النوع الترددى او الطارد المركزى .
2-	مكثف من النوع ذى الغلاف والانابيب وأحيانا يستخدم برج تبريد لإعادة تبريد مياه المكثف .
3-	وسيلة الانتشار : صمامات تمدد حرارى أو ذات عوامة فى جانب الضغط العالى .
4-	المبخر : من النوع مزدوج الانابيب فى الوحدات ذات السعات الصغيرة وذات الغلاف والانابيب فى الوحدات الكبيرة 
تثليج المياه المستخدمة دوائر التبريد بالامتصاص 1- ( الامونيا ) 2- ( بروميد الليثيوم – الماء )
1- تستخدم الامونيا كمبرد : فى هذه الدوائر يستخدم الامونيا كسائل تبريد ومحلول خفيف 
من الامونيا وتحتوى هذه الدوائر على 1- مولد 2- مكثف 3- وسيلة انتشار 
4- مبخر 5- ممتص 
2- وسيلة التسخين : يستخدم بخار ساخن أو غاز .
3- يفصل بين الجانبين صمام إعاقة به مصيدة سائل .
نظرية التشغيل 
1-	يسخن المولد (1) يتحول الامونيا إلى بخار يرتفع للمكثف (2) يبرد المكثف بالهواء ويطرد الحرارة .
2-	يتكثف داخله بخار الامونيا ويتحول إلى سائل .
3-	يتحرك بضغط عالى للمبخر (3) .
4-	تحدث حماية تبادل حرارى بين المياه المارة خلال أنابيب من خلاله تبريد المياه وتستخدم فى دورة منفصلة فى تبريد الهواء .
5-	يغلى مركب الامونيا نتيجة امتصاص حرارة من الماء ويتحول إلى بخار الامونيا ويسحب مرة آخرى إلى المحلول المبرد الممتص (4) الذى يبرد بالهواء وينتقل المحلول إلى المولد بواسطة الطلمبة 


احاول اجهز الرسومات .
طبعا لاننسى دوائر التحكم الكهربى والإلكترونى plc


----------



## ابتك (10 أغسطس 2010)

هناك تعليق بسيط احببت ان اضيفه 
بالنسبة لضجيج المكيف الشباك اصبحت الشركات تصنع ضواغط صغيرة الحجم ومانعة الاهتزازات وهي مايسمى بالروتري
مما ادى الى تقليل ضجيج المكيف بنسبة عالية




من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله


----------



## مستريورك (10 أغسطس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء مشكورين وكل عام وانتنم بخير


----------



## eng_mustafaragab (11 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم اجعلك مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين جزاء ماقدمت من هذا الخير العظيم يا باشمهندس السيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز مهندس سلطان ولكن ات طرحت الموضوع من ناحية مكونات داخلية طبعا ممتاز ولكن طبعا لان موضوعنا بيتكلم عن التصميم فيهمنى شرح المنظومة من ناحية التصميم وده اللى هنركز عليه
ولكن اعزرونى اليومين دول علشان رمضان وبامر الله نكمل بعد رمضان او لو فى فرصة فى الايام المقبلة وجزاكم الله خير وجزانا


----------



## احمد رافع (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم... مبروك الصيام ... ونحن بانتظار جديدك ياستاذنا العزيز


----------



## مهندس ابوعمر (17 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم يا اخي طيب وين البرنامج ,يعني كاتب فوق حسابات مهمة, انا صراحة عايز استفيد ,مع احترامي ,الكل بعرف اجزاء دورة التبريد ,اتمنى التفهم للملاحظة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس عمر حياك الله لم افهم قصدك بعد


----------



## سلطان العويس (18 أغسطس 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير والله ياريت توضح بمثال على كلامك ونضع خطوط نسير عليها لأنه علم واسع الله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## amirhelmy (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك في عمرك وتقبل صيامك وقيامك 
الي الامام وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا كل ما سبق كنا نتحدث عن نظام التمد المباشر الدي اكس
الان بننتقل لنظام التشيلر وببساطة كما ذكر الاخوة هو نفس دائرة الفريون فى نظام الدي اكس مع اختلاف بسيط الا وهو اننا بدل ما نمرر الهواء مباشرة على المبخر ونعمل تبادل حرارى ونحصل على الهواء البارد
بنعمل تبادل حرارى بين ماسورة الفريون وماسورة مياه فنحصل على ماسورة مياه باردة ونوجه هذه الماسورة الباردة والتى تكون درجة حرارتها 6 درجات مؤية تقريبا الى شىء من ثلاث
الاول اما فن كويل يونت
fcu
اى وحدة ملف ومروحة
والثانى وحدة مناولة هواء 
ahu
وهى شبيها بوحدة ملف ومروحة مع اختلافات بسيطة سيتم ذكرها
والثالث
الى تبريد الماكينات فى بعض المصانع
ده ملخص بسيط ولما نقول تشيلر 
هواء هواء يقصد هنا ان تبريد المكثف يتم عن طريق مراوح عملاقة 
ولما نقول هواء ماء يقصد ان تبريد المكثف يتم عن طريق الماء (برج التبريد)
ولما نقول امتصاص اى ان دائرة التكييف هنا بالامتصاص ووسيط التبريد هنا هو الماء ومحلول النشادر او اليثيوم بورمويد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2010)

بمعنى اخر الهدف من التشيلر اى مبرد ان يبرد ماء وهذا الماء نوجه الى fcu او ahu ونحصل من الفان كويل او الاير هاندلينج يونت على الهواء البارد المستخدم فى التكييف والاختلاف الرئيسى بين انواع التكيف يكون فى نوع وسيط التبريد
وكيفية تبريد المكثف اما الناتج هو ماسورة ماء باردة فى كل الانواع
ودى مقارنة بسيطة بين الانواع
تشيلر هواء هواء اكثر الانواع فى استهلاك الكهرباء يليه الهواء ماء يليه الامتصاص والذى لا يكاد يستهلك كهرباء بالمقارنة بينه وبين النوعين الاخرين ولكن استهلاكه الاساسى غاز طبيعى وطبعا ده يعنى البور فى الشرق الاوسط تكلفته بسيطة جدا غاز بقى عارفين يعنى كله رايح لاسرا:::::::::: وده يمكن اللى يخليه غالى فى الفترة القادمة :::::خير ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2010)

كمان التشيلر هواء هواء ملائم فى الاستخدام فى كل البيئات بشرط توفر الطاقة الكهربية لان المراوح المستخدمة فى التبريد تستهلك بور عالى اما النوع هواء ماء غير مناسب فى الاماكن التى لا تتوفر بها ماء بشكل كافى حيث انه يفقد نسبة عالية جدا جدا من الماء يوميا فى البخر الناتج من استخدام هذا الماء فى تبريد المكثف اما الامتصاص يشترط فقط توافر غاز طبيعى بشكل كبير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2010)

تكيف التشيلر هواء هواء او هواء ماء ينتج حمل كبير من الطن تبريد ولكنه محدود يصل فى بعض الشركات الى 500 طن تبريد ويزيد
اما تكييف الامتصاص فهو قادر على ان يكيف مدينة باكملها وهذا النظام موجود فى ابو ظبى وبعض المدن التابعة لدبى
وطبعا فى المصانع العملاقة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2010)

التشيلر الامتصاص تكلفته عالية جدا اما فى الاستخدام (رنينج كوست) رخيص جدا بالمقارنة بينه والنوعين الاخرين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 أغسطس 2010)

*دى بعض المرفقات المتعلقة بالموضوع*

دى اشياء بسيطة لكن مفيدة رجاء تنزيلها وتطبعها وخصوصا الكتالوجات وتفهمها على رواقة بلغة اهل مصر


----------



## salahelden74 (23 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت حضرتك تشرح تكييف الباكج بتفاصيل اكتر حضرتك ذكرته فقط دون الخوض فى شرحه


----------



## salahelden74 (23 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت كمان تشرح انواع مخارج الهواء واستخدام كل نوع 
ومميزات وعيوب كل نوع
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amirhelmy (23 أغسطس 2010)

انا معاك بالنسبة لموضوع الباكدج احنا محتاجين توضبح اكتر وملخص لانواعه ومميزاته وعيوبه اما بالنسبة لانواع مخارج الهوء فانا رايي تنتظر قليلا لانها في مرحلة متقدمه من الشرح حسب التسلسل اللي ماشي بيه المهندس سيد معانا وجزاه الله خير عنا ونفعه بما علمه


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (24 أغسطس 2010)

mechanical wheel قال:


> المهندس السيد حلاوة حاولت كثيرا ارسال رسالة لك على الخاص ولكن مشاركاتي لم تتعدى ال50 لذلك يتم الرفض من قبل الادارة ارسال اي شيء ولكني في امس الحاجة اليك حيث انني مقبل على شغل في هندسة التصميم ولكني مرتبك ارتباك شديد فأرجو منك ارسال رقمك عندي على الخاص او ايميلك


الرجاء السرعة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

نرجع للباكج تانى

package ac

احد انواع الدى اكس
dx
ويطلق عليها باكج لان 
الوحدة الخارجية والداخلية دمجت فى وحدة واحدة فاصبحت باكج
ويطلق عليها الوحدات المجمعة
هذا النوع ينقسم الى نوعين اساسين
الاول توضع فوق السطح ويطلق عليها
roof top
اما النوع الثانى يوضع فى الارض داخل المبنى فى غرفة مخصصة لها
وتسمى
floor package
وهى ايضا نوعين نوع يبرد بالماء عن طريق تبريد المكثف ببرج تبريد نظرا لصعوبة وصول الهواء الى الوحدة
لتبريدها
والاخرى تبرد بالهواء عن طريق مروحة طاردة مركزية تسحب الهواء من الخارج لتبريد المكثف ويدفع به مرة اخر للخارج وهكذ
هذا النوع يصل حمله التبريدى فى مصر الى 20 او 25 طن تبريد احيانا اما فى الامارات العربية المتحدة توجد شركة اسمه
skm
شركة قوية جدا
وتنتج حتى 60 طن من هذا النوع الباكج


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

المميزات
اولا الوحدة مجمعة كلها فى مكان واحد بعيد عن المكان المكيف حيث يصل الهواء المكيف عن طريق دكت (علبة صاج مربعة او دائرية) ويعود من المكان المكيف للوحدة مرة اخرى عن طريق دكت اخر الاول يسمى سبلى والثانى رترن
اذا لا يوجد صوت للوحدة داخل المكان المكيف سهولة توزيع الهواء داخل المكان عن طريق استخدام اى نوع من مخارج الهواء لانه وقتما وجد دكت استطيع التحكم فى طريقة توزيع الهواء
اسهل فى عملية الصيانة لانها مجمعة فى مكان واحد واما فى غرفة او فوق السطح
ايضا الصيانة تتم فى مكان بعيد عن المكان المكيف وهذه ميزة

وطبعا من اهم المميزات انها تعطى حمل تبريدى عالى بالمقارنة بالانواع السابقة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

العيوب
اولا الدكت تكون مساحته كبيرة فيصعب تمريه الا من خلال مناور يصممها المعمارى وهى تاخذ مساحة كبيرة
طبعا الوحدة صوتها عالى فاذا كان السح مستخدم بشكل جمالى فهى صوتها عالى فى السطح وتاخذ مساحة كبيرة بسبب شبكة الدكت فوق السطح وهذه امور مشتركة بين اغلب الانواع حيث التكييف وتنك المياه للشرب والحريق وغيره يشوه منظر السطح


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

الباكج طبعا تكييف مركزى وتغذى اكثر من مكان اذا يمكن استخدمها فى الاسواق والمولات مثل كارفور وبعض المولات الصغيرة وممكن استخدمها فى اغلبية الاماكن اللى التكييف يكون فيها مشترك ويكون التحكم فى مكان واحد على الجميع يعنى نجى الصبح نفتح المول الساعة 9 ونشغل التكييف ونضبطه على درجة حرارة واحدة على كل الاماكن وكمية هواء واحدة وهذا النوع بيكون المروحة الطاردة المركزية من النوع 
cav
اى مروحة ثابته فى السرعة وبالتالى كمية الفلو ثابت وطبعا النظام ده رخيص اذا قارنا بينه وبين النظام الذى يستخدم
ال vav
variable air volume 
حيث هنا يكون فى كل غرفة ثرموستات ومركب على مدخل الهواء للغرفة vav
يتحكم فى كمية الهواء وبالتالى الطن تبريد الداخل للمكان ودرجة الحرارة 
وهذا النظام كما نعلم انه اوفر فى الرنينج كوست ولكن مكلف فى الانيشيل كوست يمكن استخدمه فى الفلل ولكن ذات التكلفة العالية وبعض الفنادق الصغيرة وعموما فى اغلبية الاماكن اللى بيحكمنى دايما جغرفيا المكان والتكلفة وراى العميل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

*كتالوج للباكج*

ده احد كتالوجات الباكج مفيد جدااااااااا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

*دى بقى صور للباكج*

عايزك تبص عليها كويس
وتشوف حجم الدكتات وتتخيل حجمها وهكذا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

*يوجد*

غالبا الباكج تبدا من 6 طن تبريد وهناك انواع خاصة من الباكج تبدا من 2.5 طن وهذا النوع مش متوفر عندنا الا بالطلب
سارف لكم مشروع مصمم الدور الارضى كونسيلد
والاول باكج من هذا النوع
كمان مرفق صورة لهذا النوع


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 أغسطس 2010)

يا عم سيد محتاجين تصميم الله يرضي عليك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

محتاج تصميم لايه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 أغسطس 2010)

حساب الاحمال بالهاب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (25 أغسطس 2010)

بامر الله نبدا على طول بعد الجزء النظرى حساب الاحمال
قريب جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## وائل عبده (25 أغسطس 2010)

يلا يا هندسه شد حيلك ولا اكل اللحمه والفراخ كتير في رمضان بيخليك تكسل وكل عام انت بخير


----------



## salahelden74 (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## amirhelmy (25 أغسطس 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> يا عم سيد محتاجين تصميم الله يرضي عليك



انا رايي ان المهندس سيد ماشي صح لازم الاول الكل يعرف كويس كل انواع انظمة التكييف قبل ما نبدا تصميم ولازم نصبر عليه والله الموفق


----------



## محب الحرمين (25 أغسطس 2010)

amirhelmy قال:


> انا رايي ان المهندس سيد ماشي صح لازم الاول الكل يعرف كويس كل انواع انظمة التكييف قبل ما نبدا تصميم ولازم نصبر عليه والله الموفق



كلامك صح جدا انه لازم يشرح كل الانظمة الاول بس هو متاخر جدا ومبيدخلش لموضوعه كتير فانا بقترح انه باقي المعلومات نقدر نجيبها من اي مكان تاني حتي لو رجعنا للدراسة او اي مرجع لان المفروض ان دي اساسيات يعرفها اي مهندس اما برنامج زي الهاب احنا مخدناهوش في كليات احنا اخدنا التصميم يدوي خطوة بخطوة فكمان وهو بيشرح هيشرحلنا كمبيوتر لان المفروض اننا اخدنا الكلام ده في الكلية بس وربنا يوفقه لكل خير ومتزعلش مني لان ده رايي


----------



## احمد رافع (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير يا استاذنا العزيز معلومات كثيرة وقيمة ان شاء الله نقدر انلم بالموضوع تحياتي وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا اخوانى لازم تعزرونى لان وقتى كتير صعب فوق ما تتخيلو ولو لا انى اخذت عهد على نفسى ان اوصل رسالة ما كنت افضى ادخل كمان انا نفسى الموضوع ده ياخذ حقه من الوقت علشان يكون مرجع منظم فيما بعد لاى واحد عايز يتعلم تصميم التكييف
وعزرا على قلة دخولى ولكن الله اعلم بالظروف
اما بالنسبة للحسابات هنبداها على طول بعد النظرى بامر الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أغسطس 2010)

وعلى فكرة مهندس وائل فعلا نفسى فى بط بلدى لانى مغرم باكل البط
وشكرا احمد رافع وجزاك الله خير واتمنى ان ينفعك الله بهذا العلم
واعزرنى يا محب الحرمين على تقصيرى لكن بامر الله كله هيبقى تمام لا تقلق
وشكرا مهندس صلاح ومهندس امير حلمى على مشاركتكم واتمنى ان تستفيدو


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أغسطس 2010)

واما يا محب المعلومات دى نقدر نجبها من اى مكان تانى اكيد كل المعلومات موجودة
ولكن انا عانيت منذو سنين فى ان ادخل المجال بالرغم من وجود المنتديات والنت والكتب وغيرها وذلك فقط لانها غير منظمة ولا تاخذ الموضوع من بدايته الى نهايته بتسلسل كمان انا بتكلم بخبرتى مدمجة مع العلم الموجود فى الكتب والكتالوجات وبحاول ابسط المعلومة قدر الامكان واتمنى من الله ان يوفقنى دعواتكم وكل اللى بعمله مجرد نواة تضع المبتدا على الطريق الصح ان شاء الله وبعدها هو يقدر يشق طريقه دايما فقط البداية بتكون صعبة وانا بحاول اسهل البداية قدر الامكان


----------



## amirhelmy (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي كل شئ وننتظر المزيد باذن الله


----------



## hasona8040 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## zaki5555 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود كويس ونريد المزيد


----------



## zaki5555 (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 أغسطس 2010)

طيب حد عنده اى سؤال فى الباكج قبل ما ندخل فى التشيلر


----------



## salahelden74 (30 أغسطس 2010)

ادخل على التشيلر ربنا يوفقك


----------



## amirhelmy (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## engalikhalilali (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محب الحرمين (2 سبتمبر 2010)

توكل علي الله ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## naiemelmansie (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> نتكلم بقى عن التشيلر
> chilled water system
> chiller
> التكييف بواسطة مواسير المياه المثلجة
> ...



السلام عليكم / السيد حلاوه بعد التحيه انا معجب باسلوب الشرح وهذا يعنى خبره طويله وجيده واحب ان اعرفك انا naiem elmansie وعندى خبره 38 سنه فى هذا المجال وممكن نتعاون وشكرا ملحوظه - لاحظت ان جميع اعمال الشرح على المنتدى واماكن اخرى شرح نظرى هندسى ولايوجد شرح فنى اوتوضيح للاعمال الفنيه ولاكن يوجد مهندسين ممتازين جدا مثلك وشكرا naiemelmansie*


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

والله العظيم ماعندي كلام يقدر انو يعطوكم حقكم بس دعائي الكم عسى انو يكون يرضيكم الله يجعل الجنة مثواكم ومثوانا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أستاذ سيد و جزاك كل خير

ناطرينك يا باشا على أحر من الجمر


----------



## احمد الدغاري (7 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء التوضيح بشكل مفصل لو فرضنا ان دائرة التبريد لم تحتوي صمام التمدد ماذا سيحدث.


----------



## mech_mahmoud (7 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه استاذي السيد حلاوه
موضوعك رائع ومهم وشرحك ممتاز وينم عن خبره كبيره 

ولكن استاذ حلاوه ان امكن الاسراع في الموضوع حتى نفضل متسلسلين معك في الموضوع
اي يوجد وقت كبير بين المشاركات بتوهنا احيانا


----------



## eng.sanoo (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## باهر سمير (11 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندسين الأفاضل 
كل عام وحضراتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك 
اتقدم بالشكر الى المهندس الكريم الذي لم يبخل علينا بما اعطاه الله من علم المهندس /السيد حلاوة ان المعلومات المقدمة منه تعتبر خبرة اكثر من 20 عام فى هذا المجال لأن الكتالوجات من شركة هي شركة كبيرة في انتاج التشيللر و قد قمت بعمل صيانة كاملة لأحد منتجات هذه الشركة موضوعة باحد المستشفيات بعد ان قمت باضافة بعض التعديل على الكنترول لحدوث اخطاء بالتشغيل ادت الى انفجارالكوللر واحتراق بالكباسات وتفضلوابقبول فائق الأحترام


----------



## amirhelmy (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد مبارك علي كل اعضاء المنتدي واللهم تقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
نرجع نتكلم تانى عن التشيلر
هنتكلم الان عن 
تكييف الامتصاص
طبعا لما كان التشيلر المستخدم لدائرة التبيرد بوسيط يسمى الفريون ولما كان الكباس يستهلك قوى كهربية عالية جدا ومكلفة جدا فمن باب التوفير من جه
ومن باب القدرة على الحصول على حمل تبريدى عالى يقدر باضعاف الحمل الناتج من التشيلر المستخدم لدائرة الفريون
فكرنا فى نوع اخر وتكنولوجيا جديدة الا وهى تكييف الامتصاص


----------



## hamadalx (15 سبتمبر 2010)

معاك يازعيم..... وربنا يقويك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اود ان اعطيك نبزة سريعة عن اجهزة التكييف بواسطة الامتصاص مستخدما محلول اللثيوم برومييد 
والماء واجزاء الجهاز عباره عن 1-مبخر ويتم فيه تبادل حرارى بين الغرض من استخدام الجهاز والمبرد سائل التبريد الماءالنقى المعالج .
2-مضخة محلول التبريد وتقوم بنقل الماء من المبخر الى الممتص.
3-الممتص وفيه يمتص الماء بواسطة اللثيوم
 4-مضخة الامتصاص تنقل المحلول عن طريق مبادل حرارى الى وحدة 
فصل المحلول 
5-وحدة فصل المحلول ويتم فيه فصل الماء عن اللثيوم.الماء يتجه الى 
المكثف ويعود اللثيوم الى الممتص.
6-المكثف يتم تبادل حرارى بين ماء ابراج التبريد وماء الدورة .
ملخص الاجزاء للجهاز 
Evaporator -Refrigerant pump -Absorpar -Absorpation pump- Heat exchanger -Generator -
cndensar 
محلول اللثيوم شديدالامتصاص للماءوهو محلول ملحى درجةغليانه عالية وسريع الامتصاص فى درجة الحرارة المنخفضة و يقوم مقام الضاغط بنقل المحلول من خط الضغط المنخفض الى المرتفع
و الماءداخل الدورة ويسمى المبرد Refrigerant يستخدم كسائل تبريد وبعد الامتصاص يسمى 
اللثييوم وسائل التبريد[الماء] المحلول ينتقل المحلول بواسطة مضخة الامتصاص الى GENERATOR 
وهو عباره عن خزان يدفع اليه المحلول وبداخلة ملف البخار القادم من الغلاية شديد الحرارة فيتبخر
الماء لاعلى متجها الى المكثف ويتجه اللثييوم الى الABSORPAR وتعاد الدورة. الماء المتجة الى
المكثف يبرد بواسطة ابراج التبريد ثم يدخل على صمامات التمدد ليدخل الى المبخر وتعاد الدورة :

مشاكل الجهاز . 

ظاهرة التبلور للمحلول الملحى --- الدورة بتكون تحت الضغط الجوى فيسمح بدخول الهواء

مميزات الجهاز .

ملآئم لمواجة تلوث البيئة وغير ضار مقارنة بجهاز الامونيا السام

عزيزى/ الموصلى 

الجهاز يمكن التعرف علية بمستشفى العام بالموصل لديهم 3اجهزة .
(منقول)

وموجود ايضا فى مصانع توشيبا العربى فى قويسنا فى مصر محافظة المنوفية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/file/74619530/14a7bb70/absorption_chiller.html
هذا رابط فيه معلومات قيمة عن الامتصاص
فيلات ورد
وفيلات بور بوينت
(منقول)


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*وده كتاب من تراين عن تكييف الامتصاص*

كتاب عن الامتصاص


----------



## hamadalx (15 سبتمبر 2010)

كان فى سؤال ياهندسة ..... أنا شغال حاليا على مشروع Absorption chiller والمشروع كبير جدا ... المهم زارونا ناس من ماكواى ....وقالوا إحنا عندنا نظام جديد فى التشيلر (فريون) بنقدر نقلل إستهلاك القدرة الكهربية إلى تقريبا النصف مقارنة بالتشيلر العادى .... المهم أنا دخلت عليهم متأخر وكانوا خلاص خلصوا كلام مع مدير المشروع بس اللى فهمته إنهم تقريبا بيتحكموا فى سرعة مرواح الكوندنسر تبعا للحمل دى حاجة وتانى حاجة متعلقة بالكومبريسور... أنا بحاول أتصل بيهم وإنت عارف الهنود وإن شاء الله أنا حروحلهم أخد منهم كل حاجة .... بس لو فى عندك خلفية عن الموضوع دة ياريت توضح وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس حمادة شكرا لمرورك
اولا هشرح لك اللى بيتم
الان مثلا عندى تشيلر به 2 ضاغط وكل ضاغط يخدم فى الغالب مثلا 4 مكثف وكل مكثف له مروحة عملاقة
شوف معى
كل ضاغط بيكون عبارة عن مراحل مرحلتين او ثلاثة وهكذا وكل مرحلة بتحمل قدرة تبريدية معينه
مثلا لو الحمل كله شغال
اذا الضاغطين شغلين وكل امكثفات شغالة
ولو الحمل قل شوية نظرا لان وحدات اير هان او فان كويل اغلقت نلاحظ ان احد الضواغط ينزل مرحلة ومعاه مكثف بيغلق وبالتالى مروحة بتقف ولما الحمل يقل تانى بنسبة معينة يبتدى الضاغط الثانى يعمل مثل الاول وهكذا حتى فى النهاية لو الحمل قل نلاحظ ان مكثف واحد ومروحة واحدة هى اللى شغالة فقط
عندى فيديو هحاول ارفعه حالا يوضح هذا الكلام


----------



## hamadalx (15 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر يابشمهندس جدا على تعاونك ... بس كانوا بيتكلموا عن المراوح تصبح Variable speed بجانب أنا لسة مجمعتش الموضوع منهم .. وأنا عارف الكلام اللى حضرتك وضحته بالمشاركة اللى فاتت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/419200594/3_08.mpg
على العموم نزل الفيدو ده بيتكلم عن الموضوع
وانا كمان فهمت قصدك
ولكن مهما عملو حتى الان وحسب معلوماتى مش هيكون التوفير مثل الامتصاص وخصوصا فى الشرق الاوسط لانه عنده الغاز رخيص جدا
ودعنا نتعلم اذا اتو بتكنلوجيا جديدة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

اين يستخدم التشيلر
المستشفيات وخصوصا العملاقة
الفنادق العملاقة
المصانع
البنايات(الابراج)
وعموما اى مكان يحتاج حمل عالى وظروفه الجغرافية والهندسية والمادية(التكلفة) تسمح بذلك
وطبعا التشيلر اسهل فى الصيانة من الانواع الاخرى حيث الجهاز كله فى مكان واحد وعمره الافتراضى اكبر بكثير من غيره


----------



## hamadalx (15 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكر جدا ياهندسة... وإن شاء الله أحصل كل المعلومات منهم وأشوف وجه المقارنة وأناقش حضرتك فى القريب العاجل بإذن الله .... وشكرا لطيب أخلاقك وكرمك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير مهندس حمادة ربنا يوفقنا جميعا الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## الوتيدى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود ونرجو المزيد


----------



## احمد رافع (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير جزاك الله خير يا استاذنا العزيز اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يزيدك من فضله


----------



## naiemelmansie (16 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد الدغاري قال:


> الرجاء التوضيح بشكل مفصل لو فرضنا ان دائرة التبريد لم تحتوي صمام التمدد ماذا سيحدث.


اذا دائرة التبريد لاتحتوى على صمام التمدد يعود السائل الى الضاغط فيحترق


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ياهندسه


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس سيد حلاوة ربنا يخليك لينا انت حطيت ايدك على رأس المشكلة بتناول موضوع التكييف بالشكل دة اللة ينور عليييييييييييييييييييييك
انا معااااااااااااااااااااااااك ومتابع وقدر الامكان هشارك بس افهم الاول


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (17 سبتمبر 2010)

حاليا انا اقل من انى اقول معلومة لحضراتكم 
لأنى شايف نفسنى اقلكم علما وخبره
لا املك الا الشكر 
والشكر المستمر


----------



## سلام على سلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن المحابس التى يتم تركيبها على ahu


----------



## سلام على سلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن المحابس التى يتم تركيبها على ahu----[FAu*​


----------



## م خالد الميكانيكي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*آسف لتأخر الرد*



احمد رافع قال:


> السلام عليكم، مرحبا م.خالد ممكن توضح برنامج auto cad MEP وكيفية استخدامه في حساب الاحمال والدكتات لانه من المعروف ان Auto cad هو برنامج يختص بالرسم؟؟؟ وجزاك الله خيرا مقدما


أعذرني أحمد على عدم إجابتك 
أنا قصدت أن البرنامج يقوم بتصميم دكتات و الأنابيب ثلاثي الأبعاد 
و تقدر من خلال البرنامج تعمل zone لمجموعة غرف و تقوم بإخراجها كـ XML و تقوم بإدخالها في برنامج HAP و يحسب أحمال ال zone 
هذا البرنامج يتطلب المعرفة الكثيرة في الأوتوكاد الإعتيادي وخاصة في ثلاثي الأبعاد
من ليس لديه خبرة في الأوتوكاد سيواجه صعوبة كبيرة في تعلم AutoCAD MEP
و هذا مثال بسيط على شكل PDF


----------



## aly yousef (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور القلوب والبصيره ويجزي المسلمين خير الجزاء


----------



## eng. Aiman (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة

والله مجهودك رائع واللة يعطيك الف عافية اونشالله كل تعبك في ميزان حسناتك

انا اشتركت في موضع عن كيفية اختيار نظام التكييف المناسب على هذا اللنك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220741.html
وانت رديت علي مشكور ووضعتلي لنك لهذا الموضوع
ووعدتني انه تزودني بمعلومات اكثر لانه كنت بدي تفاصيل اكثر عن كيفية الاختيار
انا بنتظر ردك 
والله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## aly yousef (18 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بتعلم دلوقت وباضيف الى معلوماتي الموقع ممتاز حيث اننى الان فى مرحلة استقاء المعلوملت من جميع الزملاء وقريبا بأذن الله اكون مفيدا لاخوتي شكرا مهندس حلاوه


----------



## khaled 80 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف يتحول غاز التبريد الخارج من الضاغط إلى سائل وغاز في المكثف علما أن درجة حرارته تكون عالية ونحن نعلم أن الفريون يغلي عند درجات حرارة منخضة جدا فالمنطق يفرض أن يكون غاز التبريد بعد المكثف في حالة غازية لأن درجة الحرارة تكون حوالي 40 وهذا معناه أن سائل التبريد يكون في حالة تبخر أي غاز


----------



## سلام على سلام (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ما المقصود بالهوك اب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*المحابس*

ردا على المهندس 
سلام على سلام
بخصوص المحابس
هنا كل اللى بتحلم بيه
محابس fcu
ومحابس ahu
وحابس مضخة التشيلر
ومحابس التشيلر
مرسومة فى تفصيلة رائعة على الاتوكاد عايزك تعيش فيها وتدعيلى ربنا يشفينى شفاء تام عاجلا ما بعده سقم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*نسخة من المحابس*

المحابس على بى دى اف
عايزك تطبعها وتحفظها وتفهما المهم تحفظها مش فقط تفهما


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

اما باقى المشاركات بامر الله ارد عليها بعد ما اجى من الموقع ولو رجعت متاخر يبقى غدا صباحا بامر الله الاثنين


----------



## mech_mahmoud (19 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

اللهم إنا نسألك ونقسم عليك بأحب الأسماء لديك وأعظمها عندك، وبحق من لهم حق عليك
محمد وآله الطاهرين أن تفرج عنه فرجاً عاجلاً قريباً كلمح بالبصر أو هو أقرب من ذلك 
ياكريم
اللهم شافه بشفائك وداويه من بلائك 

يامن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
يامن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء
يامن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء 

اللهم أزل عنه العلل والداء وأعده إلى الصحة والشفاء وأمده بحسن الوقاية ورده
إلى أحسن العافية واجعل ما ناله في مرضه هذا مادة لحياته وكفارة لسيئاته .

يا من اسمه دواء وذكره شفاء أمنن بالصحة والعافية على جميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات
ولا سيما من خصصناه بالدعاء إليك أمنن عليه بالصحة والعافية يا كريم يا كريم يا كريم
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وسلم تسليما كثيراً 






​
















​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير مهندس ميك محمود
ولك مثله


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

khaled 80 قال:


> كيف يتحول غاز التبريد الخارج من الضاغط إلى سائل وغاز في المكثف علما أن درجة حرارته تكون عالية ونحن نعلم أن الفريون يغلي عند درجات حرارة منخضة جدا فالمنطق يفرض أن يكون غاز التبريد بعد المكثف في حالة غازية لأن درجة الحرارة تكون حوالي 40 وهذا معناه أن سائل التبريد يكون في حالة تبخر أي غاز




السلاه عليكم
انا خبرتى قد تكان معدومة بالنسبة لكثير من الموجودين بس انا اعتقد ان السبب فى الكلام ده هو فرق الضغوط 
ضغط الفريون وهوة خارج من المكثف بيكون صغيرا جدا مقارنة بضغطه وهوة خارج من الضاغط لأن فكرة كون ان المادة تكون فى الحالة الغازية اوالسائلة او حتى الصلبة منها لا يعتمد على درجة حرارتها فقط ولكن لازم ناخد فى الاعتبار عند ضغط كام ارجو من استاذى (م/سيد) التعليق اذا كنت اخطأت
شكرا:11:


----------



## sabirma (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Valves Catalogs


----------



## sabirma (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Butterfly http://www.sureflowequipment.com/buttrfly.pdf
Check http://www.sureflowequipment.com/chckvalv.pdf
Gate http://www.sureflowequipment.com/pdf/Knife-Gate-Valves-Catalog-2008-SureFlow.pdf
Strainers http://sureflowequipment.com/StrainersCatalogue-2010-SureFlowEquipmentInc.pdf


----------



## احمد رافع (20 سبتمبر 2010)

khaled 80 قال:


> كيف يتحول غاز التبريد الخارج من الضاغط إلى سائل وغاز في المكثف علما أن درجة حرارته تكون عالية ونحن نعلم أن الفريون يغلي عند درجات حرارة منخضة جدا فالمنطق يفرض أن يكون غاز التبريد بعد المكثف في حالة غازية لأن درجة الحرارة تكون حوالي 40 وهذا معناه أن سائل التبريد يكون في حالة تبخر أي غاز


 
حبيبي الغالي...khaled
بالنسبة الى كيفية تحول مائع التثليج الى سائل في المكثف فهذا يعود الى سبب الضغط العالي الموجود في المكثف والناتج من ضغط الكومبريسور. وتحول المائع الى سائل يتم بشرطين هما الضغط الحرج ودرجة الحرارة الحرجة (ضغط+درجة حرارة التشبع للمائع) وحالة عدم تبخر المائع في المكثف فهو سببه ارتفاع الضغط الذي بدروه يعمل على زيادة درجة حرارة تبخر المائع وحسب قانون العام للغازات
pv = mrt فعند زيادة الضغط وبثبوت كثافة المائع الكتلة والحجم فان الحرارة تزداد ايضا.
والعكس صحيح في المبخر فعند هبوط الضغط في المبخر يؤدي الي هبوط درجة حرارة تبخر المائع...
هذا والله تعالى اعلم، ارجو من استاذنا العزيز سيد حلاوة الاطلاع على الجواب وبيان صحته لطفا.


----------



## مستريورك (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## abdalmonem (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> الان نبدا بسم الله اول نوع من انواع التكيف الدى اكس
> 1- تكييف الشباك
> الان منتظر كل من لديه ملفات تخص تكييف الشباك من صور ومعلومات ومشاكل صيانة ودوائر كهربية
> واسس تصميم
> ...


انا كان عندى مشكله فى مكيف شباك
كانت عباره عن صوت عالى جدا بيظهر لما الكمبروسر يشتغل 
طبعا كان تسليم مشروع وغيرت المكيف 
لكن بعد لما فكيته كان سبب المشكله هو ان مواسير النحاس الخاصه بالمكثف سايبه مش مثبته كويس بتعمل صوت مع جسم المكيف ولما ثبتها وشغلت المكيف تانى راح الصوت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الان تقريبا خلصنا النظرى نوعا ما ووضحنا كل انواع التكييف
وخلى بالكم ان مع كل نوع كنا بنوضح الاسس التصميمية يعنى التكييف المناسب فى المكان المناسب
طبعا مش عايز حد يستعجل على الدخول فى الجانب العملى لانى بحاول اعمل اساس صح يعنى لازم نفهم الكلام اللى انا قلته بشكل كويس ونعمل الواجب العملى اللى هقول عليه واللى بيه هيكتمل موضوع الاسس التصميمية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

نركز مع بعض فى الجانب العملى
وهو جزئين
الاول انك لازم تحاول بجدية تروح مواقع تكييف بينفذ فيها كل الكلام اللى شرحناه اقصد كل انواع التكييف وتشوف الكلام ده على الطبيعه وهو بينفذ ولو حتى تمر عليها يوم واحد على كل مشروع ويكون معاك كاميرا وتبتدى تصور على قدر الامكان وتحاول تعمل دراسة للنظام اللى انت شايفه قدر الامكان وطبعا الموضوع محتاج توفيق ربنا فى انك تلاقى حد يوديك امان تنفيذ وانك تلاقى كل الانواع


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الجزء الثانى واللى فى راى اهم من الجزء الاول وخصوصا لمهندس التصميم وان كان الجزءين اهم من بعض
انك تفعل الاتى
اولا لازم تعرف ان انواع المبانى الموجودة فى الدنيا تتعد على الصوابع بمعنى ان المبانى اما مستشفى
فندق
بنك
بناية(عمارة)
فيلا
شقق سكنية
مول تجارى بمختلف اشكاله واحجامه
محطة مترو انفاق
مبنى مكاتب ومبنى ادارى
مخازن
مصانع
ورش
معامل كميائية
مبانى ذرية
معامل طبية
مبنى عيادات
سوبر ماركت ومحلات صغيرة
طيب وبعدين
ما هو المطلوب
بعد ما سيادتكم عرفتو انواع التكييف مع معرفة كل نوع مكوناته ايه وكيف يتم تركيبه نوعا ما
سيادتك مطلوب منك تزور مثلا 20 بنك ويكونو مختلفين مرة بنك مصر الاهلى الافريقى العربى وغيره الاسكنرية علشان بحب اسكندرية
وبعدين تدخل البنك وتاخذ رقم وتجلس ومعاك ورقة وقلم وتبتدى ترسم السقف وترسم مكوناته بابعاد تقريبية وتحاول تحدد نظام التكييف المعمول امامك وكيفية توزيع الدفيوسر (ناشر الهواء) وتوزيع الاضاءة وتحاول تشوف من الخارج هل فى وحدات خارجية ان وجدت وداخل المبنى سقف ساقط ودفيوسر اذا فى الغالب النظام وحدات منفصلة كونسيلد وخصوصا اذا كان الوحدات الخارجية كثيرة وصغيرة فى الحجم
اما اذا كان فى الخارج وحدة واحدة كبيرة او وحدتين كبار يكون النظام وحدات منفصلة كبيرة اللى مشهورة باسم دى اكس مع انها احد انواع الدى اكس طبعا الوحدات ممكن تكون بالخارج وممكن تكون فوق السطح مطلوب منك شوية سعى وشوية تعب وطبعا لو فى وحدة كبيرة وخارج منها دكتين وموجودة خارج المبنى او فوق السطح او فى غرفة لها تهوية بتكون باكج وطبعا الاسبليت ديكوريتف معروفة من الداخل لانها ظهرة وطبعا التشيلر بيكون واضح لان فيه مواسير مياه واير هاند وفان كويل وهكذا طبعا بتكلم عن بنك او غيره اى مبنى عموما هتعمل معاه كده وتبتدى تحلل نظم تكييف
ويعلم الله اللى هيعمل التقارير دى ويجبها ويرفق معها صور قدر الامكان لكل ما راى وحلل من نظم ليكتسب من الخبرة ما لم يكن هو يتخيل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

منتظرين التقارير والصور ليستفيد الجميع 
اوك؟
كل واحد يعمل تقرير ويجمع بعض الصور ينظمها وينزلها وربنا ييسر نتناقش فيها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## hamadalx (21 سبتمبر 2010)

كلام من القلب ... أنا حاسس بحضرتك يابشمهندس وربنا يجازيك خير عن كل حرف تكتبه نظير توصيل المعلومة السليمة لإخوانك فى الملتقى ... بس فعلا الكل منتظر بعد فهم أنواع أنظمة التكييف وإلى حد ما ممكن إختيار نوع نظام التكييف للمكان المراد تكييفه...إن حضرتك تاخد مشروع كامل ولو صغير وحضرتك ليك أسلوب مميز فى الشرح يعنى بالبلدى كدة.... يدخل فى الدماغ وبدون مناقشة ... كبداية مشروع فيلا محترمة كبيرة (محدش إستخسر فيها حاجة قصدى هههههههه) وحضرتك تبدأ بأسلوبك الممتع وبعد نهاية شرحلك للمشروع وإن أمكن ممكن نتابع حضرتك فى الحسابات ونشتغل معاك فى النهاية نبدأ مناقشة حضرتك فى حالة ( لو أو إذا أو ..... ) 
بس فعلا أنا حاسس إن كل الناس منتظرة دة من حضرتك وعلى كل حال أنا عارف إن حضرتك تتبع الأسلوب (لا يصح إلا الصحيح) .... وجزاك الله كل خير عنا وعن كل ما تقدمه لنا من عون ... 

أه ... نسيت أقول لحضرتك أنا من إسكندرية ... وإسكندرية تنور وتتشرف بزيارتك ليها


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بامر الله م حمادة اكون فى اسكندريه وازورك
لكن انا هعمل كده مش بس فى فيلا ولكن فى حجات كتير ان شاء الله
ولكن عايز الناس تعمل التقارير اللى انا قلت عليها علشان ندعم الموضوع والناس لازم تبذل مجهود حقيقى لتلقى العلم ولن يكتسب احد الخبرة الا من خلال انه يكون شغال وفى حد بيعلمه او يتبع الطرييق اللى انا رسمه والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## naiemelmansie (23 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> ردا على المهندس
> سلام على سلام
> بخصوص المحابس
> هنا كل اللى بتحلم بيه
> ...


 السلام عليكم /ارجو لك الشفاء والصحه والعافيه لك وكل مرضى المسلمين وقلبى معك وشكرا لك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## ammar-sl (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

سلام حار للأخ المهندس سيد حلاوة

لقد قرأت الموضوع من بدايته, و الحقيقة أن الموضوع شيق و ممتاز و خاصة عندما يكون مدعوما بالمشاركات

و الله يجزيك و كل من شارك خيرا


----------



## ammar-sl (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أستاذ حلاوة عندي سؤال صغير
كم درجة حرارة الكويل في الـ fcu و في الباكيج؟؟

أقصد درجة الحرارة الجافة عند الكويل لأني بحاجة إلى مواصفات الهواء عند هذه النقطة حتى أستطيع أن أحسب كمية الهواء اللازمة للتهوية.

وبارك الله بكم


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم اللٌه كل الخير استازنا المهنس سيد حلاوة ثم كل من شارك
انا متابع الموضوع من الاول - الموضوع شيق ومنظم للغاية وقلة مشاركتى واللة ليس عن بخل بالمعلومه ولكن عن قلة علم بيها سلامى للجميع


----------



## محمود123654 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ماهى اعطال التكيف الاسبليت وطرق شحن التكيف الشباك


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (26 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يكرمكم جميعا سأتابع بإضافه إن شاء الله


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (26 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود123654 قال:


> ماهى اعطال التكيف الاسبليت وطرق شحن التكيف الشباك


عذرا اخى ساجيب لك فى موضوع اخر ولكن هنا الموضوع يخص التصميم وسنكمله على هذه الوتيرة علشان ما نتلغبط ونخرج عن الموضوع ولكن ممكن تعمل العنوان ده موضوع جديد ونجيبك بامر الله
واتمنى المشاركات تخص التصميم
لا صيانة ولا تركيبات
ذى لا بيرة لا خمور كده
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ما تزعل م محمود لكن بهزر معاك


----------



## محب الحرمين (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم م سيد

منتظرين وعدك بشرح مثال عملي لبرنامج الهاب ولا نسيت ولك كامل التقدير والتحية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

ما نسيت بامر الله حالا اول شىء هنتكلم فيه
ولكن بعد ما اشرح البلوك لود حيث انه من راى افيد كمرحلة اولى


----------



## تامربهجت (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم المهندس /السيد حلاوة
موضوعك ممتاز جدا ومنظم جدا رجاء استكمال الموضوع 
فنحن فى اشتياق لاستكماله 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام على سلام قال:


> ما المقصود بالهوك اب


الهوك اب هو ماخذ تغذيه لخط فرعى من خط عمومى ويجب ان يكون من اعلى او توصيلة دخول وخروج المواسير الى وحدة مناولة الهوائ او توصيل الفان كويل


----------



## ammar-sl (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> أستاذ حلاوة عندي سؤال صغير
> كم درجة حرارة الكويل في الـ fcu و في الباكيج؟؟
> 
> أقصد درجة الحرارة الجافة عند الكويل لأني بحاجة إلى مواصفات الهواء عند هذه النقطة حتى أستطيع أن أحسب كمية الهواء اللازمة للتهوية.
> ...


 

أخي الحبيب م. حلاوة أرجو أن تجيبني على سؤالي

و جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## ammar-sl (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح سريع للهاب بالصور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t222293.html


----------



## ammar-sl (29 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال آخر إذا سمحتم:
عندي آشري 2009 ولكن لم أجد فيها جداول الـ cltd ؟؟؟؟؟

طبعا هذا ضروري للحسابات اليدوية في التصميم

و شكرا لكم


----------



## سلام على سلام (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح للاختبارات التى يتم اجرائها على نظام التكييف المركزى قبل بداية التشغيل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس عمار مرحب باهل سوريا واهل الشام كلهم
اولا هذه النقطه تدور حول 55 درجة فهرنهين
55 f


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*ردا على م عمار*

*Operating Temperature Ranges of Types of Refrigeration Equipment*


*High temperature refrigeration equipment* refers to cooling equipment that operates typically in the 25 degF to 45 degF, such as air conditioning systems.

*Medium temperature refrigeration equipment *refers to cooling equipment that operates typically in the range of 0 degF to 25 degF, such as a food freezer or refrigerator.

*Low temperature refrigeration equipment* refers to cooling equipment that operates typically at temperatures below zero, such as commercial freezing equipment.

All of these refrigeration systems operate on the same principles and in general they use similar equipment, though the choice of refrigerant liquid/gas, and the operating controls will vary.​*Air Conditioner Suction Line Pressure and Temperature - Typical Data and What It Means*


Determining proper suction "pressure" (really we're measuring a vacuum, not a pressure) is critical for proper refrigeration equipment operation assessment. If the air conditioner system suction pressure is too low (and that probably means the temperature in the line also is "low") it could indicate


An incorrect setting of the TEV (thermostatic expansion valve) that meters delivery of liquid refrigerant into the evaporator coil (cooling coil)
An oil slugged (oil logged) compressor, so refrigerant flow is blocked at the evaporator - oil slugging can lead to a compressor body failure.
 
Note that if we're looking at oil-slugging, the compressor head temperatures will also be abnormally high - which is how
that condition ruins an air conditioning compressor

Normally suction line pressure on air conditioning equipment is about 45 degF with a suction pressure of 42 psi for Freon 12 and about 76 psi for Freon 22. The data points for the new refrigerants will be a bit different, but this example makes clear that the air conditioning system pressure measurement numbers (both suction vacuum and compressor outlet side pressures and temperatures) will be different for each refrigerant.​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى يكون هذا ما تقصد فان اصبت فى اجابتك فمن الله وان اخطائت فمن جهلى
ولمتابعة المزيد
خذ هذا الرابط العلمى القوى جدا
http://www.inspectapedia.com/aircond/aircond09.htm


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*هذا موضوع قديم*



ammar-sl قال:


> سؤال آخر إذا سمحتم:
> عندي آشري 2009 ولكن لم أجد فيها جداول الـ cltd ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> طبعا هذا ضروري للحسابات اليدوية في التصميم
> ...


اتمنى ان تواكب العصر فى استخدام البرامج كالهاب والبلوك لود
يغنيك عن كل هذا ام هذ الجدول موجود عندى هارد وير ممكن اسحبه لك اسكانر


----------



## نزار-خضر (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ammar-sl (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم م. حلاوة كفيت ووفيت
و الله يجزيك الخير و يبارك فيك
و يبارك في هذا المنتدى الطيب بأصحابه و أعضائه


----------



## ammar-sl (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> اتمنى ان تواكب العصر فى استخدام البرامج كالهاب والبلوك لود
> يغنيك عن كل هذا ام هذ الجدول موجود عندى هارد وير ممكن اسحبه لك اسكانر


 

أخي الفاضل أنا بحاجة لهذه الجداول لأنني أقوم حاليا بعمل برنامج لحساب حمل التبريد

طبعا البرامج موجودة و لكن كلنا يعلم أنها معقدة و أنا أنوي إخراج برنامج بسيط و سهل وواضح للجميع.

طبعا البرنامج فيه ميزة أو أكثر إن شاء الله سوف تفاجئ المهندسين.

لقد انتهيت من مرحلة البرمجة تقريبا و الآن أعمل في واجهة المستخدم

إن شاء الله سوف يكون هدية لهذا المنتدى الطيب ولأحبابي أمثالكم

أرجو ا الدعاء لي بالتوفيق في هذا العمل و في ايجاد عمل في السعودية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس عمار ربنا يوفقك وانا انصحك ان تعرض هذا البرنامج على اى شركة تكييف وينزل باسمها بحيث يكون معتمد
وانت تستفيد مديا وتستفيد بان يكون معتمد وخصوصا اذا كان قوى 
لان المشكلة حبيبى اذا نزلته هيكون كانه شيت اكسل لانه لن يعتمد من جهات المرجعة ذى البلديات والوكالات
هذه رؤيتى واتمنى لك التوفيق من الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*cltd*

م عمار اليك ما طلبت واتمنى يحوز اعجابك
هذا شرح كامل لنظرى الاحمال الحرارية ويحتوى على كل الجداول وخصوصا
cltd
قد اخذته من اخى
sosodeep


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*هديتى لك م عمار وكل احبائى*

هذا افضل برنامج شوفته معمول من جهة مهندسين عباقرة
قام بهذا العمل العبقرى مهندسين من خير مهندسى العرب فى هذا الابداع
المهندس امين اسماعيل عربى
المهندس اياد الناظر
حملو الرابط:14: بها برنامج وكل الجداول الخاصة بالاحمال هداية والله
http://www.4shared.com/file/93550175/d999957f/EngAmin_arabi_cooling_load_xls_program.html


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> هذا افضل برنامج شوفته معمول من جهة مهندسين عباقرة
> قام بهذا العمل العبقرى مهندسين من خير مهندسى العرب فى هذا الابداع
> المهندس امين اسماعيل عربى
> المهندس اياد الناظر
> ...


 
مشكووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

aati badri 
عضو فائق التميز

يسعدنى مرورك جدا
واعتز بيك لما تدخل مشاركة لى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طلبت منكم واجب عملى حد هيعمله وللا لاء منتظر؟
الواجب خاص بالزيارات
منتظر حد يقولى هعمل؟


----------



## ammar-sl (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*صح لسانك*



السيد حلاوة قال:


> مهندس عمار ربنا يوفقك وانا انصحك ان تعرض هذا البرنامج على اى شركة تكييف وينزل باسمها بحيث يكون معتمد
> وانت تستفيد مديا وتستفيد بان يكون معتمد وخصوصا اذا كان قوى
> لان المشكلة حبيبى اذا نزلته هيكون كانه شيت اكسل لانه لن يعتمد من جهات المرجعة ذى البلديات والوكالات
> هذه رؤيتى واتمنى لك التوفيق من الله


 
كلامك صحيح مية مية

ولكني كنت أفكر بطرح أول اصدار مجانا حتى أرى ملاحظات المهندسين عليه

و اقتراحاتهم لأن هدفي هو الإصدار الثاني حيث سيكون إن شاء الله بواجهة رسومية

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

المهم عمار كده وصلك كل الجداول المطلوبة شوفتها ومنتظر ردك


----------



## سلام على سلام (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ما هى للاختبارات التى يتم اجرائها قبل بداية التشغيل للتكييف المركزى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*مهندس سلام*

ضع سؤالك هنا 
وان لم تجد اجابة اخبرنى وساعمل موضوع كامل بخصوص السؤال ان شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101806.html


----------



## ammar-sl (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما قصرت*



السيد حلاوة قال:


> المهم عمار كده وصلك كل الجداول المطلوبة شوفتها ومنتظر ردك


 
جزاك الله خيرا

فعلا الجداول موجودة
بس يا أخي هذه الجداول من الآشري 1981 يعني قديمة كتير
و مش واضح أيها لمدينة الرياض

على كل ...
انت شغلك لفوق راسك يعني الله يساعدك وأنا ما قصدت اشغلك معي بس كان قصدي استدل على مكان الجداول

يعني مش حلوة منا أي شغلة عايزينها نروح قاعدين مرتاحين :16: و طالبينها منك!!!

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الساهر2020 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا ً وأخص الهندسة كلها المهندس سيد حلاوة على الموضوع الهادف للارتقاء بفكر وطموح كل من له طموح وجزاك الله خيراً يا هندسة


----------



## سلام على سلام (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندش سيد بس مفيش اى رد


----------



## المهندسه العالميه (30 سبتمبر 2010)

سسسسسسسسسسسسلام عليكم ياحلوووووووووووووووووين !

انا جيت واللهي العزيم


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المهندس /سيد بعد التحية 
احنا بعدنا خالص عن الموضوع الاساسى وتشعبنا الى مواضيع اخرى كثيرة المبتدئين ذى حلاتى اتفرمو من كمية المعلومات الكتيرة والمتشعبة وده مكانش وعدك لينا ياباشمهندس وده مش خطأك (العفو) هى الناس كلها عاوزة تستفيد من علمك بس احنا اللى هنتطلم (انا لا اقصد التجريح فى اى حد حتى لو خاننى التعبير)
شكرا


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخوة المهندسين
> هناك نوعان من المهندسين من ناحية التعلم فى راى
> الاول مهندس يعرف مهنة التصميم وبالفعل يعمل بها ومحتاج تقوية نفسه فلذلك يبحث عن بعض الامور المعينة فى المنتديات والمواقع العلمية
> والاخر يريد ان يدخل المجال ولكنه لا يعلم من اين يبدأ
> ...


 

هذا ما كنا نبغى:81:


----------



## ammar-sl (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما يصحيش كدا*



المهندسه العالميه قال:


> سسسسسسسسسسسسلام عليكم ياحلوووووووووووووووووين !
> 
> انا جيت واللهي العزيم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أخي الكريم لا يجوز وصف الله تعالى بالـ " عزيم "

أعرف أنك ما قصدت ذلك و لكن حتى يتنبه جميع الأخوة لذلك و لا يقعوا فيه

كما أن " اللهي" لا تصح هكذا بل " اللهِ "

بعدين كلامك " أنا جيت " فيه تكبر و افتخار بالذات و عجب و غرور

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## ammar-sl (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أخي م. حلاوة هذه القيم في المستطيلات الحمراء هي التي أستخدمها في برنامج الهاب

أرجو أن تصحح لي إن كانت غير ذلك مع بعض التوضيح فيما يخص الصورة الثانية ( الإضاءة )

و جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء و شفاكم و إيانا و المسلمين


----------



## ammar-sl (1 أكتوبر 2010)

تذكرت
قلت لي أنك تريد أن تختبرني و أرسلت لي ايميلك و لكنك لم ترد علي

فأرجو ألا يكون قد حبسك المرض


----------



## mostafa2021 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انا متابع لهذا الجهد الرائع وربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير 
بس انا محتاج لمشروع على ال hap موضح عليه طريقه تنفيذه


----------



## محمود الصواف (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يابشمهندس سيد رسم تخطيطى لمواسير الفريون الداخله والخارجه فى المبخر؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

عسى ان يكون المانع خير ياباشمهندس سيد
نأسف لأزعاجك ولكنا نريد ان نستفيض من علمك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> هذا ما كنا نبغى:81:


صح هذا كلام صحيح
رجاء نرجع تانى للعنوان
الخطوات المنظمة لمن يريد احتراف التكييف تصميم
ونكمل فى الموضوع فقط خطوة خطوة والاسئلة تكون فى النقاط اللى هشرحها فقط
ونعمل موضوع تانى اسمه سؤال وجواب
ورجاء من الاخوة الصبر فى انتظار الردود 
لانى الجمعة والسبت بكون بعيد عن النت 
ورجاء تساعدونى فى الخطوات المنظمة
وكمان انا طلبت واجب عملى لما لم تهتمو بيه الا وهو زيارات لبعض الاماكن وتحليل النظام فيها اى معرفة النظام وعمل تقارير بهذا والتقاط بعض الصور ولم اتلقى اى تقرير حتى الان


----------



## ammar-sl (3 أكتوبر 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أخي م. حلاوة هذه القيم في المستطيلات الحمراء هي التي أستخدمها في برنامج الهاب
> 
> ...


 

أخي الكريم م. حلاوة معليش أنا بحاجة ماسة لجوابك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (3 أكتوبر 2010)

اوك مهندس عمار
بالنسبة للصورة الاول
المربع الاول
cfm\ person
لو حابب تاخذها رنج تقديرى هى بين 
15:30
ولكن الافضل اختر من الخطوة التى تسبقها نوع المكان
بمعنى
شايف ككلمة
space usage
امامها اختيارات اختار المكان بتاعك هل هو غرفة نوم ام فصل دراسى او اى شىء حسب المكان اللى انت بتحسب فيه
هو هيعطيك مباشرة كمية السى اف ام لكل شخص لان بيه جداول لكل هذه النسب وسارفق لك انا كمان جدول من الكود لهذا
اما الصورة الثانية الكود يقول ان الاضاءة هى نسبة
من 2 الى 3 وات لكل قدم مربع
انت عامل 30 وات لكل متر مربع
يعنى صح
اما المربع الاخير
انمت عامل 33 وات لكل متر مربع
هنا لى تعليق
اولا هنا بيطلب الاجهزة الكهربية ودى حسب طبيعة المكان وما يحوى من اجهوة
بمعنى اذا كان غرفة نوم او معيشة او مكتب شخصى او ما شبه ذلك فى تحوى على جهاز واحد مثل تليفزيون او حاسب الى او ما شبه ذلك وذلك ياخذ تقريبا 300 وات
ويمكنك مراجعة التكت على اى جهاز كهربى كم يستهلك او تتصل باى شركة تسالهم كم وات للتلفزيون يستهلك شىء بسيط
اما لو كان مكتب عام بيه مثلا 10 اجهزة كمبيوتر (حاسب الى) اعطى لكل جهاز حوالى 300 يعنى يكون عندك 3000 وات
طيب لو عندك مطبخ تخيل فى كام جهاز واعرف استهلاك كل جهاز وهكذا
خلى بالك الاجهزة انا كاتبها بالوت وليس وات لكل متر مربع يعنى فى البرنامج اختار الاختيار الثانى اللى هو وات
وليس وات لكل متر


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (3 أكتوبر 2010)

افادك اللة ياباشمهندس علشان انا بدات اشتغل على الهاب قريب وكان ليا تقريبا نفس السؤال بس انا كنت مستنى الخطوات المنظمة 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ammar-sl (3 أكتوبر 2010)

م. حلاوة شكرا جزيلا
و إن شاء الله منردلك الجميل أنا و الأخوة المشاركون

صح شباب؟


----------



## احمد رافع (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الاستاذ العزيز سيد حلاوة...الاخوة المهندسين...
هذه صور اتيت بها من بناية لمحطة تحويل كهربائية في مدينة الموصل تابعة للدائرة التي اعمل فيها وفيها جهازان من نوع كارير القطعة الداخلية تدفع الهواء الى السقف المستعار ثم يتوزع الى الدفيوزرات والقطعة الخارجية خارج المبنى (كوندينسر يونت) طبعا هي شبيه بالسبلت يونت وهذه الصور التي التقطها، وطبعا الجهازان عاطلان ويحتاجان الى اعادة تاهيل وان شاء الله اذا اتيحت لي فرص بمشاهدة بنايات اخرى ان شاء الله ساوافيكم بالصور.
ملاحظة استاذ سيد قرأت المعلومات على الجهاز (pleat name) ولم اجد قدرة الجهاز (BTU لاتوجد) والجهازان من نوع كارير ارجوا توضيح السبب مع كيفية معرفة قدرات الاجهزة ان امكن وان تكون الصور ذات فائده للاخوة في المنتدى
http://www.herosh.com/download/6229622/___._____.____.______._____.rar.html


----------



## احمد رافع (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ammar-sl قال:


> م. حلاوة شكرا جزيلا
> و إن شاء الله منردلك الجميل أنا و الأخوة المشاركون
> 
> صح شباب؟


 
اكيد انرد الجميل وان شاء الله نرده بالدعاء له بتمام الصحة والعافية امين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير مهندس عمار وم احمد رافع وشكرا م احمد رافع انك بدات تعمل الواجب العملى اللى الاخوة مقصرين فيه اتمنى الناس تعمل تقارير وصور ونضعهافى المشاركات لتعم الفائدة ومتظر
حتى نكمل الخطوات


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا عايز صور لاماكن من الداخل توضع توزيع مخارج الهواء مع شرح تفصيلى للمكان تقرير يا مهندسين تقرير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

هنتقل الى خطوة جديدة ولكن الخطوة الاولى لن تكتمل كما اريد الا بعد ان تاتى التقارير المصورة لزيارة بعض المبانى المختلفة المكيفة


----------



## احمد رافع (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> هذا افضل برنامج شوفته معمول من جهة مهندسين عباقرة
> قام بهذا العمل العبقرى مهندسين من خير مهندسى العرب فى هذا الابداع
> المهندس امين اسماعيل عربى
> المهندس اياد الناظر
> ...


 

استاذنا العزيز اطلعت على البرنامج وكان خاصا لمدن سوريا فهل يوجد برنامج مشابه يمكن الاستفادة منه في مدن العراق وخاصة الموصل؟؟؟؟؟ وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (5 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذنا المهندس سيد 
انا رحت اصور فى المترو طلعت الموبايل وبدات اصور مفيش خمس دقايق والامن بتاع المترو كلو جة عندى وخدونى على الاخ المسؤول وراسة والف ..... ان امسح الصور دى ياعم انا بعمل بحث دا المهندس سيد على النت طلب مننا الصور دى وهما سمعوا كلمة النت وقامت قيامتهم بطاقتك كارنية النقابة شهادة الجيش اتلطعت حوالى ساعة ونص وفى الاخر مسحت كل الصور مع انى كنت لسة على الرصيف بصور فى الدكت وماشى معاة لغاية ما أشوف هيوصلنى فين اعفينى ياباشمهندس من التقرير دة (على فكرة كانوا عاوزين يعرفوا اسمك كامل بس انا معترفتش عليك)


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ممتاز مهندس علاء
هكذا يكون طريق العلم يعنى من اول شوكة انسحبت
يعنى ما لقيتش الا المترو روح مطعم روح بنك ومش لازم حد ياخذ باله يعنى خليك من تحت لتحت روح مول وكمان التقرير مش فقط صور على العموم انا دلتكم على الخطوة اللى بجانب الشرح بتاعى تؤهلك بجدارة بامر الله لاختيار نظام تكييف مناسب
وربنا معاكم
وتعيش وتاخذ غيرها مهندس علاء
كويس انى معرفكش هههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك كنت هتودينا فى..........................


----------



## naiemelmansie (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم / المهندس سيد حلاوه مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الكبير شفاك الله وعفاك


----------



## تبارك ستار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## تبارك ستار (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس سيد....جزاك الله كل خير علي الموضوع الرائع وكذلك علي التفاني والحرص علي ان تستمر بترتيب وبنظام

واتمني من الاخوه المهندسين ان يتركوك تستمر بنفس الطريقه وفي النهايه ممكن نفتح باب الاسئله وكل اللي نفسه في حاجه يقولها

انا اعمل في مكتب استشاري وان شاء الله كلما استطعت ان ادعم الموضوع بأي شئ تأكد انني لن اتأخر 

جزاك الله خيراً ...والي الامام


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

MUSTANG LOVER
بارك الله فيك 

وشكرا على ذوقك


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ((سيد حلاوة)) ونرجو المزيد من عطائكم العلمي لما فيه الخير لاخوانك مهندسي التبريد والتكييف​اخوكم المهندس مشتاق العراقي​


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجو المزيد عن حسابات احمال التبريد واسماء المصادر مع تحياتي وامنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد شحات كامل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الحمد للة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحسابات التقديرية*

باختصار شديد اى مشروع هيجيلك لازم تحسبه تقديريا اولا ما ينفعش تفتح الهاب او البلوك لود اوغيره وتحسب على طول وده خطا كبير وخصوصا بالنسبة للمبتدئين وحتى متوسطى الخبرة وذلك لتفادى الاخطاء الفادحة اللى ممكن تقابلك فى الحسابات
مثلا تلاقى غرفة 
5x6
والمهندس دخل على الهاب وعمل الحسابات وبعد ذلك يطلع مثلا
مطلوب 5 طن تبريد وعادى جدا المهندس طلع التقرير وقدمه ولانه ليس له خبرة بالحسابات التقديرية وان المفروض الغرفة تطلع كام بيقع فى مشكلة 
لان غرفة ذى دى 
5x6
المفروض تطلع تقريبا 30000 بى تى يو
30000 btu
اى ما يعادل 2.5 طن تبريد
2.5 rt

طيب المهندس محترف هاب وشغال كويس جدا وفاهم حسابات طيب من اين اتى الخطا

اولا ممكن يدخل رقم غلط يزود صفر او ينقص او يسهو عن خانة او يدخل وحدة غلط
مثلا مطلوب 
w/sqf
هو يدخل القيمة
w
وهكذا

طبعا البرنامج ما عنده مقياس يقيس به الصواب والخطا او المنطقى والغير منطقى 
يعنى بيانات بتدخل بيطلع نتيجة صح او غلط

اذا مطلوب معيار يحدد الصواب ويعرفنى انا فى اى اتجاه وبين الحدود والقيم الصحيحه ام لا

المعيار هو الحسابات التقديرية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*تكملة الحسابات التقديرية*

هناك كثير من المدارس

خلينا هنا
اولا اعطى لكل متر مربع 900 بى تى يو فى الفلل والبنايات السكنية
ثانيا اعطى لكل متر مربع 1000 بى تى يو فى الاماكن العامة ولكن ليس بها زحام شديد
ثالثا اعطى لكل متر مربع 1200 بى تى يو فى الاماكن العامة شديدة الزحام او بها زجاج كتير بالجدران

طبعا فى حالة الارتفاع 3 متر يزيد او ينقص قليلا نطبق هذا الكلام

اما فى الارتفاع اكثر من ذلك بداية من 5 متر ارتفاع

نحسب حجم المكان ونضرب فى نسبة بين 250 الى 280 بى تى يو

مثال 

غرفة 
3x4
12 متر رمربع
12000 بى تى يو
يعنى واحد طن

مثال
غرفة
6x6x6

الحجم يساوى
216 متر مكعب 

اذا
216x280 = 60480 btu 
يساوى 5 طن تقريبا

طبعا لان الطن بيساوى
12000 btu

وطبعا 
btu
تعنى درجة حرارة بريطانية ودى تعد طاقة 

وقد وجد ان يلزم لانتاج ما يعادل تقريبا 8000 بى تى يو 
واحد حصان كقدرة كهربية
1 hp

اى ان الطن يلزم لانتاجة 1.5 حصان وهكذا وتختلف الشركات فى هذه القدرة الكهربية لانتاج الطن تبريد
ولكن اختلاف بسيط ويكون حول هذا الرقم
كل 8000 بى تى يو تحتاج 
1 hp

وطبعا 
hp= 0.746 kw واحد

وقد وجد ايضا ان الطن تبريد يلزمه حوالى من 300 الى 400 سى اف ام ليحمله الى المكان

وده هنلاحظه ان سعات التكيف ما يكون جيد فى تكييف المكان واحد الاسباب اسداد الفلتر الخاص بالهواء فيمنع ال
cfm 
الكافية بالمرور
وهكذا

مرفق لكم برنامج اكسيس
داتا بايز

لهذه الحسابات التقديرية

ممتاز جدا وجزى الله خير من قام بعمله

طيب هعطيكم الواجب

فيلا الطلوب حساب كل غرفة تقديريا 
فى المثال انا عامل غرفة ومطلوب باقى الغرف

الغرفة مشار اليها بسهم اصفر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اللى عايز يتعلم اسهل طريقة لحساب اى مساحة على الاتوكاد بلمح البصر مهما كانت شكلها منتظم او غير يتابعنى فى موضوع كيف تحترف الاتوكاد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220651.html


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## MOHOO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
المهندس الفاضل السيد حلاوه انا بشكرك من كل اعماق قلبي علي هذا الموضوع القيم النافع المنظم 
ونرجو المزيد من عطائكم العلمي لما فيه الخير للجميع ولقد وجدت فرق كبير بعد متابعتي لهذا الموضوع 
والذي بين لي ووضح لي اشياء كنت اجهلها فجزاك الله خيرا وهذا من باب من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله 
وليس بوسعي شيئ لك الا الدعاء فاسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير مهندس 
MOHOO
ومهندس يورك
وكل الاخوة واعاننا الله واعانكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب الكلام ده بتاع استاذى وحبيبى مهندس صبرى سعيد

 *السلام عليكم اجنهادات مشكورة 
للمعلومية : 0.066 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع اذا كان الارتفاع لايزيد عن ثلاثة امتار
0.07 طن تبريد لارتفاع الخمسة أمتار
0.09 طن تبريد لكل متر مربع لارتفاع 9 أمتار
و بما أن هذا مسجد فاننا نضرب المساحة في 0.09 للاخذ في الاعتبار عدد المصلبن 
و بالتالي تحتاج القاعة الكبري 30 طن تبريد أي 6 وحدات دولابي قدرة كل منها التبريدية 5 طن تبريد عندما تكون درجة الحرارة الخارجية 115 د ف و الخلاصة استخدمي ست وحدات طاقة كل منها الاستاندرد 6 طن تبريد ( الاسمية nominal cooling capacity ) وبعض الموزعين حتي يكسب الصفقة يقدم الوحدة ذات الـ 5 طن الاستاندرد و سيقسم انها تكفي فحذار
القاعة الصغري سنحتاج 4 وحدات كل منها 6 طن تبريد ( ط ت )

و للزملاء بلاش لغة الحصان لانها غير هعروفة الا في مصر
و بالمنايبة عرض علي اليوم مشروع تشللر مقدر وحدات تداول الهواء بالحصان بدون معدل تدفق هواء ولا استاتيك بريشر ولا بي تي يو و طبعا ادركت ان الزميل بلدياتي فكفيت على الخبر ماجور وطلبته و صححت له و اعطيته نماذج يستعين بها و الرزق على الله
و هذه المعاملات مذكورة في كتابي ، و في كتابHVAC :RULES OF THUMB منشور علي القور شير ضمن المكتبة اللي الوملاء اكرمهم الله يضعون نسخ منها على الفور شير جزاهم الله خيرا و اذكر ان هذا الكتب ثمنه حوالي 900 ريال منذ خمس سنوات وهو كتاب قبم يمكن تسميته جواهر التكييف و التبريد لمن يريد من العلم المزيد
، ولكـني انبه ان المشاريع ذات الاستخدام الخاص تحتاج التصميم :اشكركم لتحمل الاطالة*






*مهم جدا ومقارب لطريقتى 
*
*كلنا عارفين انها تقديرية
*​


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع ده انا بسميه خلاصة الخبرات فى الحسابات التقديرية
ارجو متابعته من البداية وحتى النهاية 
شكرا 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152333.html


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اللى يخلص الواجب يرفقه كى اراجعه
سلام مؤقت
والى اللقاء فى نقطة منظمة اخرى


----------



## ammar-sl (15 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> طيب الكلام ده بتاع استاذى وحبيبى مهندس صبرى سعيد
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم اجنهادات مشكورة *​
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

بارك الله فيكم أحبابي الكرام وجزاكم الله خيرا

لقد عملت دراسة بسيطة حول القيم المذكورة أعلاه

فقد أحببت أن أضع الحالات الثلاثة في معادلة واحدة حتى يكون هنالك تدرج في القيم بين 3 متر و 5 متر و أيضا بين 5 متر و 9 متر

وحصلت على المعادلة التالية التي تعطي السعة بالطن للمتر المربع الواحد عند ارتفاعات مختلفة

Tr=27/400-H/500+H^2/2000

أو
Tr=0.0675-0.002xH+0.0005xH^2

حيث H:الارتفاع بالمتر
Tr: طن تبريد

ثم قمت برسم هذه المعادلة على الاكسل

أرجو منك م. حلاوة أن تعلق على هذا العمل وأيضا أخواني المهندسين والمهندسات من أراد التعليق

فعلى الرحب و السعد

وهل يمكن اعتماد هذه القيم في الحسابات التقديرية

وإن كان لديك قيم أدق فأرجو أن تضغها هنا حتى أستبدل القيم السابقة في المعادلة


ملف الاكسل في المرفقات


----------



## ammar-sl (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*الواجب*

السلام عليكم
م. حلاوة خلصت الواجب و موجود في المرفقات

و الشكر واجب


----------



## Abdel-Naser (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي استفسار للمهندس سيد وهو عندي مبنى مكون من اربع طوابق وارتفاع الطابق 4.75 م وارتفاع السقف المستعار هو 3.55 من الارض والسؤال هو عندما احسب الاحمال هل احسبها على اساس الارتفاع الاول او الارتفاع الثاني؟ وشكرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

م عبد الناصر هذه نقطة خلاف نوعا ما
ولكن بامر الله ربنا يوفقنى للصواب

اولا اذا كان هناك دكت للهواء الصبلاى
ودكت للهواء الراجع

والسقف المستعار من مواد نوعا ما ما فيها تسريب

اذا بيكون الارتفاع عندى هو الا رتفاع الثانى اللى هوا 3.55

اما اذا كان الراجع بدون دكت وكثيرا ما يكون هكذا بنعتبر الراجع هو السقف الساقط
فتلاحظ ان الهواء موجود فوق وتحت السقف الساقط وكانه مكون من مكونات الغرفة
هنا ناخذ الارتفاع الاول

ان اصبت فمن الله
وان اخطات فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

م عبد الناصر وجه نفس السؤال للمهندس صبرى سعيد او م محمد ميك ووافينى بالاجابة هنا كى نستفيد من خبرات الجميع
ويستفيد معنا الاخوة


----------



## ali M. soliman (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد توصيف لوحدة مناولة هواء للطرح كمناقصة في السعودية


----------



## احمد رافع (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... استاذنا العزيز سيد حلاوة
الملف المرفق حل للواجب، ولكن قمت بالاستعانة من حل المهندس عمار في تحديد المساحات الفيلا
بالمناسبة اولا لم اقم بتخمين الحمامات والمغاسل ثانيا هناك اختلاف كبير في القيم التي ظهرت لدي عن قيم م.عمار ثالثا استفدت كثيرا من الايعاز li في تحديد المساحات وان شاء الله ساتابع خطوات احتراف الاوتوكاد اذا شاء الله

الاستاذ م.عمار اعتذر عن التطفل على حلك ولكني استفدت كثيرا من تحديدك للمساحات بالمناسبة هناك ارقام كتبتها في المغاسل والحمامات EX و EF ارجو توضيح الامر وجزى الله الجميع الخير عن كل حرف تقدموه خدمة لهذا الدين وان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

http://www.herosh.com/download/6336273/homework.rar.html


----------



## اسامه نحله (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا... الله يعطيك العافية...
ماقصرت مهندس/ سيد ... 
موضوعك رائع.....


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز يا باش مهندس سيد والله موضوع جميل مثل موضوع كيف تحترف الاتوكاد أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم أمين


----------



## احمد رافع (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الاستاذ العزيز سيد حلاوة قد لايكون الرابط لا يعمل
ان شاء الله هذا الرابط يعمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/8m1HJz0s/homework.html


----------



## ammar-sl (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*على الرحب و السعة*



احمد رافع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... استاذنا العزيز سيد حلاوة
> الملف المرفق حل للواجب، ولكن قمت بالاستعانة من حل المهندس عمار في تحديد المساحات الفيلا
> بالمناسبة اولا لم اقم بتخمين الحمامات والمغاسل ثانيا هناك اختلاف كبير في القيم التي ظهرت لدي عن قيم م.عمار ثالثا استفدت كثيرا من الايعاز li في تحديد المساحات وان شاء الله ساتابع خطوات احتراف الاوتوكاد اذا شاء الله
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم

أخي م.أحمد رافع

سبب الاختلاف في القيم هو أنني ضربت بـ 1000 بدلا من 900 لأنني أصمم وفقا لجو الرياض

EX: هو متحول يدل على الـ CFM اللازم للحمام أو المطبخ

EF: أي أن الحمام يحتاج Exhust Fan مروحة شفط الـ cfm بتاعها هو الـ EX .


----------



## naiemelmansie (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه يابشمهندس سيد على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## احمد رافع (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير استاذ عمار على التوضيح... ممكن توضح كيف احسب ex و ef ام نتركها لحين وقتها بتسلسل احتراف الاستاذ عبد الحميد وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 أكتوبر 2010)

م احمد رافع ممكن تتابع هذا الموضوع مبدايا خاص بالمراوح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t224112.html


----------



## ammar-sl (19 أكتوبر 2010)

م. سيد

أنا حاسس إنك بتتجاهلني

ممكن اعرف ما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

على شان أصلح نفسي إن شاء الله

ممكن يكون توقيعي هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟

بكرر ياريت تقلي السبب


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

لاااااااااااااااااا ابدا مهندس عمار انا احترمك جدا انت بالاخص واحمد رافع لانكم ملتزمين معى بالواجبات ومتابعة الموضوع وانت لك معزة خاصة عندى ونزلت الواجب بتاعك وشوفته وكنت مجهز بعض الملاحظات ولكن والله 
انا الاسبوع هذا عندى اكثر من 3 مشاريع ملتزم بتسليمهم وهذا ما منعنى عن المنتدى ككل
لكن انت انسان محترم
واقدرك واسف على التاخير


----------



## ammar-sl (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله و يسر أمورك

معليش
كان ذلك من ضيق صدري و من عمل الشيطان

آسف م.سيد على إساءة الظن

وإن شاء الله نحن أخوة والأخوة مهما حصل فإنهم سرعان ما يعودون لبعضهم

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مهندس عمار*

بالنسبة للواجب
ممتاز طبعا ولكن لى تعليقات بسيطة

اولا ضيف مساحة الحمامات الى المساحات المكيفة
بمعنى الحمام يتعمل له تهوية ذى ما انت عامل

وبجانب هذا ياخذ فى الاعتبار مساحته ضمن تكييف اقرب مكان ليه

لانه هيسحب من المكان اللى بجانبه هواء مكييف
فيجب اخذه ضمن مساحة التكييف القريب منه

كذلك المطبخ ضمه الى تكييف منطقة الافطار لانها مساحة واحدة وهتتكيف بتكييف واحد وطبعا تهويه ذى ما انت عامل

وكمجمل الامر ممتاز
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*برنامج يساعدك فى الحسابات التقديرية*

هذا البرنامج هيسعدك اوى فى الحسابات التقديرية
فى ثلاث شيتات اكسيس
يعنى لازم تكون مسطب الاكسس

الاول يستخدم لارتفاع 3 متر الى 4 متر
تدخل المساحة بالمتر المربع بتاع المكان

وتدخل الاضاء وحرارة الاجهزة
2 :3
وات لكل قدم مربع
يعنى تحول المساحة من المتر المربع الى القدم المربع
وتضرب فى 3 يعطيك كام وات
وتضيف عليه 300 وات لكل جهاز مثل التلفزيون وغيره

وبعد كده عدد الاشخاص
مبدايا لحد ما اتكلم فى الموضوع اقسم المساحة بالمتر المربع على 5 
يعطيك عدد الافراد

والشيت الثانى
تكتب الحجم بالمتر المكعب وتضغط امام كلمة حمل عالى يعطيك الحمل
وده بيكون للارتفاعات اكثر 4 متر

الكل ينزل البرنامج ويجربه ومنتظر نفس الواجب بالبرنامج


----------



## hamadalx (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخى وأستاذى مهندس سيد كان عندى تساؤل بسيط بما أنى مهندس فى شركة مقاولات ولا أعمل فى مكتب إستشارى بخصوص أعمال التصميم وحيث أننى فى بداية الطريق ... تأتينى بعض المخططات الخاصة بأعمال التكييف لكى أتم أعمل الحصر وبناءا على ذلك أقدم عرض السعر ولكن عدة مرات تمر على مخططات أجد فيها العديد من المشاكل من حسابات أحمال تكون دائما أكبر من اللازم وكذلك مشاكل فى
Ducting system layout
والأهم من ذلك وضع أو أماكن وجود الوحدات الداخلية لو تكلمنا على مشروع يعمل بنظام 
Ducted split unit
فكثير من الأحيان أرى الوحدة الداخلية تكون فى حيز مثلا حمام أو مطبخ يكون صغير والوحدة كبيرة قد تتعدى 6طن تبريدى وتغذى منطقة معينة كغرفة مثلا كالمجلس والأهم من ذلك من صعوبة مرور الدكت خلال المسافة الطويلة المصمم عليها لا يمكن السماح بحيز للراجع ........ يعنى الغرفة تحتوى على جريل للراجع (منظر فقط)....وأعتقد أن الوحدة لن تستطيع أن تسترجع ذلك الهواء من على هذه المسافة الطويلة ... أحببت أن أشير لك وأردت من حضرتك أن تشاركنى الرأى عن الأسباب وعواقبها ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## amirhelmy (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة والله علي كل شئ بتعمله للمنتدي ولينا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
انا عندي سؤال مش عارف استعمل اشري خالص ومش عارف اطلع منه معلومات يعني مثلا انا محتاج معلومات عن كل المدن في السعودية مثلا او مصر يعني خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض ودرجات الحرارة الجافة والرطبة وكده ومثلا عدد الأشخاص في المكان حسب المساحة يعني شوية معلومات مش عارف اطلعها من اشري وكل لما بٍسأل أي مهندس زميلي يقولي ادخل علي اشري بس فين بقي بالظبط مش عارف اوصل للمعلومة دي 
وربنا يخليك لينا يارب


----------



## ammar-sl (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

أخي م.سيد جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## naiemelmansie (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> هذا البرنامج هيسعدك اوى فى الحسابات التقديرية
> فى ثلاث شيتات اكسيس
> يعنى لازم تكون مسطب الاكسس
> 
> ...


 السلام عليكم / مهندس سيد بعد التحيه انا متابع نشاطك وكثرة الوجبات بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك جميل جدا ان نجد من يعلم واصحاب الخبره تتبنى المبتدئين انك تزكرنى حينما كنا مبتدئين فى العمل ونجد تشجيع وتعليم من الكبار انت وجهه جميله ونقيه من الزمن الجميل وفقق الله وشفاك وعفاك :75::75::75::20::20::20::56::56::56:


----------



## احمد رافع (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> لاااااااااااااااااا ابدا مهندس عمار انا احترمك جدا انت بالاخص واحمد رافع لانكم ملتزمين معى بالواجبات ومتابعة الموضوع وانت لك معزة خاصة عندى ونزلت الواجب بتاعك وشوفته وكنت مجهز بعض الملاحظات ولكن والله
> انا الاسبوع هذا عندى اكثر من 3 مشاريع ملتزم بتسليمهم وهذا ما منعنى عن المنتدى ككل
> لكن انت انسان محترم
> واقدرك واسف على التاخير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اشكرك يا استاذنا العزيز على الاطراء الذي ذكرت واذا كان الواجب فالواجب هو انقدم نحن احتارمنا وتقديرنا لك، جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك وفي اهلك وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يبارك لك في وقتك انه هو القادر على كل شي.
لدي استفسارين الاول في الفيلا التي طرحتها كواجب، بالنسبة لحيز الاستقبال الذي فيه الدرج الدائري هل نحسبه حساب المساحة ام كحساب الحجم؟ واذا كان كحساب الحجم افرض ارتفاعه ارتفاع غرفتين اي 6 امتار تقريبا؟؟؟
الثاني حول كيفية رفع ملفات الى الموقع. هل يمكن رفع ملفات من منتدى المهندسين ارجوا توضيح طريقة بسطية كي استطيع رفع الواجب وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عزرا اخواى عن الغياب والله غصب عنى بامر الله اعود فالملتقى هو بيتى الثانى


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مرحبا بالعضو المتميز

ننتظر المزيد من الابداع


----------



## naiemelmansie (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز يا شباب المهندسين الروح طيبه والحورات شيقه جدا والمبادره بتقديم المعلومات جميل جدا والله الموفق


----------



## sa3d490110 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندس سيد 
كان عندى سؤال بعد ازنك بخوص المكيف الكونسيلد
ازاى بنقدر نحسب حجم الدكت


----------



## amirhelmy (4 نوفمبر 2010)

amirhelmy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة والله علي كل شئ بتعمله للمنتدي ولينا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> انا عندي سؤال مش عارف استعمل اشري خالص ومش عارف اطلع منه معلومات يعني مثلا انا محتاج معلومات عن كل المدن في السعودية مثلا او مصر يعني خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض ودرجات الحرارة الجافة والرطبة وكده ومثلا عدد الأشخاص في المكان حسب المساحة يعني شوية معلومات مش عارف اطلعها من اشري وكل لما بٍسأل أي مهندس زميلي يقولي ادخل علي اشري بس فين بقي بالظبط مش عارف اوصل للمعلومة دي
> وربنا يخليك لينا يارب



ياريت تفتكرني يا هندسة وتفتكر سؤالي انا عارف انك مشغول جدا وربنا يكون في عونك وانا في انتظار ردك عليا


----------



## naiemelmansie (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الى جميع الاعضاء كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

naiemelmansie قال:


> الى جميع الاعضاء كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


 وانت بالف صحة وسلامة استاذى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بامر الله نكمل الخطوات قريبا
ولكن انشغلت فى اكثر من موضوع


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (12 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلك سؤال اية الفيريون بديل r12 خلاف r406 على نفس الكباس


----------



## مصطفي غريب هاني (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*طبعا يا صديقى*



مصطفي غريب هاني قال:


> من فضلك سؤال اية الفيريون بديل r12 خلاف r406 على نفس الكباس



اكيد يا صديقى تستخدم الفريونات الاتيه بديل عن فريون 12

r 134a
r 413a
r 406a

وتستخدم الفريونات الاتيه بديل لفريون 22

r 407c
r 417a
r 404a

ولكن نتكلم عن سؤالك بالتحديد صديقى مصطفى r 406a

يتكون r 406a من
r 22 55%
r 142b 41%
r 600a 4%
حيث تم استخدام فريون r 406a كبديل لفريون r12 بعد ملاحظة زيادة تكلفة فريون r134a في عملية التصنيع حيث ان r134a ينتمي الي العائله الهيدروفلوروكربونيه
وهذه العائله هي البدائل الاولي للعائله الكلوروفلوركربونيه حيث تم الاستغناء عن مادة الكلور المدمره للاوزون وتم الاستعاضه عنها بمادة الهيدروجين وكانت له مميزات
كثيره عن فريون r12 وهي ان فريون r134a لا يختلط بزيت الضاغط ولكن مع زيادة تكلفة انتاجه بشكل ملحوظ قام المصنعين بنتاج فريون اقل تكلفه في تصنيعه وهو فريو r 406a 


وتعتمد فكرة الفريون البديل علي تقارب الخواص الكميائيه فنجد مثلا ان فريون r 12

عند ضغط bar 3.086 يكون عند درجة حراره صفر مئوي
فريون r134a عند ضغط bar 2.928 يكون عند درجة حراره صفر مئوي
فريون r406a عند ضغط bar 2.527 يكون عند درجة حراره صفر مئوي

وللعلم انا افضل r 134a كبديل لفريون r12 لتقارب الخواص الكميائيه بشكل ملحوظ بل لتفوق r 134a علي فريون r12 في كثير من الخواص

ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطأت فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزء من ابحاث الدارسين فى مركزى التعلي*

سارفق لكم بعض الابحاث التى قام بعملها بعض الطلاب فى المركز التعليمى
عن الفريون بالاخص وبعض اجزاء دائرة التبريد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحث عن الفريون ممتاز*

بحث عن الفريون ممتاز


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ان أدخل المجال ولكن لا أعلم من اين ابدأ و أريد ان اعرف ما هى الطريقة لكى اتعلم هذا المجال باتقان
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## naiemelmansie (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعيد سعيد لجميع الاخوه الاعضاء وللمهندس سيد ومشكور على العطاء


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*وعيد سعيد على الجميع وعليك استاذى*

وعيد سعيد على الجميع وعليك استاذى:16:


----------



## على الشاعر (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وإنته طيب يا بشمهندس / سيد حلاوه ( أبوريتاج )

ربنا يزيدك من علمه يارب

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## وائل البرعى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

[كل سنة وانت طيب يا بشمهندس : سيد والمهندسين كلهم طيبين.
أرجو أن لا تنسانى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hingopingo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الى الاخ العزيز الباشمهندس سيد نشكرك على كل ماقدمته لنا من معلومات ولكن نرجو منك المزيد والا تبخل علينا من بحر علمك زادك الله واكرمك بما قدمته وسوف تقدمه لنا


----------



## Abdel-Naser (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير 
اخي السيد عندي سؤالين وارجو منكم الرد بالسرعة الممكنة السؤال الاول هو كيف احسب CFM للماكنة بعد ان قمت بحساب الحمل الحراري للغرفة ب btu/h علما ان النظام هو تشلرات و FCU للغرف والسؤال الثاني هو طلب مني مهندس الكهرباء الاحمال الكهربائية لتكملة التصميم فكيف اعطيه ما يريده بمعرفة الاحمال التبريدية؟ وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## mohammad dameiry (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اريد التعلم من الاول واريد الاحتراف وجزاك الله كل خير انا من الاردن وهاد ايميلي [email protected]
ورقم الهاتف 0788896791


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اليك الرد*



Abdel-Naser قال:


> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير
> اخي السيد عندي سؤالين وارجو منكم الرد بالسرعة الممكنة السؤال الاول هو كيف احسب CFM للماكنة بعد ان قمت بحساب الحمل الحراري للغرفة ب btu/h علما ان النظام هو تشلرات و FCU للغرف والسؤال الثاني هو طلب مني مهندس الكهرباء الاحمال الكهربائية لتكملة التصميم فكيف اعطيه ما يريده بمعرفة الاحمال التبريدية؟ وشكرا جزيلا.


 اولا كل عام وانت بخير
صديقى اذا انت حسبت الاحمال باى برنامج فمن المعطيات يكون البى تى يو وايضا كمية ال cfm
واذا حسبت الحمل يدوى او ببرنامج فيمكنك ان تاخذ لكل طن تبريد كمية cfm تتراوح من 
300: 400 
اى
for one tr take 350 cfm
ولكن افضل شىء
بعد ان حسبت ال btu/hr للغرفة وليكن 24000 btu/hr
تدخل اى كتالوج وبدلالة
btu يمكنك معرفة cfm الفعلى للماكينة
وايضا من الكتالوج هتلاقى كل بيانات الكهرباء
مثل
power
بالكيلوات kw
وايضا هل الجهاز سينجل فاز او ثرى فاز
1ph
or
3ph
وكمان ابعاد الوحدة

ولو عايز حسبة تقديرية 
كل 8000 بى تى يو تحتاج ا حصان
وتقدر تحول الحصان لكيلو وات
طبعا الكلام ده عام 
ولكن ساعطيك مثال على الفان كويل بالاخص
وكمان كتالوج


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*مثال على اختيار fcu*

مرفق ملف به كتالوج وصورتين
الصورة الاول توضح اختيار ال
cfm
بدلالة
btu
وليكن 
27000 btu/hr
انظر بجانبها هتلاقى كل البانات وكمية الهواء والماء وفواقد الضغط
والصورة دى فى الكتالوج المرفق صفحة
16
اما الصورة الثانية
توضح بيانات الكهرباء
ودى صفحة 8
فى الكتالوج المرفق

ملحوظة الوحدة المختارة فى ص 16 رقمها 10
اذا فى صفحة 8
نظرت امام بيانات الوحدة 10


----------



## Abdel-Naser (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mohammad dameiry قال:


> انا اريد التعلم من الاول واريد الاحتراف وجزاك الله كل خير انا من الاردن وهاد ايميلي [email protected]
> ورقم الهاتف 0788896791



اخي محمد مركز تدريب المهندسين التابع للنقابة في الاردن سيعقد دورة في تصميم hvac وتبدا الدورة يوم 5/12/2010 وتنتهي في 26/12/2010 3 ايام في الاسبوع والدورة مسائية وقسطها فقط 100 دينار مع الخصم 25% اذا كنت خريج جديد. 
تأخذ هذه الدورة وتتابع الموضوع هذا مع المهندس محمد حلاوة تتخرج مهندس تصميم ممتاز.


----------



## السيد حلاوة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*راسلنى على الخاص*



mohammad dameiry قال:


> انا اريد التعلم من الاول واريد الاحتراف وجزاك الله كل خير انا من الاردن وهاد ايميلي [email protected]
> ورقم الهاتف 0788896791


 اذا حابب تاتى مصر وتلتحق عندى بالمركز راسلنى على الخاص


----------



## Abdel-Naser (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مهندس سيد عندي قاعة تدريس كبيرة وقمت بحساب الحمل وهو تقريبا btu/h 195510 وسؤالي ماهو الافضل ان اركب 3 fcu او اركب ahu واذا كان ahu فكيف الطريقة لاختيار الماكنة وايضا طريقة حساب cfm للماكنة. وشكرا


----------



## م/شريف حامد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مهندس شريف حامد الشيخ
عايز اعرف ازاي يتم تصمييم المراوح


----------



## م/شريف حامد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

م شريف حامد الشيخ 
انا بعمل مهندس تصميم وحدات تكييف مركزي في شركة كبري و عايز اعرف كل شي عن المراوح وكيفية التصميمم 
[email protected] 0126376665


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور


----------



## naiemelmansie (22 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام وجميع الاخوه بخير وسعاده


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحت امرك*



م/شريف حامد قال:


> م شريف حامد الشيخ
> انا بعمل مهندس تصميم وحدات تكييف مركزي في شركة كبري و عايز اعرف كل شي عن المراوح وكيفية التصميمم
> [email protected] 0126376665


ممكن الاول تعرفنى ماذا تقصد بالمراوح


----------



## boughandora (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس القدير حلاوة 
بعد التحيه
اولا وقبل كل شيئ الموضوع قوي جدا وبه كم هائل من المعلومات التي ان تم استيعاب اغلبها وليس كلها فانا اضمن لمن يحصلها ان يكون مهندس ناجح وهذا ان دل على شيئ فانما يدل على كم المعلومات التي لديك
وحتى لا اطيل فارجو من حضرتك الاجابه عن استفسار الا وهو 
في احد المشاريع وعند تنفيذ منظومة التكييف المركزي وجدت ان دكت ال fresh air لا يتم توصيله الى داخل حيز المكان المراد ضخ الهواء اليه وانما يكون فوق السقف المعلق 
سؤالي هنا اليس من الاولى توصيل الدكت الى حيز المكان المراد عمل تهويه له مباشرة حتى نتلافى دخول الاتربه التي قد تكون فوق السقف المعلق 
ولك مني شكري وتقديري


----------



## elshemy1985 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الكبير كبير الله عليك ياباشمهندس سيد واتمنى ان تستمر فى عطائك ولكن لماذا توقفت نريد منك المزيد وياريت كيفية حساب ابعاد الدكت ولكم منى جزيل الشكر
اخوك محمد حسين


----------



## mechanic power (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## بدرالدين بدرى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ازيك يامهندس سيد انا مهندس كهرباء شاركت متاخر انا اعمل فى مكتب استشارى ولا يوجد مهندس ميكانيكا فى المكتب ويسندون الى الاعمال الميكانيكيه مثل وحدات التكييف وانذار الحريق وقد استفدت كثيرا من موضوعك واتمنى ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ونامل تكملة المسيره على بركة الله


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الأخ المهندس سيد حلاوة أشكرا كثيرا بالفعل بدأت أقرأ فى الموضوع واستفدت ولكن فى تصميم الفيلا لايوجد أى أبعاد حتى أتمكن من رسمها ووضع نظام التكييف عليها
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اولااا وبصفه مهنيـة اقل مايوصف به هذا الموضوع ( قمة الروعة والعطاء ) 

وبصراحة الموضوع ثروة معلوماتيه مفيدة .. ( للمصمم .. والمنفد .. وللناس اللي تشيل الطينه بعدين ( اقصد الصيانة ) 

شكرأ للمهندس \ سيد حلاوـة ولكافة الناس الطيبة التي تقراء وتشارك وتساهم ولو برفع الموضوع للاعلى .. مو زي بعض الناس ( ههههههه ...

عموما قيـــل قديمـــا إن تصــل متآخرأ خيرـأ من إن لاتصــل إبداً

شكرا مررره اخرى للمهندس سيد حلاوـة ولكافه الاخوـة المشاركين بالموضوع ..


----------



## naiemelmansie (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق ياشباب


----------



## maroowbas (29 نوفمبر 2010)

اهلا بكم جميعا


----------



## بدرالدين بدرى (30 نوفمبر 2010)

انه من الصعب الحصول على معلومات كهذه بسهوله وفقك الله لك خير يا مهندس سيد وننتظر المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بامر الله انا والله بحاول افضى نفسى لاستكمال الموضوع


----------



## سلام على سلام (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا باشاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سلام على سلام (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بس ممكن تشرح ازى بنحدد اتجاه الغرفه شمل جنوب مع الرسم


----------



## وائل البرعى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس سيد على المعلومات القيمة وأرجو أن تستمر


----------



## حمدي النمر (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس سيد مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## مستريورك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس سيد حلاوة 

مشكور يا الغالي


----------



## elshemy1985 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انا والله عارف كم المجهود اللى بذلته ياهندسة بس الانسان طماع واحنا طمعانين فى كرمك وانك تكملنا الموضوع ان شاء الله وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## وائل البرعى (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فينك يا بشمهندس سيد نرجو الاطمئنان عليك ونرجو من الله أن تكون فى خير حال وصحة جيدة .


----------



## naiemelmansie (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_فينك يا بشمهندس سيد طمنا عليك_


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 يناير 2011)

كتالوج لتكييف كونسيلد
وهذا هو رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/CBj3hI2A/__online.html


----------



## وائل البرعى (11 يناير 2011)

أنا بأعتذر يا بشمهندس سيد إني وضعت هذا الملف على موضوعك


----------



## A HASSAN (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (18 يناير 2011)

اسف جدا عن الغياب ولكن غصب عنى ويعلم الله


----------



## manal ammar (18 يناير 2011)

حمد الله علي السلامة يا باشمهندس
انا بتابع الموضوع و بذاكره جزاك الله خير و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## naiemelmansie (18 يناير 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> اسف جدا عن الغياب ولكن غصب عنى ويعلم الله


 الحمد لله على السلامه يابشمهندس سيد وياراجل طمنا عليك مش كده والله يعطيك العافيه والصحه وانا عارف والله المعناه من المسئوليه والصحه مع الالتزام بالعمل كان الله فى العون ومنور الصفحه:14::67::77:


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يناير 2011)

*بامر الله*



naiemelmansie قال:


> الحمد لله على السلامه يابشمهندس سيد وياراجل طمنا عليك مش كده والله يعطيك العافيه والصحه وانا عارف والله المعناه من المسئوليه والصحه مع الالتزام بالعمل كان الله فى العون ومنور الصفحه:14::67::77:


بامر الله استاذنا


----------



## elshemy1985 (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس سيد فانت اخ اكبر لى ولك منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام وادعو من الله ان يكرمك ويشفيك
اخوك محمد حسين


----------



## goor20 (24 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## Husamkaka (18 فبراير 2011)

Thanx :75:


----------



## Husamkaka (18 فبراير 2011)

Thanx ;-)


----------



## naiemelmansie (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed tita (25 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله
عايز اقولك انى بامانه كنت بقرأ الموضوع بالليل ونمت وانا بقرأه من غير ما اكمله واول حاجه عملتها بعد ما صحيت انى كملته.
اسلوبك جامد جدا فى الشرح والتنظيم وقليل اللى بيحاول يفيد الناس وانت واحد منهم
فالى الامام....
بس انا عندى سؤال موضوع الارتفاع دا اذا كان بسقف ساقط او من غير هاخده فى الاعتبار ازاى فى تحديد القدرة علما بأنى عندى سوبر ماركت 400 متر والارتفاع 4 متر وعايز اعرف هنزل كام بالسقف الساقط علما انه هيتعمل كونسيلد او dx وياريت تفيدنى ايهما افضل؟؟؟


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
برجاء اكمال الموضوع


----------



## mstafamhm2000 (12 مارس 2011)

*سؤال فنى.؟؟؟*

ممكن شرح توضيحى لاعطال الكرتة فى الاجهزة الاسبليت وشرح لكل جزء فيها ..
ولك جزيل الشكر اخى الكريم انا طرحت السؤال لثقتى بأنك لديك الجواب المناسب لان الحقيقى دى اكبر المشاكل  اللى بتواجهنى فى الاجهزة الاسبليت موديلات (كارير-شرب-ينيون اير-ويت وستنج هاوس )
ولك تحياتى على مجهودك العظيم:56:


----------



## mechanic power (12 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## omerpop (14 مارس 2011)

شكر وتقديرى الى المهندس الرائع النابغة 
والله يجعلة فى حسناتك صدق جارية 
انامشتركتش معكم بس استفدت من كل المواضيع بتعتك يابش مهندس 
ربنا يشفيك ويوفقك لك منى اعظم تحية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 مارس 2011)

*صديقى العزيز محمد*



mohamed tita قال:


> بسم الله
> عايز اقولك انى بامانه كنت بقرأ الموضوع بالليل ونمت وانا بقرأه من غير ما اكمله واول حاجه عملتها بعد ما صحيت انى كملته.
> اسلوبك جامد جدا فى الشرح والتنظيم وقليل اللى بيحاول يفيد الناس وانت واحد منهم
> فالى الامام....
> بس انا عندى سؤال موضوع الارتفاع دا اذا كان بسقف ساقط او من غير هاخده فى الاعتبار ازاى فى تحديد القدرة علما بأنى عندى سوبر ماركت 400 متر والارتفاع 4 متر وعايز اعرف هنزل كام بالسقف الساقط علما انه هيتعمل كونسيلد او dx وياريت تفيدنى ايهما افضل؟؟؟


بسم الله
اولا سوبر ماركت 400 متر يعنى على الاقل هيحتاج على الاقل 35 طن الى 40 طن تبريد وطبعا الوحدة الكونسيلد اخرها 5 طن
يعنى بنتكلم فى 7 او 8 وحدات كونسيلد
مشكلة فى الصيانة والصوت والى اخره
الافضل تجيب وحدتين dx 
وهى عبارة عن وحدة تكثيف ووحدة ahu
ولو السوبر ماركت ما فيش طوابق اعلاه يفضل 
2 ماكينة dx package
توضع على السطح
والتوزيع الدخلى بيكون بناشر مربع
واسلقف بيكون بلاطات 60 فى 60
ان اصبت فمن الله وان اسات فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 مارس 2011)

لو هتستخدم
ahu
يفضل تشتريهم بكواتم صوت وكمان يكون لهم مكان او غرفة خاصة
والسقف ينزل على الاقل من 60 الى 70 سم


----------



## naiemelmansie (14 مارس 2011)

كيف حالك يابشمهندس


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 مارس 2011)

*الحمد لله*



naiemelmansie قال:


> كيف حالك يابشمهندس


جزاكم الله خير على السؤال
اتمنى حضرتك تكون بالف خير وسلامة


----------



## احمد بيو (17 مارس 2011)

حمد الله علي السلامة ياهندسة بالنسبة لسوال السوبر ماركت اين يتم وضع ال a h u وليه السقف ينزل من 60 الي 70وليه فضلت باكج عن الدي اكس وشكرااااا


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (18 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله عنا خير الرجاء اكمال الموضوع


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
م/ سيد 
حمد الله علي السلامة 
نحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng.esra (19 مارس 2011)

:84:


----------



## naiemelmansie (20 مارس 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على السؤال
> اتمنى حضرتك تكون بالف خير وسلامة


الله يسلمك ونريد الاطمئنان عليك دوما


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 مارس 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> حمد الله علي السلامة ياهندسة بالنسبة لسوال السوبر ماركت اين يتم وضع ال a h u وليه السقف ينزل من 60 الي 70وليه فضلت باكج عن الدي اكس وشكرااااا


اولا السقف الساقط هكذا لكى يكفى مرور الدكت واى اشياء اخرى من مواسير او اسلاك كهرباء وحريق وخلافه
الباكج افضل لانها اسهل فى الصيانة وبعيد عن مكان الاستخدام مثلا فوق السطح واسهل فى التركيب وببعد عن مشاكل امداد مواسير الفريون ولكن جغرفيا المكان لها احكام فقد لا يسمح المكان بوجود الباكج مثلا لو المبنى مرتفع فيسهل استخدام الدي اكس لسهولة امداد المواسير من اعلى لاسفل مسافة اكبر من ان ننزل بصاج مسافى اكبر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 مارس 2011)

ولكن فى عموم الامر الاثنين بيقومو بنفس الغرض وتقريبا احملهم واحدة
هنا فى مصر تقريبا 240 الف بى تى يو
20 طن تبريد


----------



## Egy Alex (20 مارس 2011)

حساب الاحمال و توزيع المياه و اخيار المضخة ... اهم الاشياء من وجه نظري ... بانتظار المزيد


----------



## ديناصور مصر (20 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليكم ويفتحها في وجوهكم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (21 مارس 2011)

الاستاذ والمعلم الفاضل المهندس / سيد 
طال غيابك عنا ارجوا من الله يكون المانع خير
ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## احمد ناجى السيد (22 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....

تحية فخر واعتزاز لجميع مهندسي المنتدى وخصوصاً للمهندس الأكثر من رائع المهندس / سيد حلاوة ، انا جداً فخور بك يا مهندسنا العزيز وأحمد الله سبحانه وتعالى أنه أتاح لي الفرصة في حياتي أن ألقى مهندساً كبيراً له باع طويل وواسع في مجال هندسة التبريد والتكييف بالأخص، طبعاً ما شاء الله عليك نحنا ما حابين نحسدك بل هو حسد محمود وأتمنى أن أكون مثلك في يوم من الأيام أستطيع أن أفيد جميع من هم عطشى لطلب العلم ويكون لي أثر وفائدة ولو بسيط في مجتمعنا الإسلامي ......

أتمنى ان اكون احد تلامذتك او احد طلاب العلم لديك استفيد من خبرتك النظرية والعملية فنياً وعلمياً ، تصميم وتطبيق ذلك على ارض الواقع كما أسلفت حضرتك بأوائل طرحك للموضوع ، وقد قرأت جميع ما تقدم الى الآن فعلا قد اتحفتنا بذلك الزخم من المعلومات ومن الخبرة التي اعدها هي الأهم وهذا ما اسعى إليه وأبحث عنه في ذاتك كمهندس سيد كي استقيه منك واحاول تطويره بذاتي بما لدي من خبرة بسيطة جدا ، فأرجو قبولي لديكم أكون لك من الممتنين والشاكرين لك والداعين لك بالخير أينما كنت ، آسف على الإطالة وأشكر لك سعة صدرك .....
محمد إبراهيم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندس / سيد 
نحن في الانتظار


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2011)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## محمد هلال ابويوسف (25 مارس 2011)

اتمنا يكون الشرح مضاف إليه صور للتوضيخ وشكرا


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور م / سيد على المجهود الرائع


----------



## naiemelmansie (28 مارس 2011)

egy alex قال:


> حساب الاحمال و توزيع المياه و اخيار المضخة ... اهم الاشياء من وجه نظري ... بانتظار المزيد


 السلام عليكم / حساب الاحمال ( تصميم ) ماده = توزيع المياه ماده ( تصميم الشبكه ) ماده = اختيار الطلمبات ( المحطه المركزيه ) ماده = ناقص طلبين = ( اختيار الفان كويل ) ( اختيار الاتشلر ) وبهذا تطلب تصميم التكييف المركزى طيب اطلب شى تلو الاخر


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (3 أبريل 2011)

المهندس سيد 
طال غيابك عنا 
لعل المانع خير


----------



## احمد بيو (20 أبريل 2011)

*المهندس سيد 
طال غيابك عنا 
لعل المانع خير*


----------



## mohamed alhmad (27 أبريل 2011)

نفع الله بعلمك جميع المسلمين وجعل كل حرف تكتبه فى ميزان حسناتك ولا نملك لك شكرا الا الدعاء وننتظر باقى الموضع بشوق بالغ


----------



## noreldin2000 (28 أبريل 2011)

اولا جزاك الله خيرا ونسأل الله ان يمتعك بالصحة والعافية 

ثانيا ارجو اكمال ما بدأت

وفقك الله


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng-faresmuradagha (28 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (1 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا ونسأل الله ان يمتعك بالصحة والعافية
**وننتظر *


----------



## sherif_yousry80 (3 مايو 2011)

slam alykom Eng Said
Thank you for your great effort 
and we hope that you can continue that cource


----------



## احمد بيو (3 مايو 2011)

*المهندس سيد 
طال غيابك عنا 
لعل المانع خير*​


----------



## وائل عبده (4 مايو 2011)

اين انت مهندس سيد 
وحشتني كتير واتمني ان ازورك في اقرب وقت


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (4 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (6 مايو 2011)

طال غيابك مهندس / سيد
نحن في الانتظار


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (23 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا
**طال غيابك مهندس / سيد
نحن في الانتظار*


----------



## سرمد حمندي (24 مايو 2011)

شكراً لكل من ساهم بمعلومة و شكر خاص الى الاستاذ سيد احب استفسر عن شيء هل صحيح ان كل 27 متر مكعب تحتاج 1 طن تبريد ؟


----------



## ايمن شعبان (24 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن تجميع كل المشاركات فى مشاركه واحده للتسهيل


----------



## سرمد حمندي (25 مايو 2011)

شكراً مهندس سيد و ان كنت قد قرأت الموضوع مؤخراً لكن انت من الرجال القلائل الذين ترفع لهم القبعات و تنحني لهم الرقاب 
ممكن التفضل بالموافقة على استخدام مشاركة سيادتكم في بحث الماستر كما ارجو اسمكم الكريم لاضافته لمصادر المعلومات 
و لكم كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## PS_HVAC (28 مايو 2011)

الشعب يريد .... استكمال الموضوع 

جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندسنا سيد حلاوة وبالفعل اسلوبك رائع ومواضيعك شيقة واتنمنى ان يكون في غيابك خيرا انشا الله .


----------



## عمرو جميل (28 مايو 2011)

*مساعدة*

من فضلكم اعملوا ليك ان شار للينك 
http://www.turning-thirty.com/gallery/237


----------



## naiemelmansie (30 مايو 2011)

سرمد حمندي قال:


> شكراً لكل من ساهم بمعلومة و شكر خاص الى الاستاذ سيد احب استفسر عن شيء هل صحيح ان كل 27 متر مكعب تحتاج 1 طن تبريد ؟


لا ليسة هذه طريقة حساب التكييف


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (13 يونيو 2011)

ps_hvac قال:


> الشعب يريد .... استكمال الموضوع
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير مهندسنا سيد حلاوة وبالفعل اسلوبك رائع ومواضيعك شيقة واتنمنى ان يكون في غيابك خيرا انشا الله .


:67::67::67::67::67::67:


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع بيستكمل فى الجزء الثانى فى ه>ا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269154.html


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 يوليو 2011)

الفيديو غير موجود الخاص بدائرة الامتصاصالخاص بصفحة رقم 32


----------



## hussein adil (4 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## senior-am (4 يوليو 2011)

جهد جبااار من المهندسين ,,, تقبلوو تحياتي


----------



## amaar2003784 (6 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
نرجو الافادة بشرح اكثر
ومحتاجين الاعطال وكييفية اصلاحها


----------



## amakali (9 يوليو 2011)

يمكن القول كيف يتم تمرير هواء الغرفه على المبخر؟

يسحب هواء الغرفه ويمرر على المبخر بواسطه مراوح سحب تسحب الهواء من الغرفه ليتم تبادل الحرارة من البخر ثم يوزع على الغرفه مرة تانيه بعد تكييفه (يعنى العمليه كلها تبادل حرارة)
لو كان تبادل الحرارة لهواء الغرفه مع المبخر الذى يحتوى على الفريون يكون ده نوع dx
وزى تكييف البيت الاسبلت والشباك والسقفى وخلافه

طيب لو كان الذى يمر فى المبخر مياة مثلجه تقريبا عند درجه حرارة 6س او اكثر قليلا يكون التكيف بالشيلر
فناخذ المياة المبردة من الشيلرات خلال البيبات (المواسير) وبواسطه الطلمبات الى وحدات المناوله والتى يوجد بها *ملفات للمياة المبردة *واخرى *للمياة الساخنه او بخار للتحكم** فى درجه الحرارة والرطوبه

ويمرر الهواء على هذة الملفات جميعا وفلاتر بانواعها المختلفه حسب الحاجه والوضع المطلوب ونوع الصناعه او الرعايه
وفى هذة الحاله يكون وسيط التبريد الموجود فى وحدة المناوله هو المياة ويكون وسيط ثانوى
اما الفريون فيكون فى الشيلر ويقوم بتبريد المياه حيث يتم تبادل الحراة بين الفريون والمياة وتسحب المياة الباردة بالطلمبات الى وحات المناوله والراجع من المياة الساخنه بعد وحات المناوله يعود الى الشيلرات ليعود تريده وهكذا
وهناك المزيد00000ان شاء الله

*


----------



## eng mohamed89 (10 يوليو 2011)

thnx


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 يوليو 2011)

*الموضوع بيستكمل فى الجزء الثانى فى ه>ا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269154.html*​


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (15 يوليو 2011)

ممتاز يا بشمهندس
وانا احب اكمل النقطه رقم (2) وهى الضاغط
والضاغط هو بثابة القلب النابض فى جسم الانسان فهو يقوم بعمليتين رئيسيتين وهما ضخ وسيط التبريد داخل الدائره بقوة الدفع الذى يحدسها بداخله الدافع وهو اما ترددى او سكرو والعمليه الثانيه هى رفع ضغط وسيط التبريد وبالتالى رفع درجة حرارته وتمريره بعد ذلك الى المكثف وهو ما سوف يشرح فى النقطه رقم (3) واحب اضيف حاجه مهمه جدا
وهى ان الضاغط علشان يقوم بواجبه على اكمل وجه لازم يتحقق ثلاث اشياء هامه اولها ان وسيط التبريد لازم يدخل للضاغط على هيئة بخار او بمعنى واضح غاز قابل للانضغاط والشىء الثانى ان تكون قدرة الضاغط محسوبه جيدا من قبل مصمم الدائره بحيث تحقق الضغط المطلوب داخل جانب الضغط العالى من الدائره وايضا استطاعته على تمرير وسيط التبريد داخل الدائره والشىء الثالث هو ضرورة وجود زيت التبريد داخل الضاغط والذى يعمل على تبريد الاجزاء الميكانيكيه المتحركه باستمرار داخل الضاغط وهذا الزيت يكون بمواصفات وكميه معينه ويمكننا التطرق لهذا الامر لاحقا بعد شرح جميع اجزاء الدائره


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## ghada abd el aty (1 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لتعاون حضرتك*



السيد حلاوة قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/388669050/fzcw_decorative_.pdf.html
> هذا رابط لكتالوج فى الاسبليت
> من شركة
> skm



يوجد خطأ فى تنزيل الكتالوج فممكن كتابة رابط اخر زجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (1 أغسطس 2011)

*هذا الرابط*

http://skm.ae/products.htm
ولو فى مشكلة تحت امركم


----------



## م ذوالفقار (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المحترف العربى (16 أغسطس 2011)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا فني تبريد مبتدئ ممكن اعرف كيف تتم عمليه فاكيوم وشحن التشلر تشلر يعمل باربعه كبسات نظام مرحلتين كباس بيدخل مع كبلس من المرحله الاخري والاخران يريحان والعكس؟


----------



## المحترف العربى (16 أغسطس 2011)

لوعندي تكييف وعايز انقله من مكان لاخر ممكن اعر الخطوات بس ببساطه جدا علشان انا لس مبتدئ


----------



## فراس محمد جاسم (28 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كيف الحال مهندسنا ان شاء الله تكون بخير وبصحه وعافيه من الله 
انا مهندس ميكانيك مهتم بموضوع التكيف من حيث النوع والتركيب وكيفيه قرائه الكتالوجات لاني مهندس مبيعات في هذا الموضوع ولقد جئت متاخرا على هاد الموضوع ولكنه جذبني جدا لما فيه من معلومات مفيده اسال الله ان يوفقك الى كل خير .الموضوع اني احتاج ملف كامل بالكلام اللي كنت تتكلم به على صيغه البوربوينت حتى استطيع ان اقرائه بوضوح وفهم تاميين ولك مني حفظ حقوق النشر باذن الله تعالى .


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

يالا نكمل


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (9 سبتمبر 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/388670379/_____________________.rar.html
> وهذا رابط لمشروع مصمم
> اسبليت ديكوريتف


 
لو تكرمت ياباشمهندس سيد ترفع لنا مرة أخرى الكتالوج لمشروع لأن ربط انتهى


----------



## sasa.1411 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasa.1411 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## a1a11988 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اين هو السيد حلاوة ارجوكم ان تعلموه بان يتابع موضوعه الجميل 
وشكرا..............


----------



## 2brahim (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااا


----------



## اسامه مخيمر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اسلام عليكم
انا طالب جديد ما بعرف اشي عن التكيف وتبريد
حبيت اشارك حسب معلوماتي عن الداره الاساسيه
اعتقد مروحتان داخل المكيف من الوحده الداخليه للمكيف مروحه تعمل على سحب الهواء داخل الحيز عند عمليه السحب يمر الهواء على سطح انابيب الفريون والمروحه الثانيه تعمل على ارجاع الهواء الى الحيز المراد تكيف


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يجزاكـــــــــــــ الخير يا هندسة وسنكمل معك الموضوع في الجزء الثاني 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269154.html


----------



## abdelsalamn (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حيدراكرم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس سيد وجزاك الله خير جزاء فعلا أنها معلومات روعه في تصميم التكييف(رجعتنا لأيام زمان ايام الدراسه) 
أخوك م .ابو حيدر العراقي


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعلاء1 (27 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## ابوعلاء1 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasa17 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ياريت ترفع الملفات على موقع ميديا فير لأننا مش بنلاقيها ع الرابيد شير غير صعوبة التحميل من رابيد شير وجزاك الله خيرا بجد انا مستفيد جدا من شرحك ومتابع وفهمت كويس اوى


----------



## ابومنال عباس (2 يناير 2012)

*مشكور اخى السيد حلاوة على هذا المجهود الطيب وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## فااااااااااااتح (2 يناير 2012)

*واااااااااااصل*


----------



## ابومنال عباس (6 يناير 2012)

لك التحية والاحترام باشمهندس حلاة


----------



## ASHRAF100 (29 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## adiloman (29 يناير 2012)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## AHMADBHIT (5 فبراير 2012)

*نوع التكييف*

هل التكييف الا انت بتكلم علية ماهو نوعة 
الطول انت بتكلم علية اعتقد بيكون فقط vrv


----------



## عبدالقادر كونترول (11 فبراير 2012)

ممكن اعرف كلمة المرور لملف الصور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (4 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفع المسلمين بعلمك


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (4 مارس 2012)

niceeeee


----------



## ابومنال عباس (25 مارس 2012)

مشكور سيد حلاوة على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## ASHRAF100 (26 مارس 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abdelsalamn (31 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amnshsh2 (13 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## ا ب ج د (13 يوليو 2012)

ياريت يكون تنزل كل هذه التفاصيل في ملف ليسهل الاطلاع عليه ... وجزاك الله خير


----------



## naiemelmansie (20 يوليو 2012)

_*كل عام وانت بخير يا مهندس سيد *_:77::75::20:وجميع الاخوه المهندسن بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## ml1988ml (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس سيد


----------



## اسلام عمار (13 أغسطس 2012)

انا معاكم بعون الله ​


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (13 أغسطس 2012)

هذا الرابط مش شغال عندى ممكن حاجة تانية غير 4shared


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا ونتمنى من الله ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه المقدمة ومتابعة الجزء الثانى والله الموفق


----------



## فيصل العازمي (14 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخ مهنس حلاوه والله انه شيق عملك وانا انتضر تكمله لان انا اريد اصمم مكيف 
بس بطريقه ثانيه 
انا عندي مكيف وحده منفصله طنين وتستهلك كهرباء 240 فولت وانا بحولها الى 12 فولت ففكرت ان انزع الكمبريسر تبع المكيف وازرع بداله كمبريسر سياره وكمبريسر السياره يحتاج الى محرك والمحرك لو ابدله بماتور كهربائ 12 فولد 
ف اي كمبريسر سياره يركم مثال شفر بوقس سوبر بان. هل كمبريسره يتحمل


----------



## fatma ibrahim (25 أغسطس 2012)

أفادكم الله وزادكم علمآ...


----------



## naiemelmansie (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانت بخير يا مهندس سيد وكيف حالك انشاء الله بخير:75::75:


----------



## hani29 (28 أغسطس 2012)

Brother Engineer Abdel Naser
The Freon in gas status transferring into liquid inside the condenser in the outlet of condenser and entering into the expansion valve already in liquid state after that its start evaporating while entering into the evaporator as its boils into gas the pressure of the Freon (refrigerant) drops down it becomes gas cause the temperature of the refrigerant to drop 
Dear Engineer Sayed I am thank you for this subject let us do it and sorry writing in English I dont have Arabic Keyboar
Best regards 
Hani​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (28 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على ه\ه المعلومات القيمة وبمناسبة العيد الفطر اهنيء كل اعضاء الكرام وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (4 سبتمبر 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك أستاذنا العزيز الباشمهندس / السيد حلاوة ...كم أنا حزين لعدم قدرتى على الذهاب لمصر لكى أراك وأصافحك وأشكرك وأنهل من علمك الغزير.


----------



## امجد محمد الشيخ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> الان هنشرح ال dx
> يسمى التكييف
> التمدد المباشر
> وانواعه هى
> ...



السيد حلاوه لك الشكر الجزيل علي الموضوع
انا مهندس جديد في هذا المجال ووجدت موضوعك هذا واتابع فيه خطوه خطوه.
لي سؤال..ماذا يقصد بالتمدد المباشر للعلم فقط؟؟
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (12 سبتمبر 2012)

الله ينور


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## ahmedh363 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedh363 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

معلش ممكن توضع اكثر العملية الحاسبية دي


----------



## ahmedh363 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> معلومة مههههههههههههههمة
> فى بعض الاخطاء الشائعة بين المهندسين بالنسبة للطن تبريد وتحويله لل
> kw
> اولا لازم نعرف ان هناك كيلو وات تبريد وده
> ...



معلش ممكن توضح العملية الحاسبية دي


----------



## naiemelmansie (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ahmedh363 قال:


> معلش ممكن توضح العملية الحاسبية دي


بعد اذنكم / كيلو واط ثرملى k w th


----------



## geges (22 أكتوبر 2012)

الصورة تبين دورة التكيف تمام


----------



## amged mechanic (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم السيد حلاة صراحة انا جديد في المجال وبديت بي حساب الاحمال الحرارية وهسي شغال في الدكت ديزاين عايزك تمدني بي كتب مفيدة في الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خيير


----------



## olemo (19 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
احب اضيف ملاحظة يجب ان يدخل الفريون للضاغط بحالة غازية و كذلك صمام تمدد (انواع) للمنظومات الثابتة صمام تمدد و للمتغيرة و الكبيرة صمامات تمدد ثرموستاتي


----------



## olemo (19 ديسمبر 2012)

صح


----------



## عباس غوبر (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم والله بجد موضوع جميل جدا وربنا يعطيك اكتر مما قدمت ,
بحاول يا اخي ان احمل المرفقات لكن بتعطيني اخطاء فلو واحد حملها فارجو منكم ان يحملها علي الميديافير ,وشكرا


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا المحاضرات الصوتية للمهندس استشارى ايمن عمر ...الدورة الاساسية فى تكييف الهواء والتهوية.......................................... ..................




https://www.facebook.com/groups/1292...=group_comment


----------



## asd_zxc (27 ديسمبر 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/129...0864973324990&ref=notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rania Esmail (23 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير
انا خريجه جديده واعمل في شركة مقاولات تكييف
وكنت بدور على مكان اتعلم فيه عشان انتقل واشتغل في مكتب استشاري
فعلا سعيده جدا بهذا الموضوع والجزء الثاني منه
*


----------



## nofear2710 (24 فبراير 2013)

*أكمل أكمل
وعين الله ترعاك
نطمع في المزيد
وانت كريم بن كريم*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا وعزرا للانشغال عن المنتدى المحبب لقلبى ولكن ظروف الشركة والسفر شغلتنى كتير وبامر الله ارجع بموضوع مفيد ليكم جميعا


----------



## SMG_MEP_COPANY (21 مارس 2013)

على العموم المهندس سيد خالف قوانين المنتدى وتم ايقافه واعتقد هو يستحق الايقاف سبحان الله فعلا


----------



## SMG_MEP_COPANY (21 مارس 2013)

وهل جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان انا بطلب من كل الاعضاء الكرام اللى يعرفو المهندس السيد حلاوة يطلبو من ادارة المنتدى عودة العضوية لاستذنا الغالى فقد شهدنا له بالعطاء وحسن الخلق هناك اشخاص يعتبرو من رموز المنتدى فمش من السهل اتخاذ اجراء مثل هذا والتعامل بهذا الشكل مع امثال المهندس السيد حلاوة


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (5 أبريل 2013)

بامر الله فعلا عايز اكمل الموضوع ولكن بجهز بعض الدتا لكى تناسب الشرح على النت لان فعلا الموضوع بيكون فيه بعض الصعوبات ولكن نكمل بامر الله


----------



## thunderspeed (7 أبريل 2013)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تكمل

و الأفضل انك تجمع كل الماتيريالز فى فولدر واحد و ترفعهم مرة واحدة عشان الصفحات كتير أوى


----------



## Mon Rashad (29 أبريل 2013)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> وعلى العموم ادخلو هنا
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152333-3.html
> الموضوع ده جميل جدا وكان فى نقاش عن الحسابات التقديرية لمسجد وتجمعت فيه خبرات كويسة ممكن تتابعو النقاشات فيه هتستفيدو كثيرا بامر الله
> واهتممو بمشاركتين
> المهندس صبرى والسيد حلاوة



شكرا بشمهندس سيد علي الموضوع بس بانسبه للحمل مش المفروض ان لما الرتفاع يزيد ان سعه التبريد تزيد
ولكن من كلام سياتك ان لو الرتفاع اقل من 3m نحسب ان 1000 btu\m2.hr
علي الحساب ده انا لو عند غرفه 2*2*2
capacity=2*2(area) * 1000(btu\hr.m2) =4000 Btu\hr
حلو الكلام طب انا لو عندي نفس مساحه الغرفه و لكن بارتفاع 3.1
هنطر نحسب باطريقه الثانيه ان كل m3 بيحتاج 280 Btu\hr 
يعني 280 btu\Hr.m3
load capacity =2*2*3.1(volume m3) * 280 (btu\Hr.m3) = 3472 Btu\hr
سوالي هنا بقي ازاي في الغرفه الاقل طول احتجت اسحب حمل حراري اعلي من الغرفه اللي طولها اطول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Mon Rashad (29 أبريل 2013)

بالاش ارتفاع 3.1 علشان ماكونش بحبكها 
او حسبنا علي ارتفاع 3.5
النتيجه هتبفي 3920 Btu\hr 4000 > Btu\Hr


----------



## سامي عكاري (29 أبريل 2013)

هناك مشكله تواجهني وهي كيفية تقسيم المبنى الى zone كيفية اختيار ال zone على اي اساس ...
ماهي القاعده المحدده لاختيار فرق درجات الحراره بين مكانين مكيفين ...بين مكان مكيف واخر غير مكيف ...بين المكان المكيف والارض ...الخ


----------



## Mon Rashad (30 أبريل 2013)

*رد: مشروع مصمم كونسيلد*



السيد حلاوة قال:


> هنا مشروع مصمم كونسيلد
> ومخرج الهواء هنا لينير ديفيوسر
> linear diffuser
> هتلاقى الوحدات وخارج منها الدكت ثم وصلة مرنة ثم الينير ديفيوسر وبعض الوحدات لها دكت راجع والبعض بدون دكت راجع وهنوضح ليه فيما بعد
> ومرفق كمان هنا كتالوج للينير ديفيوسر وصور له



مشكور يا بشمهندس علي الموضوع المفيد بس كان عندي استفسار بالنسبه لحساب الحمل في منطقه ال reception
انا حسبت المساحه لل reception Space طلعت 58 m2 
لو هنطبق القاعده للارتفاعات اقل من 3M
58* 1000 Btu\hr.m2 
= 58000 btu\hr
هقسمهم علي 2 FCU
29000 btu\Hr للفان كويل الواحد و لكن في الspecs الخاص بال Reception حضرتك جايب المكنه الوحده ب 58000 Btu\Hr
هل هذا علي اساس ان ال 2 هيبدلو مع بعض يعني كل مكنه هتشتغل لوحدها فتره معينه و تسلم للبعدها ؟
ام اننا في المشروع ده ماشتغلناش بالحسبات التقديريه و اشتغلنا بالطريقه التي نص عليها الكود
ارجو التصيح اذا كانت حسباتي بها خطأ


----------



## samsalah (1 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## Mon Rashad (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: مشروع مصمم كونسيلد*



السيد حلاوة قال:


> هنا مشروع مصمم كونسيلد
> ومخرج الهواء هنا لينير ديفيوسر
> linear diffuser
> هتلاقى الوحدات وخارج منها الدكت ثم وصلة مرنة ثم الينير ديفيوسر وبعض الوحدات لها دكت راجع والبعض بدون دكت راجع وهنوضح ليه فيما بعد
> ومرفق كمان هنا كتالوج للينير ديفيوسر وصور له



و كذللك بالنسبه امنطقه ال OFFICE
انا حسبت المساحه طلعت 24 M2 
24*1000 =24000 btu\hr

علي اي اساس تم حساب الحمل 39500 btu\hr 
شكرا لك يا هندسه


----------



## ديار السعيدي (5 مايو 2013)

موضوع جميل نأمل ان تعم الفائدة من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## ديار السعيدي (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aliali1906 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا م.سيد


----------



## sharaf911 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس السيد حلاوة (13 مارس 2014)

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## mohammed khaled (16 مارس 2014)

السيد المهندس سيد حلاوة انا ايضا لى خبرة فى التنفيذ والاشراف و اريد ان اتعلم التصيمم


----------

